# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Ninja's Lucid Twilight Zone

## ninja9578

Welcome to my lucid dream journal!  Here you'll find every lucid dream that I've ever had.  Feel free to comment, but I'd prefer that comments go in my regular dream journal.

Lucid Tasks:
April 07 - Meet the Easter Bunny
July 07 - Summon a DV Member
July 07 - Go through a portal
October 07 - Visit a Haunted House
October 07 - Pull my reflection from a mirror
November 07 - Ask a Turkey what it Thinks of Thanksgiving
November 07 - Switch Genders
December 07 - Ask a dream character for my dream name
December 07 - Change the environment to Winter
January 08 - Ask a dream character for my New Years resolution
January 08 - Go to an extrasolar planet
February 08 - Ask a dream character something about yourself that you don't know
March 08 - Prove that you're indestructible
March 08 - Bring an inanimate object to life
April 08 - See what's under your bed and/or in your closet
April 08 - Ride a Tsunami
May 08 - Eat something uneatable, tell us what it tasted like
June 08 - Watch TV
July 08 - Go to the beach
August 08 - Eat Something Intangible
September 08 - Walk on Water
September 08 - Be in multiple places at once
January 09 - Visit the Lost City of Atlantis
February 09 - Hug Clairity
February 09 - Stop Time
April 09 - Go Diving
September 09 - Scare a DC
April 10 - Stand on your head

Lucid Dreams: 209 (150 DILD, 32 WBTB,  14 WILD, 11 DEILD, 2 EILD)
❚❚❚❚❚2006❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚2007❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚2008❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚2009❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚2010
01:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
02:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
03:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
04:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
05:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
06:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
07:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
08:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
09:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
10:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
11:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚
12:  ❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚

#: 1❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚50❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚84❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚❚61

----------


## ninja9578

I woke up in my bed. I knew that I was dreaming because I recognized a recurring blowjob dream that I had been having. It was night, but the sun was out outside so I just looked around my dorm room for a moment before trying to fly. I tried to hop with my knees, but fell right back down. Then I tried to imagine myself floating a few feet above the bed. I imagined it fine, but my body stayed stuck to the bed.

----------


## ninja9578

*Shipwreck and Hanging Gardens* 
I remember being in a house, I'm not sure whose house it was, but in the dream I knew that I had been there before because I knew my way around perfectly. Some of my friends were hanging around and watching television. I was walking into the kitchen which was adjacent to a baby's room. In the crib was my cell phone and it had a really weird text message on it. I don't remember the message, but I thought to myself that would be weird if the message was there when I wake up.

Boom, I was lucid. I stood there and looked around for a moment, just realizing that this was my first lucid dream in months so I wanted to make sure that I made the best of it. There was no roof above me so I jumped towards the sky to attempt to fly, but fell right back down. I tried a few more times before giving up. :yumdumdoodledum: 

I tried to change my surroundings so that I was already in the air, but I fell until I was above a foot off of the ground. Finally I thought this was the first stage to flying, but quickly realized that I was underwater. There was what looked like ship wreckage all around me. The weird part was that I was in an underwater room, it was definitely enclosed off in the distance, but it was lit up very nicely so I swam around, not worrying about drowning. There was twisted metal and spines sticking out of the wreckage. This scared me, I didn't want to get hurt so I closed my eyes and came back to the room that I had started in with my friends.

The Shipwreck room:


"I'm dreaming" I told them, "Let's go do something cool." They all agreed and we started to walk what to what appeared to be a Kmart (The right wall had since disappeared.) I noticed my phone again, so I looked at the time. I don't remember what time it said it was, but it was consistent every time I looked at it.

We got to the Kmart and it was only a wall with a Kmart sign on it. I don't know why the sign was there, I hate Kmart. So I jumped and found myself on top of the wall. Below us was some strange stone construction that looked like an Esher work. Directly below us there was a puddle. It was more like a pool but it only looked a few inches deep. 

"Let's dive in," I suggested, but my friends seemed weary. 
"How deep is it?" Mulligan asked.
"As deep as we need it to be, I'm dreaming," I told them. So I dove first. I was a little scared, I preyed that I was still dreaming, but like I had thought, the bottom of the pool fell away until I slowed down. I touched the bottom and swam back up. It was maybe twelve feet deep now. I got to the surface and looked around. The structure had become even more complex. 

The "Hanging Gardens" Complex: (The top layer was the first shallow pool and the dark one was the hot-tub)


There were layers below me, which also had water in them. I went down the layers to where I knew that there was a hot-tub. My friends stayed behind, because I wanted to have sex. I don't know why, but the character "Laurie" from "That 70's Show" came to mind. I slipped into the hot-tub and she floated above me. She kissed me after a quick talk and then slipped into the hot-tub with me. We started to have sex, but then I found myself in the original room again.

I tried to bring myself back to the hot-tub, but I couldn't so I poked myself in the eyes to make sure that I was still dreaming. My eyes were open, but I could clearly feel that they were closed. I still wasn't entirely convinced so I asked one of my friends if they were open or closed. I don't remember what they said. I looked around and went back to the crib where my phone had another really strange message.

I changed my surrounding and tried to have sex again, this time with a girl that I had met at the party the night before. She was a really cute hippie brunette (Christie) and we started with some foreplay, but I can't remember anything after that. I think I woke up then with a pretty bad hangover.

----------


## ninja9578

*Spotlight Vision*

The first lucid was a false awakening.  I don't remember what the dream sign was but I was very aware that I was dreaming from the start.  I hopped out of bed and grabbed my video camera to try and record my dream.  That didn't work, I didn't realize that then, I also don't own a video camera.  

So I looked around and I noticed that it was dark so I conjured up my first real superpower.  I had a type of spotlight vision that allowed me to light up a small area in front of me.  The spotlight followed my eyesight.  I tried to walk through my door, I don't remember if I succeeded or not, but soon enough I found myself downstairs to my apartment.

Spotlight vision:


I looked around with my spotlight vision, the camera was gone at this point.  There was nothing exciting here so I opened the front door.  All this time I was naked, but it didn't matter, I was asleep.  I looked around at the sky, it was beautiful, there were more stars that I've ever seen before in reality.

I decided to try one of the dream challenges so I backed up and turned around and sure enough I bumped into the Easter Bunny.  There were plastic and dyed eggs all around him.  I went to pick him up, but as I touched him he turned into a stuffed animal and didn't do anything exciting.  So I tossed him aside and decided to work my way up to the advanced challenge of merging with a tree.  First I tried to merge with the door to my apartment, but simply kept bumping into it.  I guess I need more practice.  I then remember trying to spin to somewhere more exciting but the spinning brought me out of lucidity.

*Cherrypicker*
The second dream I recognized as a dream right away also.  I was lowering myself on a cherrypicker to a hot blond girl that I wanted to have sex with.  Unfortunately once I realized that I was dreaming I had a sort of a false awakening and things faded.  They didn't fade all the way, I was half in that dream and half in my bed.  I guess it was a half false awakening.  I tried to get her to give me a blowjob, and she started, but faded away.  

I'm not sure if the next part was still lucid or not, but I remember picking up the video camera and looking at it and the recorded dream.  It showed me waking and then my eyes closing again as if I recorded my body laying in bed instead of the dream.  I decided to write down the dream on the pad that I had next to my bed so I did.  I woke up this morning and did the same thing since the writing didn't carry over to reality  ::-P:

----------


## ninja9578

*Riot and Grandpa's House Lucid*
After that I remember that I owned a new van and my family went to either a rock concert or a baseball game or something and a riot broke out.  They got back to my van quickly, but I was trapped and had to climb my way down to the ground floor and back to the van where my grandfather had taken out the fold-out bed.  I yelled at him to put it away and that we would sleep in the seats.  I don't remember anything between then and getting to my grandfather's house.

At my grandfather's house I went out to my van to get something and as I was walking back I realized that I was dreaming because I didn't remember how we got to his house. The first thing I did was I remembered some advice from someone in this forum about flying so I jumped up in the air and attempted to swim through the air like water.  I was mildly successful because I ended up about a foot or two from the ground.  I backstroked around the red station wagon that we had when I was a kid.

As I rolled over I swam up the driveway and did something with a car that was coming up the road.  I don't remember what I did, but I knew that it was dangerous and fun.  Then I decided to try for the advanced lucid challenge so I walked into a the tree on the right hand side of my grandfather's driveway.  I just bumped into it.

I wanted to "fly" again so I let myself fall backwards and closed my eyes.  Sure enough the air caught me like water would.  I was never able to get more than a foot off of the ground, but it was still fun.  I stood up, wanting to fly higher so I ran through the garage as I felt myself loosing the dream ran off the edge of the concrete, which I made about four feet above the grass and jumped.  I just fell onto the ground.  

I gave up and tried to find someone or conjure up someone to have sex with, but I couldn't.  The dream faded away and I was going to spin, but was now in my bed and lost my lucidity with a false awakening.  While I thought I was awake I wrote the lucid dream down and looked for the paper that I wrote the first dream on but couldn't find it.  I asked my roommate but he didn't know what happened to it either.

----------


## ninja9578

*Lucid Outside American Idol at Franklin*
The next I remember very vividly.  It was the first show of the new season of American Idol and I was one of the contestants.  Gloria Gaynor was performing "I Will Survive," and as she finished she did a little crowd surfing and I ended up catching her.

The the whole group of us, including a much older lady started walking down a street on a nice sunny day.  I remember her asking "What happened to your cranial epidermis?" which was weird, but she meant a sunburn on my neck.  We were walking in front of the Franklin Science Centre at my school and for some reason the word "Dream" kept popping up so this reminded me to do a reality check.  So I tried to put my hand through my other hand and failed then I looked up as a train went by overhead.  "Everybody is looking at the train," I said.  "Wait a minute, the grandma isn't looking at the train," I noticed the older woman just looking straight ahead.

I looked at the train again, the tracks were coming off of the roof of the Science Centre and just floating there, but that wasn't what made me realize that I was dreaming, it was the fact that nothing where they intersected was a right angle and the whole thing moved as if there were waves going in front of my vision.

I got all excited and started running towards Naugle, the opposite way that we were going, and jumping around.  I did another check with my hands and I don't remember if they went through, but I have a feeling that they did because there was a white van parked in the parking lot and I remember saying "I'm going to go through the van," and I did.  With no fear I clipped the corner of the van and walked right through it.

My Hands:


There were two maintenance guys walking away from it as I jumped and tried to swim through the air only to fall down again.  :yumdumdoodledum:  I looked up for a moment and imagined the air's viscosity changing to that of water so I jumped up and tried to swim again.  I did it, I breaststroked a stroke or two before I didn't need to anymore and just kept sailing up.

I saw the top of the rooftop, the train tracks were gone and I got about twice the height of the building before I got too excited and started to loose it.  It tried to spin but turned in my bed instead.

----------


## ninja9578

*Beer Pong Lucid*
I was playing beer pong in my room.  I don't quiet remember who all was there, but there were a number of us and I know that Ricky was one of them.  I don't recall what triggered my lucidity, I think Ricky said something.  I had a feeling that I was dreaming so I checked my arm where I have the letters "RC" drawn for a check, they weren't there.  I still needed more conformation so I tried to put my hands through each other.  The first and second times didn't work, but I remembered that they weren't actually my hands and the third time was the charm.

I stayed calm and don't remember if I wanted to change scenery or just do something new so I walked to my mirror.  I don't remember if my reflection looked strange or if I had one at all.  I tried to go through it and I think I got part of myself in before I felt myself loosing it.  I tried to spin, but it was too late  I woke up and wrote down my lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

*Hell and Airport Lucid* 
Then I woke up around 5:30 because the dog was whining.  After going to the bathroom I went back to sleep.  I believe that I was in hell.  It wasn't a fire and brimstone type thing, more of a mental block.  It was a nice clean room with partial walls in it.  Once a person went to the left through a hole in the wall, they could never return back to the previous area.  At the end was a black area, which I assumed was the hell of nightmare.

I stayed put with Erika, she never looked more beautiful.  I wanted to sleep with her but didn't, she had found a way to stay in one place by becoming like an unofficial secretary.

I found myself in a class, still in the Hell room and was taking an exam.  The words of the questions were all blurry, but I remember a girl asking if she could have a boyfriend for the exam for some reason.  No one took her offer.  The last page was floor-plan, but I didn't hear the directions on what to do.

Through one door someone said something about arthritis.  I had to finish the exam without doing whatever that was because a graphics course was coming in and some of my comp sci buddies and I got into a PC/Mac debate.  

I went into the next room, which was an art gallery and chatted with Doctor Hirshorn for a while.  Then I went down the stairs to find something to eat and ended up in a strip mall.  I found it odd that Shippensburg had a strip-mall in the middle of campus, but it didn't make me go lucid.  I went down the escalator to a large area.

On a couch was Tammy, a girl I haven't seen since high-school.  We were actually now in an airport terminal and Master Hillson had gotten off the plane in a bright striped bathing suit.  It was a bad sight.  Other friends were around me now and I looked back at Ted and he was wearing a different flashy suit. Now I was lucid.  I stood up, but my friends held me down, so I floated up instead.  I walked quickly, not running so that I didn't wake up.  I grabbed a vine that I conjured and closed my eyes so that I would BASE jump off of angel falls.  I don't remember ever seeing angel falls, but I saw sky and ground instead I had a false awakening.

I was still in the strip mall / airport so I went down the elevator and decided to do a reality check to make sure that the awakening was real. My hands looked all blurry, but I mistook that for just having tired eyes and didn't go back into lucidity.

At the bottom floor I looked around, lost and ran into a number of churches.  The doors open to them and I ran back to the stairs.  A pair of girls were hurrying to the bathroom and the bigger one told the other one that fighting would just delay what they wanted so she waited while the other girl went in.

I stayed on the stairs and my greyhound Lucy came up to me and started licking me

----------


## ninja9578

*Possessed Murderer to Underwater Lucid*
There is a number of murders and a team of ninjas are blamed.  I go out to find them.  In one fight I find and kill on of them then a few minutes later around the side of the my old house I find three more and seriously injure them.  

It turns out that there is a kid who commanded the whole thing, but he doesnt speak.  He spells out in pins in a doctors office something like Help my power.  He then grows angry, I think he was possessed and grabs one of the pins and stabs his fathers arm.

He then spells out the name of the person who had him possessed in alphabets cereal, but the floor breaks away beneath everybody and the father manages to save the first name, but the last name falls into the water.

The Doctor dives in order to retrieve the letters, but looses their order.  For some reason we think that Kyle Saylor can help so Leah Warren calls him. 

I then had a strange feeling that I was dreaming.  I tried to push one of my hands through the other and it didnt work.  I tried again, forgetting about my hands, Im pretty sure that it didnt work because I then looked at my hands.  They were blurry as hell.

My lucid dry spell was finally over.  I went into the ocean, the shallow water, only about a foot deep.  I help my breath as I swam under the surface, but then I got the courage to breathe.  I swam into the deeper water for a minute and then I have a missing spot.  I thought about doing one of the lucid tasks for May, but since it was my first lucid in a while I decided against it.

The next thing that I remember was hanging from a rope, still underwater, and watching a circle of kids do something, but Im not sure what.

This was followed by a false awakening in which I leaned over and wrote down the lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

*Partial Lector Lucid*
Next I think I had a half asleep dream.  Hannibal Lector was talking about something, or killing someone, but I knew that I was dreaming, but I was also half awake, not even in sleep paralysis because I remember turning over.  I couldnt figure out how to enter the dream, I was just an observer, but I made the scene rewind and change several times.  The clarity of the dream was pretty poor and I could see a combination of clear imagery and clack from my closed eyes and it went in and out, but I never fully lost it.

----------


## ninja9578

*Computer Pirates Lucid*
Steve Jobs and Bill Gates were together for some reason, both cartoon characters.  They had finished whatever they were doing and got into an elevator.  They had some something wrong, but I don’t remember what it was.  Steve Jobs wanted to come clean and Bill Gates wanted to cover it up.

I was in the elevator too, holding something that I guess was my dream journal.  That made me lucid.  I struggled to get a fix on the dream as I did reality checks, but I couldn’t get ahold of it.  It ended with a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

*Megan's Dead Lucid*
Megan got gassed in the boat house, I'm pretty sure that I was the one who gassed her.  I'm not sure why I did it, but I brought her home and laid her down in my bed for a while.  She was nude and I guess urges settled in and I started to touch her chest and butt.

I then realized that she had been out for a long time, so I put my hand on the wrong side of her chest to feel her heart.  Now she was both Megan and a magazine in one.  I put my ear against the cover and her body, I heard a pulse, but was pretty sure that it was in my own ear.

Shit, I had accidentally killed her.  I knew that I had to get rid of the body.  I would sleep on it and hope that she woke up by morning, which she didn't.  I walked downstairs and saw that there was an inch of snow on the ground, meaning that the dirt would be frozen, making it impossible to bury her.

It's June, there shouldn't be snow on the ground, I thought.  I was now fairly certain that I was in a dream.  My brother, Shayna, and my mom were under the fan in the kitchen.  I thought about trying to fly, but thought that if I wasn't dreaming I would sure look stupid so I looked around for another sign.

I got into the living room and noticed the couch before realizing that I was in the old house.  I want to see if I can hurt my brother so I walk back into the kitchen and punch at him.  He blocked it and we started to fight.  I wasn't the normal blackbelt that I am, I was throwing flaky strikes and my hands and his blocks quickly blurred out.

"Stop for a second," I told my brother as I stopped and looked at my hands.  He didn't stop, but I wasn't paying attention to him so he couldn't hit me.  My hands regained some clarity so I decided to try something fun.  I jumped straight up through the cieling.  It felt like I broke through styrofoam.

I was now upstairs in my old room, my brother was tele-ported there and still was trying to fight me.  I pushed off the ceiling and stomped through my floor with my left leg and fell back down to the kitchen.  

That was fun so I tried again, this time I didn't punch straight through, I made a hole, which remained, and I fell back down.  I jumped again, grabbing a beam and batting away some plaster before falling again.  I made one more jump to clear the hole and then looked up.

I could see a pointed roof and a bare lightbulb, not my old room, maybe the attic.  I jumped up and grabbed a beam and pulled myself up effortlessly, it was like I weight just a few pounds.

I held myself there and kicked one of the lights to see if turning lights on and off in a dream was really that difficult.  The light went out fine for me.  I wanted to try a dimmer switch so I turned around.  I was now standing on the floor, not holding the beam anymore.

This was an attic room with a pointed roof.  "Where am I now?" I asked my brother, who said nothing.  There was a bed in front of me and beside it was a chair with a green backpack on it.  The dream was getting unstable and the backpack turned into a black purse right in front of my eyes.

At the foot of the bed was another, smaller bed about eighteen inches by three feet long.  My brother was sitting on it.  I looked around, there was a dresser at the foot of the shorter bed and a deck of cards was on it.  I saw that the top card was facing up, it was the king of hearts.  I picked up the deck and showed the king to my brother.

"Does this mean anything?" I asked him to interpret it.  He said nothing.  "Are you my brother?" I asked, not sure now.  It was my brother's body but I knew that dream characters may take other forms.  He fell over and fell asleep in the tiny bed. 

I remembered the lucid task for the month and called for Lucy, my dog.  Then the dream faded.

I woke up and wrote this dream down, I was fully awake and now can't go back to bed.  I took a B6 right before bed, I wonder if that helped my lucidity.

----------


## ninja9578

*Sexy 70’s MILD*
I imagined a room with RC written on the wall as I fell back asleep and sure enough it worked.  It was an episode of That 70’s Show and Kitty was wondering why there was a large extra shelf on the wall and then I turned into Red.  “Because there is an RC on the wall,” I pointed and sure enough there was.  I was excited that this new method worked for me.  Kitty had since turned into a beautiful, young blond and we started making out and immediately went into sex.

“Will the kids hear us?” she asked.  Apparently, we had two kids.  I walked through the bedroom door without opening and then down the hall of my father’s house and through the door of my brother’s room.

Then I false awakened at work and wrote the dream down on a empty wooden sign labeled MILD.

*Flying Lucid*
I’m not sure what method of lucid dreaming this was.  It started out as just in my imagination, then it because real and happened in front of my eyes.  

I was on an airplane asking two people how they knew that they weren’t dreaming.  I was pretty sure that I was but because it was a plane I didn’t want to do anything stupid.  Then the plane started to party so I was sure that I was dreaming.  I danced with a hot flight attendant for a little while before bending her over doggy style and having anal sex with her.

----------


## ninja9578

*Quickmart Lucid*
I was in some kind of media store and I bought an HDTV and some accessories to go with it.  One of the accessories was an Apple TV.  I opened it up in the car and was troubled to see that it was black and looked like a miniature Xbox.  I looked at the label, not sure if I was dreaming or not and there were no letters on it, but it looked like the Xbox logo.

I now knew that I was dreaming and jumped through the car window. I glided down to the street and landed softly.  I got up and looked around, noticing a storm grate.  I jumped down it, wondering what was down there, but bounced off of it.  I wasnt forcing anything so I just turned and looked for something else to do.

I started running towards Bobs Quickmart and ran through the door telling everybody not to move.  I was robbing the place.  I went around to the register and took the money out of it.  I needed another reality check so I jumped through a display of meat.

I climbed up on the display and kissed one of the two girls working there and tried to get her give me a blow-job, but she turned into a jar of chili.  I called the other girl over and she grabbed me and then put me in her mouth.

She was good at it and gave me an orgasm in no time, it went all over the floor, but quickly turned into me pissing all over the floor.  I leaned over and it then started to come out of my mouth. I wanted to wake up but had a false awakening with Molly instead.  In the false awakening I had wet my bed during the dream.

Walking through things is my new favourite thing to do.  Whenever I walked through something I got a really cool feeling.  I think that my dream ended with me taking a piss not because I had to go, but because I smelled a skunk from my open bedroom window.

----------


## ninja9578

*Carousel Baseball Lucid*
I was at the Carousel and two kids and an old man were batting.  The kids kept telling me to go lucid, but my reality checks dont work.  Then the entire dream starts over again after waking up for an instant, which made me realize that I was dreaming.  I tried to gain control, but I couldnt, I stayed lucid for maybe five seconds, but couldnt do anything but obsess on the kids and the fact that I had had this dream before.

----------


## ninja9578

*Murder Lucid*


I’m almost certain that I had this dream twice.  One time I simply went to sleep and told myself that in the next dream there would be someone there to tell me that I was dreaming.  I was trying to set up a MILD from within a normal dream.

l was hiding in a closet with some another person.  There must have been some people after us.  I think I had a few weapons, but there was sharp fireman’s axe in the closet.  The two people outside were head-butting the door to try and get in.  I found the rhythm and then times it so that my axe would go through the door just as his head was hitting it.

I then threw open the door and used the pointy side of the axe to finish the murder.  I remember it being very bloody and made a sickening sound.  Then we fled, my friend ran one way and I ran up the stairs, taking the bloody axe and throwing it under the stairs.

I then we up to the third floor of a football stadium.  Volleyball was being played on one side and something else on the other side.  Then I saw myself, only it wasn’t me.  It was the youngest son from War at Home.  He was telling me to come forwards.  I was dreaming after-all.

I then realized that it was only a dream, but didn’t get control right away.  I argued with myself for a while, in third person, then was finally able to take control.  “I killed someone,” I stood up and screamed loudly.  

Everyone turned around.  “I killed them with this,” I held up my bloody hand.  I didn’t have the axe, my hand was empty.  I then ran towards the edge and did a front flip down to the second level of the stadium.

That was fun so I kept going down to the ground floor, this time doing a backflip.  It was now a lecture hall and there was a professor sitting at a desk.  I went to jump spin kick him, but sailed way right.  I was having fun so I ran to the wall and did a kick-flip off of it.

“Anyone want to see me walk on the ceiling?” I asked, looking at the really high ceiling.  It was brown and there were ceiling fans about forty feet above me.  I jumped up and stayed upside down, but didn’t go to the ceiling.  I then straightened myself out and noticed a small, circular mirror on a desk near the wall.  I know that I had no reflection and I’m not sure if it even reflected anything at all.

“Alright, a portal,” I said, remembering the lucid tasks for the month.  Then I ran to it and jumped through it.  I just went through it and stayed in the room, but for a moment my vision went weird.  The contrast was all screwed up and things were darker than they should have been, I might have been seeing in black and white.

I looked for another portal to go through, but there was none.  It took me a while to think of the other task.  “Is anyone here from DV?” I yelled as I felt the dream disappearing.  From the back a young woman with curly dark hair stood up and said that her name was “Astro.”

I lost the lucidity, but didn’t wake up.  I thought then that I was back in the stadium and was now writing down the dream.  I carved in onto a stump, but then realized that it would be easier on my Mac.  

Then I was in my apartment, only it wasn’t my apartment, Jon Tyler was my roommate and he noticed a movie that was about a month overdue: Tremors 5.  He took it and gave me a movie to watch.  I forget the title.  I put the movie in my Mac and started Handbrake to rip it, not sure if my DVD player would play an HD Movie in HD.

*Fighting Lucid*
I was in the Armory for a track meet it seemed and I was trying to get to the third floor, the ground floor and get out of there, but I kept getting stuck.  The stairs didn’t follow any set pattern and I kept finding myself having to jump gaps and finding railings, very surreal.

Finally I got out of there and was talking to Theo.  He said that as soon as we got back home he would call me because he had a great new route.  I forget how many miles he said that it was, but it was long.  I told him that I was in terrible shape since I broke my leg and wasn’t able to run.

This was now a training run for college track.  For some reason I had brought my pillow with me and wanted to run with it.  I started to follow Theo, but he took off like a bat out of hell.  I then decided who to run with.  It was a distance run, I wasn’t in good enough shape to run with the distance guys, so I thought about the girls, but they were already gone.  

I followed the sprint team for a while, before ditching them.  I saw Shioban run past Becky Scoff and almost knock her over.  She apologized, but Becky just called her a bitch.  I then found myself wanted to go back to the building that I had started in because this stupid pillow was weighing me down so I started walking back.

I wished I was dreaming, I would just fly there, then it just hit me that this was a dream.  I didn’t do a reality check or anything, I just knew.  There was a girl walking by, I think it was Misty.  I said “hey you,” and grabbed her shirt.  I wanted to fight because last time I tried I couldn’t do it and I just wanted to see if I could.  This girl was the only one there, so it wasn’t a sexist thing.

I kicked her in the spine and then ridge handed her across the chest.  She fought back and tried to get away, unlike my other fighting dreams.  I tackled her and decided to do something gross.  I leaned in and bit her cheek as hard as I could, trying to take a piece off like in a horror movie.  Ii don’t think it came off, but she sure screamed bloody murder.

I tried to bite her again, and maybe a third time, but nothing came off of her.  I then wrapped my legs around her and started to grapple her, then I had a false awakening.

I was in my old room and some books and movies that were net to my bed had fallen off of the shelf.  Along them were Hellraiser, there were some baseball cards there too.

----------


## ninja9578

*Too Smart for Redneck Lucid*
There were two rednecks fishing and one of them said something really smart.  This woke me up and I immediately thought to myself that what was said wasn’t something a redneck could say, they just weren’t educated enough.  

I stayed still and went back to sleep, causing a DEILD.  I became lucid in a school that may have turned into my old neighbour’s house.  I just looked around.  I didn’t have any control other than myself and it was really short.

*Resident Evil Shark Lucid*
I’m in Resident Evil.  I’m not sure who I am, I’m not the woman.  I think I keep switching characters.  I see things in third person, then I go into the woman’s body, then I go into the traitor’s body.  He gets to an elevator and runs to the train where the huge beast attacks him.

Then I go back into the Hive.  I’m now an observer as the woman stops firing shots as water from the other rooms fills the hallway and sharks start circling.  I figure out that I’m dreaming and wonder what to do about the sharks.  I think I tried to get them to eat me, but they won’t.  Then my lucidity vanished.

Then I had a false awakening where I wrote down the redneck lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

*YMCA to Beach Sailing Lucid*
I was at the YMCA and we were divvying up teams to play soccer, I told them that I would be last and went downstairs to go to the bathroom.  Then we started playing.  The teams were pretty even, but then we all started to gas and fall down a lot.  We needed a break so we stopped and said wed pick new teams.  I again went to the bathroom.

I walked into the bathroom and my step-mom was in there too.  This is the mens room, I said and nothing more as I walked into a stall.  Then another woman came in. 

You sure know which room youre in, my step-mom said and left.  

Yeah, by the urinals, I countered, there were urinals to my left.  But the other woman made me look around.  Everything looked different, I guess that I must have really gone into the womans room.  The colors were different (teal) and everything was backwards.  I must be dreaming, I said.  I was right in the middle of wiping, but just dropped it and went out the door.  The stall didnt have a door at all and Im not sure if the bathroom did or not.  If it did I must have actually opened it for some reason.

I went left and there was a door there, it wasnt one of the YMCA doors, it was more like the front door to a house, and light was emanating from the cracks around it, as if there was something really bright on the other side.  Too bad I had already done the advanced task for the month, this was certainly a portal.

The Door


I walked through it, this door acted strangely, it had kind of a rubber-type feel to it.  I got about half way through it and kind of momentarily got stuck.  Then with another step I finally pulled free of it.  (I wonder where I would have gone if I had actually opened the door?)   ::?: 

The door lead me to a yard.  It was a gorgeous day out, green grass, blue sky and almost no clouds if there were any at all.  There was a white van and a man walking from it.  He was a middle-aged, blue collar man who looked like a utility guy.  He was balding and had dark hair.  I thought about fighting him, but I had already done that recently.  I remembered something that my adoptee had asked me about a dream guide.

Hi there, I said politely, but the man didnt respond, he just kept on walking.  Whats your name? I asked him.  Again he said nothing.  I gave up, I could have forced him to answer, but wanted to look around and didnt want a dream guide tagging along anyway.

My adoptee had also mentioned flying to me so I decided to brush up on that.  I say a maple tree up above me and jumped up to try and grab one of the leaves from about twenty feet up.  I got high, but not high enough.  I floated just for an instant and then fell back down.  I need practice at that.

I looked around, knowing that there would be a cliff somewhere and sure enough to the left there was a drop-off.  I ran to it, reminding myself that it was a cliff and jumped off.  I closed my eyes for a second until I felt the flying feeling then opened them about twenty feet above the ground.  Sure enough, this was a long drop, about three hundred yards.  It wasnt straight down, it was just a steep hill.   ::flyaway:: 

I think it was that hill that lead from the cottages to the beach in Cape Cod.  There was a beach below me.  I followed a path, staying about twenty or thirty feet above it and using my arms to control the direction and speed of my decent.  

I made the decent in no time, I was really moving fast, but I was still in control.  I approached the beach and felt like swimming.  I put my hands out in front of me like superman to really gain some speed.  I think I hit the sand first, then the water.  Then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Skinny Guy*
There was a skinny guy, he had some muscles on his back, but was really thin.  He had blond, wavy hair and I think he was at some sort of car race. I then woke up and reentered the dream lucidly.  I stood around for a moment before realizing that I had to go to the bathroom.  Then I woke up again.

----------


## ninja9578

*Cages Lucidity*
I was just outside the baseball cages at work and I think the field picker was just coming in and I was looking part of it over.  I suddenly realized that I was dreaming.  There was someone else there, Im not sure who it was, but there was also another copy of me.  I lost my lucidity quickly and think I woke up and obsessed about the dream.

----------


## ninja9578

*Cox Lucid*
I was in a hospital, I assume that it was the Scrubs hospital and I was Dr. Cox.  There were a number of people around me watching me do something and my golden retriever was there too.  Suddenly, I was lucid.  There was blood streaming from the patient, which then turned into a bright gold light.  People gathered around me and then dispersed.  then the light again turned back to blood.  Then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Karate*
I'm not sure entirely what was going on, but I was in a karate class.  I was a student, not an instructor, but I was wearing a black belt so I was probably in a Shorin Ryu class at the YMCA.  I didn't recognize the instructor, but grandmaster Hilson was there too, wearing a red belt.

I woke up and then reentered it lucidly.  I was fully aware of the fact that I was dreaming, however I didn't have any control and the dream continued on normally with us practicing. I lost my lucidity after a while.

----------


## ninja9578

*Fire Lucid*
I was near the incinerator at my old house.  I suddenly became lucid.  My control and the dream itself were pretty poor, it was the first dream of the night, before 2:30, but I had some control of myself.  I reached my arm in the fire and grabbed a piece of hot coal just for the hell of it.

It actually hurt a little bit, I wasn't expecting that.  There was someone else there, I think a little girl or maybe it was my brother.  I thought hard for a second, trying to remember the lucid task for the month.  After a while I remembered, but as soon as I started to go towards my house for my bedroom I lost my lucidity and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Running From the Curse Lucid*
Agents Mulder and Scully were in some sort of a museum and they were running from people who wanted the artifact that they had possession of and Mulder was trying to figure out the meaning of the tiny artifacts.  There were two of them, about the side of a small pill bottle.

There was a picture of Lincoln on it, even though it was ancient Egyptian and after looking at Lincoln Scully passed out as the building started to fall apart.  After she came to he tolder her to look at it again as he twisted it back and forth.  

There was a hole in it.  He said that it could have been a portal for the deceased to be able to travel between closed off rooms in his tomb, but it also could have been that it meant that the objects would do different things in different rooms.  Int he tomb it was a protectorate, but here it was a curse.

The building started to come apart even more as they heard people behind them so they ran as the building finally caved in and curse came to.  They heard horrible screaming as whatever the curse created tortured the people that it had grabbed.  

Then there was a time jump, three hours later they were in the same place, running from the fallen room, and the people were still being tortured.  It was now me and Jackie Shwartz, I ran out one way, but the school (I was at Shippensburg) was being repaved and the paths were blocked so I turned around and jogged back the way that I came, but made a different turn.

As I passed the door that I had come out of Jackie was just making her way out in a short blue skirt.  I ignored her and went through an archway.  There were a few people going to class, stepping down the steep stairs at the visitor side of the stadium.

The stairs were step as hell so I hung onto the railing for a while.  Last time I was here I was dreaming, I said.  Im dreaming, Im dreaming, I repeated to make sure that I didnt loose my lucidity as I descended the stairs.  I was a little bit afraid of falling down them, but then grabbed onto the railing and jumped the twenty five or thirty feet down to the ground.  I floated gently, but sailed a little bit right and nearly crashed into a building.

I turned around, expecting to see an ocean, beach, and the blue bridge.  I got the essence of the bridge, and climbed it a little, but then willingly faded it away, it wasnt vivid enough for me.  

So I turned the corner, telling myself that my body was asleep on the bleachers and that I would wake it up, but it wasnt there.  There were two people there, both kind of overweight.  I asked them where my body was.  Then I woke up.

I remembered having a lucid dream at my track, but I looked through my dream journal and never actually had one there.

----------


## ninja9578

*Dark Lucid*
I'm in the dark, in my bed and there is one speck of light in my vision, it seems to be out my window.  I know that I'm dreaming.  Then I hear a scream and that makes me think that maybe I'm not dreaming, and it's too dark to do my normal reality check so I end up at work with a bunch of little kids in the pool.

I was life-guarding for a jewish group of kids last night.

----------


## ninja9578

*Basement Gravity Lucid*
I was in my grandfather's basement with two friends, one male and one female, but gravity seems to be controlled by us.  We can voluntarily change the direction of gravity.  For now it's going sideways so we grab onto some PVC pipes that crisscross the basement now and start to climb on them.

I climb on a flexible pipe that bends under my weight and drink a Mountain Dew.  I spit it out to find that it's red Mountain Dew (odd, I hate Mountain Dew.)  The girl says that it looked green because of the way that I moved and because I had been looking at green things for a while.

I agree and then go after a 7up and my friends think that it's gross.  I jump back down to the ground.  I then have a thought and walk up the wall to go back to my friends and say that if the Doppler effected had made the red Mountain Dew look green, shouldn't it have corrected when I stopped moving?

They aren't sure, so I jump up on the ceiling and start yelling at the ceiling, asking what the hell is going on?  I meant the powers that we had over gravity.  

I jump down onto a tool bench and think to myself if I was dreaming... that's as far as I got.  I go lucid and land on the table and measure it.  I wanted as much detail from my dream as possible.  The table was twenty two inches across.  There were two packs of batteries on it, one of them was AA.  

"How did I get here?" I yell at the table, and then stab it with a small saw and cut it a few times down the middle.  I then decide to measure the length of it.  It was only thirty three inches, but the ruler looks weird.  Each inch seemed to be about two inches long.

I jump to the ceiling, knowing that because the dream was so surreal in the first place, the use of simple magic wouldn't wake me up.  Then I jumped through the staircase.  I looked around and ran as fast as I could and jumped through the cinderblock wall.  

I flopped on the ground and rolled as I hit the hill outside.  The entire world seemed wrong, the colours were dull and all wrong, there were odd geometric shapes out there, but that quickly faded.  I guess my mind hadn't built the outside yet so it struggled to make it.  So I stood up and tried to jump through the ground.  I was trying to go to Hell and explore, but I bounced off of the ground.  

I tried to jump off of something higher so I went towards the woodshed and jumped off of the edge there, straight down.  I flopped down again and for some reason Spartans jumped into my head.  There was something about identifying bodies from tags.  

I didn't want to dive again because I knew that my dream hands would be fine, but didn't want to break my real ones.

I saw a commercial for red Mountain Dew that was special for Halo 3, I found it odd.  Why can't I get into Hell?   :Mad:

----------


## ninja9578

Last night by brother's girlfriend mentioned lucid dreaming and just like that my very long dry spell is over.  This one was a lot of fun and had two lucid stages.

*Rooftops Lucid*

I was swimming underwater with someone.  We were where saltwater met freshwater and the saltwater was heavier so it there was clear distinction between the two layers and it looked really cool.  I'll have to take a screenshot from Planet Earth, because that's just what it looked like.

We were now in someone's backyard and the salt water was so much more dense that the freshwater that it flowed and even made an underwater waterfall.  We swimming up the stairs, but the water kept disappearing.  Now I knew that it was a dream, but was just barely lucid.  I told him to know it and the water returned.

We looked through someone's stuff, there was a game in there and underneath some stuff there was some incriminating stuff, but I forget what.  It was something that told us that there were ghosts in the house.  They we heard someone stir in the next room.  I leap from the side porch that we had climbed up and landed on the neighbour's garage.

I realized that I had floated through the air and replaced it again with water.   I then gave up on the water and started to jump between roof, falling every once in a while, because I was barely lucid still.  I hated taking the extra steps when I missed I would have to wind back up to be able to jump on the roof from the street.

Then I ran through a fence.  That made me completely lucid and now I knew exactly what I was doing.  I ran through a mirror, knowing that the scene would change.  It didn't, I just ended up in the reflection.  I kept running, and saw a swimming pool, i'd never gone through water before so ran into it.

Oops, I bounced off of it for some reason.  I found that odd, but stepped back and did something else cool with it.  I jumped up, and pulled a Jesus, stepping on the water so that I could jump onto the roof.  

I landed near the top, but wanted to get to the next building, but didn't think that I could reach the top.  I needed to get around the side of the building so I dug my hand into the ice that caked the roof (I wasn't all the way up, more on a lip.)  I got one hand in, I jammed my fingertips in the ice as hard as I could a few times before it stuck.  Then I kicked off and flew to the next building.

I imagined myself climbing up it and when I made it to the roof I made a handle for me to grab onto.  I pulled myself up and noticed an airstrip on the roof.  Maybe the dream was telling me to fly, I was going to check it out, but the dream faded away.

----------


## ninja9578

I started up on B6 again last night and it must have worked because I had three extremely detailed dreams and a long lucid.

*AC/DC Lucid*
I was going with my friends to an AC/DC concert.  We started outside in a very crowded hallway, but quickly went inside and handed the guy our tickets.  I dropped mine momentarily, but picked it up again and gave it to him.  Those three seconds made me loose my friends.

I looked around for them, but couldn't find any of them, but I guess Punzi had lost them too and found me.  I got a text message from Meghan who said she was just getting there.  I watched the door for her and when she showed up I waved her up.  She was with Jacqui and a few other girls.

Then the dream flash-backed to our trip to the concert.  We were flying, we had weird, very light wings that strapped to one of our arms, but seemed to be human powered.  I was flying pretty well, but we kept coming back down and need to get a running start again.

I ran fast and headed up over some powerlines, doing a dolphin kick to try and propel myself, but it was slow going.  There were two cars coming and I kicked off of their doors, but still moved slowly.

The other guys were trying to get me to get in a car, but this was more fun.  I landed again on the road that ran next to Carousel, but it was gravel.  I suddenly became lucid and decided not to go to the concert, even though the dream characters were still trying to get me to hurry up.

I took a running start and soared into the air with my arms spread wide like a bird.  I took an abrupt turn and tried to imagine a hole in the ground that would allow me to travel down to Hell.

The hole that formed was far too small for me to shoot down so I leveled out and landed again.  I put my arm down the hole and came to the conclusion that it was just a drain.

Now I was inside and there was a mirror in front of me.  I reached out and tried to grab my reflection's hand to pull him out, but I bounced off of the glass.  That was weird so I tried to push my hand through the glass, again nothing. I walked into it, expecting to go through it, but bounced again.

I thought about breaking the glass but didn't, but the solidity of the wall made me question my dream.  I looked down at my hands.  Surprisingly they were as sharp as day.  I could see every crease in my palm and even my fingerprints.

I tried to push one hand through the other, but that didn't work either.  Now I was unsure if I was dreaming or not, but still lucid.  I walked upstairs for something that would solidify my lucidity again.

I saw my bedroom window and jumped through it.  The glass broke, I didn't go right through it like I normally do (probably because I was questioning.)  I realized that it was a poor way to test as I fell, but knew how to fly so I spread my arms and made a nice arch, using the speed that I had built up in the fall to soar really high.

I then hovered there and closed my eyes, imagining the ground tearing open and there being a cave deep down in the chasm that was Hell, but when I opened my eyes I saw my room.

I wrote down my dream in a dream journal, once I found it.  It was in the right place, but my green coloured pencil (which I don't have,) was on my desk.  The journal was messy and the pages weren't normal notebook pages.  Then I woke up for real.

----------


## ninja9578

Then I really woke up and decided to take a B6 vitamin, hoping to have some cool dreams and maybe a lucid.  I was blown away by the complexity and clarity of the dreams, I may have to take my vitamin in the middle of the night from now on.

*Reflection WBTB*

I was inside my grandfather's house, I think there was a dog there.  I decided to go outside.  I wandered around on the hill and wished that I was able to fly like in my lucid dreams.  I didn't need to do a reality check, I then knew that it was a dream.  I glided down the hill a ways and saw and older woman walking towards me.  I jogged to her, "wanna see me fly over you?" I asked and took to the sky.  I flew maybe a hundred feet and then landed, realizing that I wanted to old lady.

I called to her and ran to her, she started back in my direction too.  For some reason I thought that the lucid task for November involved something with an old woman, but then realized that it hadn't been decided on yet.

"Why do we dream?" I asked her and she gave me a vague answer, then asked me how I knew that I was dreaming.

I closed my eyes for a second and nearly lost the dream.  When I opened them everything was black, but I concentrated hard and brought the surroundings back.

"I just flew over you," I reminded her, then asked her again, telling her that she should know, she was just a fragment of my subconscious.  She said that it was just because we did.

Then there was a car accident, a huge pile up of multiple cars.  I don't remember if I was the reason for that or not, but I decided to bring the woman down the embankment and swim under the water, wanting to hone my control still by breathing under water.

She resisted so I pulled her along and threw her in the water with myself, it was only a few inches deep.  I stood up, forgetting the old lady and ran to the deeper stuff and submerged myself.  I pulled myself along the rocks, knowing that there was a deep spot up ahead that I could explore.

The River Bottom:


I then remembered the advanced lucid task which I haven't done yet.  I saw a sparkle in the water and pulled out the mirror that was hidden among the rocks.  

It was a makeup mirror, only five inches across, I could see my reflection floating in the water on the other side of the glass, but there was no way that I could pull myself through that little area, I was going to have to be creative.

I tried pulling the mirror right up to my mask so that it appeared to fill up my vision, but it didn't.  I then pulled off the mask, knowing that I didn't need it in a dream.  I still couldn't get the edge out of my vision field.  Then I got a brilliant idea.

I used the mirror as a portal vision instead, it still was a mirror, but it showed me another part of the river, it showed myself from overhead.  I then looked down through it and the glass vanished, leaving my (dream) self above the water and my reflection had been successfully pulled out and was now thrashing around under the water.  I guess my reflection couldn't swim.

I reached into the water and waited for my reflection to grab my hand, after a second I got him and pulled him (me) up.  He was naked, for some reason we both were, I rested him on my knees, out of the water and asked him why we dream.  

He said it was just because.  Hmm, boring answer so I left him, happy that I had done the task.  

I then worked my way up the steep bank, climbing it instead of jumping or flying, then started to climb on the cars that had been neatly piled there from the accident.  The cop that was involved in the accident was issuing everyone a statement as I climbed.  Then I walked away when I saw a rubber ball in the road.

The accident scene cleared and I had the idea to see how many miles I could boot the ball, but there was another guy with a ball too.  He tossed his at an oncoming car, which made it loose control and sideswipe a motorcycle, causing it to burn violently.

I then tossed mine at a big rig.  It lost control, but didn't do anything cool.  Somehow the ball appeared in my hand again.  There was a large red, MACK truck coming, I could read the logo on the front of it.

I tossed the ball at it and it swerved right.  No way, it wasn't going to miss me.  I walked to the right and made it hit me.  I could feel a slight pressure in my foot as the wheel rolled over it, but the truck itself had no collision.

It hit a bunch of trees.  That was anticlimactic.  Then it started to roll down a hill and there was the sound of a saw going and trees started to fall.  I laughed with the other guy who was there, joking that it was making firewood.

At 7:30 I woke up.

I went back to bed and had the strangest sensations.  It felt as if the entire bed was vibrating.  I was fully awake (I think) and my eyes were even open so I'm not sure if it was real or not.  My flat-mate might have brought a boy home or maybe the people on the other side of the wall were having sex.  It might have been sleep paralysis, it might have been a minor earthquake, or it could have just been a dream.  I'm not sure.

----------


## ninja9578

*Eating Clouds DEILD*
I went back to bed after having a dream that I was walking around an ant town.  I then migrated out of my body and into the town.  The town was now normal size, but my body was enormous.  There were clouds in the sky so I sucked one in for the hell of it and because it was an old lucid task.

----------


## ninja9578

*I've Been to Hell*
Everything was black and I didn't feel sleep paralysis, but I immediately became aware of the fact that I was dreaming.  Everything was dim, but I placed myself in the bowels of hell.  It was fiery and kinda looked like the inside of Gravemind from Halo 3.  I think I met Satan, but I don't remember the conversation.

Hell:

----------


## ninja9578

*Classroom Tasks WILD*


The instant the dream started, I knew it was a dream.  But at first it was fuzzy and faint so I let it solidify and almost forgot that it was a dream.  I was in a classroom, the very back except for one girl that sat behind me and to the right.  We were to get into groups and the guy to the right of me and I got together, then I offered that girl a seat.  For some reason she went around us and got in front.  David Adams also moved his desk in.

I then remembered to remind myself that it was a dream.  I did so and stood up and headed for the wall with the intention to go through it.  I heard one of the guys behind me laugh as if he didn't believe me, but I stopped short of the wall.

I then went between the desks and transformed into a woman.  I feel that I should explain that it was the advanced lucid task for the month.   :tongue2:   Anyway, I didn't have a mirror so I felt myself up, part of the challenge was to describe yourself.  I would say that I had a B cup, I could see black bangs and shoulder length black hair.  I had to make sure that I was a woman so I reached south.  I stayed above the jeans that I was now wearing and could feel an indentation where my vagina was.   :smiley:   Yay! Task complete.

Then I remembered the basic task, which I thought would be harder for me.  I turned around as I felt my dream vanishing.  I fought to keep it.  My vision was fading and I could only keep on eye open and I had a severe limp.

"Where is a turkey?"  I turned around, expecting one, but none was to be seen.  I then asked the class "who is a turkey?"  I was thinking that one of them was disguised.  A blonde girl raised her hand.

"What do you think of Halloween, I mean Thanksgiving?"  I asked, but she was silent.  She then turned into a construction paper picture of a turkey on the wall.  It looked like the turkey that I used to make the badge itself.  

"Do you like Thanksgiving?"  I said, knowing that yes and no answers were better.  It nodded yes.  Probably because it was just a decoration and it liked it because it got to come out of the teacher's closet.

I turned around, still fighting to stay dreaming.  I had a desperate urge to lay down, but knew if I did the dream would end.  I walked up to the teacher, it was my lit teacher.  I had the intension of knocking her head off with a ridge-hand, but instead tried to kiss her.

We fell over and I woke up.

Yay for doing both tasks in the same dream!  Since I made the badges it would have sucked if I didn't get them.

----------


## ninja9578

*Quick Lucid*
I don't remember what cause it, but all of a sudden I was lucid.  I was at the old house in Beach Lake and I planned to fly to the moon.  I jumped up and came back down.  I then looked around, looking for some other sign that I might be dreaming since I was questioning it.  I though that there was too much detail to be a dream so it ended.

*Evil Bridge*
I suspected that the new owners of a company were evil and that they had murdered the last owners.  I checked out the bridge that they had just built and noticed the bodies of the former owner, each with a hundred dollar bill. 

Me and a friend hatched a plan to buy the bridge, but then realized that we would need about thirty million dollars.  We thought that they were now infecting everyone with the flu (maybe it was worse than that.)  We then went to the hospital for conformation.  We saw lots of sick people and we both flinched when we heard that they were switching people to penicillin.  

I then found myself tied up with a woman in a large building.  I didn't know what to do, but then I noticed a shark's jaw behind a cupboard.  I used it's teeth to cut the ropes, but it was too late for the woman that was with me.  

I saw two "men" grab her and take her away.  I thought that they were wearing mask, but they were instead hideous beasts.  They came back quickly and the woman had been transformed into another beastly slave.  A big fat one, she looked disgusting. 

It turned out that I was the one behind all of this and didn't know it.  I had a choice, become one of them or end my life.  I chose to jump off of that bridge, about three hundred feet into fast moving water.

I survived, and grabbed a tree because the steep angle of the river was full of jagged rocks.  Now I realized that it was a dream.  I looked down the river, it was kind of scary, but I knew that I could jump off of one rock and fly for miles.  

It took me a while to get the courage but I finally took the jump and flew about ten feet over the rapids.  I must have flown for a mile, using my arms as wings.  Then I woke up.

The River

----------


## ninja9578

*Long Lucid*
I was rolling up my blackbelt in the back yard of my old house.  All of a sudden I became lucid for some reason.  I went to hang my belt on a hook that was floating in the air.  I then grabbed the end on my belt (it wasn't my belt anymore, it was stretchy.)  I used it like a tarzan swing and on my second attempt made it over the fence.  I went about twenty feet in the air and purposely bellyflopped on the ground.

Next to me was that big spruce tree so I decided to see if I could punch a hole in it.  I hit it hard, but just bounced off of it.  Don't worry, it didn't hurt.  I hit it again and made two large dents in it where my knuckles made contact.  I tried once more to take a chunk out, but I just made scratches.

I looked around for something to do.  I tried to think of the lucid task, but remembered that I'd already done them.  I couldn't think of any of my ideas either.  I thought about jumping through the window and into the basement, but decided instead to climb the old television antenna.  

After a few pulls I got to the roof to see that there was a soccer field up there.  That was weird.  I pulled the huge antenna out of the ground and used it as a pole vault to get to a wobbly table on the front lawn.  I was going to smash a car with the pipe, but there were none, but a big tractor came and destroyed some of my yard.

It wasn't worth it and a vaulted to the other side of the street and noticed the swimming pool.  I dove through the fence and into the water, noticing that I could only skim along the top.  I dove under the water, breathing fine and noticed that it was 9'6" deep.

I said that the murky water would probably end my dream so I started to swim to the surface, but woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Haunted Virtual House WBTB*
I was in a house, it was dark and scary.  I had programmed it with a team of other people and we were checking the program for bugs from within the house.  I was going to check the upstairs and we watched as two other people went to check downstairs.  Everyone was too scared to actually enter a room.

I suggested that we get out of the program and reenter it together and go through each room together.  They agree and I turn a corner yelling, willing that there be no one there to scare me in the dark.  My reality went from virtual reality to dream and I became lucid.  I jump through my window and fly for a little while, but I can't tell how high I'm flying or anything because it is so dark.  

I land and grab Mes Tarrant's hand since I promised her a lucid dream date   ::lol::   I then remember an experiment from the Beyond Dreaming forum and yell out "Hey Cusp and TwoShadows."

Me and Mes Tarrant start to dance (ballroom,) for a minute or so, then I blink and have a false awakening.  I go to write down my lucid on Dreamviews and there is a discussion about a book, I forget what it was called, but supposedly it was the story in which The Raven part of the halloween episode of the Simpsons is from.  I thought that was absurd since everyone knows it was from Edgar Alan Poe.

*Mental Clarity*
I was walking from campus, I think I was leaving a baseball game, and headed to a mental health hospital.  I forget what was wrong with me, depression is coming back to me, but I don't think that was it.  Anyway, I turned around halfway there and asked myself if I really wanted to go there.  I did and continued on my way.

I noticed a building at the corner with a broken window.  I wonder if that was the window that I broke during the homecoming party.  I looked inside and there were three stories of old style tractors. 

I kept walking and saw three guys (one of which I knew,) playing with an abandoned batting range.  Looking back, the whole town seemed deserted.  I watched them and they were racing something, I don't know what.

I ended up inside the cage, telling them that I knew how the machines worked (I do.)  I show them how to adjust the speed of the pitches all the way from falling at their feet to 80 miles an hour.  

Then I have a false awakening.  I look around and notice that I'm in my room at my dad's house.  I'm annoyed because I remembered writing down that lucid dream at my apartment and say that I should do a reality check before every time I write in that thing.  So I pick up my journal and look at the clock on my computer for a reality check. 

8:99.  I become lucid immediately.  I walk to my bedroom door and try to go through it, but I bounce off of it.  I also become aware of the fact that I'm naked.  I look for stuff to do in my room.  The bed is covered in crap that I don't want to flop on in case I fail to fly.

I kick my chair with a roundhouse and see the armrest morph like a blob.  That was kinda cool, but then it morphs back.  I decide to see what outside looks like in my dream.  I check to see if I can put my hands through each other, I can't.

I open my blinds and see that there is a large, fat white pine in the middle of the yard.  That's not supposed to be there.  Everything else looks alright though.  I start to question my lucidity.

I look back at the computer and see that the battery is 99&#37; charged.  The clock above it is flashing 5:55, 5:99, 6:55, 6:99...  It's telling me to press the space bar when it gets close to the right time.  I wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Disintegration WBTB*
There was something that seemed to have people trapped.  A soldier went down to check it out and he never came back.  Two other soldiers went to check on him and they found that he was gone.  They radioed back that there was something going on down there and then a sandy tentacle came out of no where and grabbed one of the guys.

It brought him back to a sand monster that had taken the form of a (pretty cute) woman.  The monster ate the soldier.  I have a seemless transition into lucidity, I don't ever noticing a point at which I become lucid, but I wasn't the whole time.

I turn to dust and move the way that she does.  It's kind of like how the guy moved in Spiderman 3.  I went on top of a building and watched her take the other soldier then I followed her around, turning to sand, moving, then reforming.  It was a much easier way of flying that using wings.

I then had a false awakening, but was like "I know this feeling," and walked to my door.  I meant to go through it, but I wasn't as lucid as I could have been and just bounced off of it.  Then I woke up for real.

----------


## ninja9578

After waking up and taking a B6 vitamin around 4 like I always do I woke up after having this lucid at 7:30.

*Flying WBTB*

I was at ESU and roaming around town, looking for food on a cheap version of a segway.  I was moving up a big hill and had to walk because it didn't have the power for that, but at the top I set it back down and went into a classroom on a wobbly chair to try and sleep while two asian kids discussed kung fu and how good the pizza on the table looked.

Then my old calc professor came in and asked who the kids were and told me to "order up" as she handed me a slice of deep dish pizza.  The kid next to me had pineapple pizza, but didn't know it was pineapple at the time that he got it.  He thought it was ribs.

"I had a dream about this," I mentioned and looked around.  I immediately became lucid.  I jump up and fly over the table and into my grandfather's kitchen.  I stay in the air, kind of swimming through it, but after one stroke flying with my mind (for the first time!)  

I fly towards the big window that looks out over the backyard.  I bump into it.  I fly backwards and then towards it again, punching it.  It shatters and I float out the window and turn to the left.  I see a coffee table outside, about the height of me.  The legs must have been twenty feet high.  I then slowly work my way down the hill, as I increase my altitude.

"What's my dream name?"  I ask the air as I remember the task of the month.  All of a sudden I feel a jerk upwards.  TwoShadows is flying with me and had ahold of my pants by where the belt would be.  She's pulling me really high and really fast.

I can't see her, but for some reason I know it's her.  "TwoShadows, knock it off," I say.  A moment later she lets go and I forget about her.  I end up floating near the ground again, in fact was only a few feet above the water of a tropical swamp.

Looking back it looks like the Everglades or something and I remark on how much it looks like summer and the other task hits me.

I turn on my head and try to summersault, but can't.  I then turn back over and the ground is covered in about an inch of snow.  It's much colder and clearer now and the water that I was hovering over was now a sheet of ice.  

I think about waking myself up, but know I'll remember everything as I walk towards a house.  There is a fence surrounding it, but I forget about it and it vanishes.  I walk into the wall of the house and bump off of it.  Why did I loose my ability to walk through walls?

I then go to the window and see two people inside.  I fly through the window and yell to scare them.  The father just stands there and there is a really fat, disgusting kid sitting naked in a lazy-boy.  I get in front of him and look at him and then go next to him and print something on the printer.

I then have a sneaking suspicion that this fat kid (who's balls are malformed I notice) is TwoShadows in disguise.  I kick him in the crotch and he attacks me.  I guess it wasn't her  :tongue2:   I grab his arm and from below him send a series of sidekicks into the pressure point under his armpit, but then he bites down on my leg so I stand up.

 I grab his head and snap his neck.  He falls on the ground and I grab what I had printed.  It was a six or eight sides dice with hebrew written on it.  Maybe it was my dream name, but I don't know the language.  

Then I fly through the window again, but get stuck.  It think maybe the kid has grabbed me so I wake up.

Okay, back to bed for another one hopefully.  Maybe I'll do the basic task.

After three attempts to WILD and two times of getting up to early and trying to walk into hypnogogic imagery I finally got a good WILD.

*Hypnogogic Imagery* 
The first scene was me standing outside of my dad's house and the van was there.  I knew that it wasn't real because I'm at school right now.  I waited for a second before trying to walk towards the van, but my legs moved in my bed and it disappeared.

*2nd Hypnogogic Imagery*
The next time I was still in the driveway, with a girl and there was a black car coming towards us through the lawn.  I told her to stay between the cars with me as I grabbed the sai that she had taken out of my car earlier and put it away.  Then I grabbed my straight-sword.

They circled us and as they went for another circle I fled behind the house without them noticing.  Then I saw police cars and lights.  I was laying down so I got up.  I got up in my bed and it vanished again.

*Store WILD*

I entered a room that I knew to be a dream right away.  I remembered the last lucid dream and ran towards a wall, knowing what was on the other side of it was another room.  I went through the wall easily, then the next one I yelled "Bathroom" and I went through the wall into a bathroom.

"Spaceland" I yelled as I bumped into the next wall.  Then I thought of the "Persistence of Memory" painting and tried to go through the wall to there, but I couldn't.

I opened the one door in the place and was surprised to see a naked man in the shower.  He just stood there like a mannequin.  I touched his arm and asked him what my dream name was.

He said he didn't know, but I was persistent.  "Say any spacey name," I ordered him to give me a dream name.  "Thumper" he finally said. 

"That sucks," I yelled at him and followed him, wanting to torture him now.  "Wanna see yourself in a mirror?" I rolled a mirror in front of him as he entered the locker room.  It didn't make his burn like I thought it would.

Thumper:


He seemed terrified of me. "Yeah, whatever you want," he said.  So I decided to humiliate him.

"Put this on," I grabbed a bra from a rack and threw it at him.  "Under the robe you idiot," I snapped as he started to put it on wrong.  I was bored with him so I went to a lady working at the department store and took something off of her desk.  I put it on her bosses desk as she protested.  These were more lively dream characters than usual.

I then started to walk away, but then went back to the woman and pressed her forehead, bringing down a File Menu.  I pressed quit and turned away, looking at the cool gadgets from the dream store.  There were a lot of HDTV,s they were playing some weather show.  

I saw a miniature Apple product with no screen.  I put it down and there were now three people looking at me.  The woman and the man were still there, and a third.

"I thought I quit you," I said to the woman, realizing that I had turned away and not actually seen her disappear.  

"Yeah, I heard him say that," one of the men said.

Looks like my adoptee also did a lucid task tonight!   :smiley:   Way to go Susceptor.

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, don't worry TwoShadows, I knew it wasn't you before beating him up.  Hasn't anyone ever told you that you're too pretty to murder?

*Crazy Driving*
I was backing out of the driveway.  My dad was driving and he nearly killed us by pulling out right in front of another car, which went off the road and crashed.

I then looked behind us as a line of cop cars signaled for us to pull over and he drove like a mad man.  I asked him why he needed to drive like that.  He said that he was late fro refereeing a soccer game.

I then realized that this must be a dream.  I looked around and watched and asked him again why he needed to drive so fast.  Then I had a false awakening.

I went into the bathroom and my father knocked at the door and wanted to explain why he had driven like that.  I said okay, but didn't expect him to come in.  I was naked so I called him an asshole and ran out the other door.

----------


## ninja9578

*Superbad DILD*
We were at Sheetz and a few guys told a bunch of us to get into the car that they had pulled up in.  They wanted to harass us.  I guess we were the guys from Superbad.  I jumped into the car, knowing that it was booby trapped and remote controlled to do whatever they wanted.

I immediately pulled out some wires and started to deprogram the traps and the controller.  We then made it to the top of a hill on our own.  We met some other people who let us hang out with them.  We had a mud fight.  

Then they blew dust on us and introduced us to the guys that we had gotten away from.  It had been a set-up.  We ran down the hill, I was the fastest runner there, but everyone seemed to do alright.

I was Seth from the movie now and now we were just filming it, there weren't guys actually after us.  We kept running, it must have been a half a mile.  I commented how actors have to be in good shape, and then went into training to be one.

I ran back and forth between two glass panes while a line of people formed.  I then realized that I was dreaming and tried to walk through the glass.  I bounced off of it.  I then walked through it and broke it.  I pulled out a pane and broke it over someone, I was pissed off that I wasn't able to walk through things like normal.  I punched a guy through a pane of glass, breaking it.

Then I walked to a group of people, there was a pretty girl there so I tried to pull my pants down.  My hips go stuck on my belt, I guess I wasn't as lucid as I thought, that shouldn't have happened.  I go to undo them when I blink.  This causes a false awakening.  I had a feeling that it might be one so I thought about doing a reality check, but decided to write down my dream instead.

----------


## ninja9578

*Quick Lucid*
I was at home and noticed that my mom's computer was booting up Windows instead of OSX.  Then I looked into the fire place and saw a blue iPod Video.  I thought that I might be in a dream.  I watched it burn, it even had a full length keyboard.  I asked out-loud why someone had thrown that in there.  The Becky woke me up.  I laid there for a second and then reentered the dream, then she woke me up again.  I tried to reenter it again, and sort of did, but forgot to be lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

*Flying in Winter Wonderland WILD*
I was on the top of a hill, trapped in by a bunch of cars, but I knew that the cars weren't real so I drove through them and down the hill.  I didn't do nothing for a while as I wanted my body to fully fall asleep.  I passed snow covered blue spruce trees.  Then I took to the sky.

I flew through the trees for a while, then went above them.  I looked around, did a 180 and then went back down into the trees.  Flying between trees at 50 miles and hour was so much fun.  I then ended up in the back yard of my old house and there were tiny little dolls skiing.

It was like the skiing scene from The Science of Sleep.  There were hundreds of tiny characters, then I noticed that they were all one out of three characters.  They were one of the kids from South Park excluding Kenny.  I called out for Kenny then saw him.

I picked him up (each doll was only an inch high,) and he turned into a big ball, kind of like a pin cushion, but it was still Kenny so I flew up in the air a few feet and dropped him, hopping he'd splatter and I'd get to hear "Om my god, he killed Kenny."  He just bounced off the ground like a pin cushion would.

I picked him up again and flew much higher this time, then drop kicked him even higher, but he just landed safely.  What a jip.

I saw a paper helicopter caught in a maple about twenty feet up so I flew up there and pulled it loose, then returned to the ground.  I then flew back up into the tree a little bit higher and played around on the branches, then returned to the ground.  I grabbed a branch and then tried to fly to the next highest one, but found out that I could only fly if I left from the ground.  I was doing it effortlessly, and not pushing off, I wonder why.

Then I had a false awakening.  I wrote down the nuts and bolts and then noticed that my computer was telling me that it's battery was almost dead.  I wondered why it didn't go to sleep and tried to get it to sleep on it's own.  It counted down for me.  1:05, 1:85, 1:04, 1:03.  I didn't catch the 1:85 at the time.

Knowing that if I went back to sleep I would have another lucid dream I decided to sleep in.

*Drinking stuff WBTB*
I was playing baseball or something and needed to piss.  I went on top of the hill where the first bathroom at the fairgrounds was.  It was made out of paper and had holes in it.  I tried a few times, but kept slipping on uneven ground.  So I picked the whole thing up and moved it to a flatter area then tried again.

Then I felt myself fading away.  I thought that I was slipping into a WILD so I didn't move.  I saw a number of member's avatars, but the only one that I remember was Seeker's.  It was his signature actually and I started hearing a narration from a story.  It was called Seeker's 13, the monks in his signature all were characters.

I forget the story, but I found myself laying on a fuzzy yellow bridge inside a building.  It seriously looked like something out of Dr. Suess.  I went to the end of the yellow fuzzy bridge and took a shot of some yellow drink that was offered to me.  Then I flew down to the ground and drank a bigger yellow drink.  

I wanted to try to taste everything, but everything tasted like nothing.  I three glasses behind me and they vanished.  I picked up one thing and it was insanely heavy.  I drank the water out of it (it must have been a gallon) in one gulp.  Then moved onto a vase full of flowers again, no taste.  Then I tried a candle.  

I wanted to see what was outside this Dr. Suess room so I bumped into the door.  I seem to have lost my ability to go through things because I bounced off it a second time as well at high speed.

I looked around and saw a bird.  It said that it wondered if my camera could hear it's call.  I lookd around again until I heard it chirping.  It was beautiful so I stopped and listened. Then it squaked, but at a range that I couldn't hear, but it was really forcing it from it's face.

I went back into the room, which had changed into my living room.  Peanut was sleeping on the floor.  I stood there, I couldn't think of anything else to do.  So I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

*Spaceland Lucid*
I was showing some people around Halo, using glitches to get through the teleportation grid quickly.  I then let them go and started tumbling down a long shaft.  I then realized that it was a dream.  I reoriented myself to what I thought was up (it was pitch black.)  I placed my feet on a ground that I created and then turned the world into Spaceland.  The dream resisted going there, but I managed to get it for a little while. 

Spaceland


There was also another me.  I guess it was a reflection.  I wanted to see how good the reflection in my dream was.  I talked to it for a while, so it wasn't perfect.  I tossed a banana and watched it in the mirror and it worked fine.  But the scene was still resisting Spaceland so it turned into my grandfather's house with a giant X-mas tree so I got into a weird tub-type thing and flew up to the ceiling.  Then I think I woke up.

That big pool looked like it would be fun to play in so I thought about that as I tried to enter a WILD.  I was successful.

*Pool WILD*
The pool started to materialize in front of me and I used my mind to move around, not wanting to use my body until I was completely in the dream.  The bottom of the pool turned from slopey to staircasey, and then back again.  I looked around.  The pool was like forty feet deep and I just wandered around the bottom.  It was very tranquil, but I never quite got the feeling that I was completely there, I thought that I still felt my real body, even thought that I was now walking.

This caused me to have a false awakening in which I wrote down the WILD.

That was my 50th lucid dream!   :woohoo: 
Party in my dream journal and my next dream!  :boogie:  ::banana::  :boogie:  ::banana::

----------


## ninja9578

*Wallace's Eleven*
I was part of a plan to rob something, maybe it was a school or a bank or something.  I was looking at an electrical design for a combination lock, but once I got to a real one I couldn't figure out how it work and someone started yelling at me.

Luckily Grant from Mythbusters worked with me and I guessed that he knew how it did.  Then we went to go do the job.  I was stationed with four girls, one of which was really beautiful.  She was also really strong, we were in some sort of a weight room and she was leg pressing while we waited for the signal.

I got the signal and started working on the lock.  I'm not sure why the girls were there.  I picked the lock and a weird plasma-looking force field.  I had to do it twice for some reason.

It wasn't completely done and I put a series of coins into the lock and pressed buttons as I did.  Then I found myself on the floor and the pretty girl helped me up.  She was so strong she tried to literally pick me up but I ended up squirming and just grabbing her hand.

She pulled me up and we ended up face to face about six inches apart.  We leaned into kiss each other but then she pulled away.  I noticed that she had a fake tan, it was kind of streaky on her face.

We then entered the vault and then teleported back to our workshop.  We had to destroy the evidence.  I was using martial arts to break stuff, that was fun until the music stopped.

A man (the dean from Old School) entered where our mascot's costume.  We were busted.  I was near a window so I just hopped out, but then I was trapped.  There was a window there, but it was too high.  If I was dreaming...  I am dreaming.  I opened the window and jumped out.  A glove got caught on something and I pulled it three times before I forced it to let go.  I ran towards a car and hopped over it, I soared up, but then stopped and came back down.  Then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Varied
*Long Lucid*
I was on a senior trip in *France*.  I asked a woman for a half a pound of *blue cheese* for my mother, but then changed my mind as asked for a quarter pound.  I did all this in English and got a pasta too.

I noticed that there was no cheese in my bag and I thought of going back, but I hadn't payed for it, so decided oh well.  That was mostly because I couldn't remember how to say half in french (I still don't.)

The teachers with us were telling us to buy cheap dinners and I sat down alone, thinking that my friends would join me soon as I watched *Candice* and her friends feel each others boobs  ::?: 

I saw my friends then go into a steak house and the entire scene turned into the opening scene from *That 70's Show*.  Then Fez went lucid and I guess I embodied Fez.  I was enjoying that dream so I tried to loose lucidity and sing the scene with them, but everyone sounded poorly and they blamed it on my lucidity.  They then turned into cartons of juice and we were in a grocery store.  I walked away, thinking of the lucid tasks of the month.

When I remembered it was the New Years one I ran back to the juice section and ask them what my resolution should be.  One of them told me it was to *get laid*.  That was dumb so I went to someone who worked there who was up on a ladder.  He ignored me so I floated up to him and swatted at him.  He disappeared and there were two gorgeous girls at the end of the isle.

I walked up to them and opened up my towel, obeying my New Years resolution.  The one of them immediately started giving me a blowjob.  It felt great, it wasn't a normal blowjob, it was one of those fast, deep, porno style blowjobs.  I then got her friend to help too and they both worked on me.  I was sure that this would wake me up and I prepared for it, but it didn't.

They commented how big I was and looking back I guess I was bigger than normal, maybe twelve inches.  When I orgasmed I noticed that it wasn't normal.  It was a continuous stream of semen rather than short bursts.  I got it everywhere and there was a real lot of it.  I was still naked but then broke the window to my *old house* and went out into the front yard and looked around.

I thought about going across the street and swim, but I had already done that in a previous dream.  I walked around the side of the house and tried to take off to the sky, but fell hard on the ground.  I wondered if I was still dreaming.  I looked around and everything seemed normal.  I then realized that if I was dreaming the window to the house would still be in tact, even though I had just broken it.

I went around the front of the house (still naked) and saw the window was fine.  I then went back inside anyway.  There were windows above the couch and the entire house looked ritzier that it ever had been so I tried spinning myself to an extra solar planet, but I didn't make it.

I then looked around, not sure of what to do when I said "Hi *TwoShadows, Mes Tarrant, and The Cusp*."  I wasn't saying that to a character, I just knew that they occasionally all read my dream journal.  Then three animals appeared.  *Two pigs*, one of which was green and my golden retriever *Molly*.  I was sure that these animals embodied the three dreamers that I had just mentioned.  I wasn't sure who was who though.  

The two pigs changed into photographs of Molly and my lab Jordan.  I then was sure that TwoShadows was the picture of Molly, the picture of the black lab was The Cusp, and the real dog was Mes Tarrant.  There was a fourth animal now, the real Jordan, but I'm not sure who that was.

We were then all on a *bridge*.  The three animals had all taken human form now, in the form of *Dr. Reid* from Scrubs.  One of them tosses a few pennies over the edge of the bridge and Elliot's voice said something along the lines of there being 80 dollars there. 

I looked down and there was another Elliot's head stuck in the side of the bridge.  She acted like a *rabbit* and made funny faces and blew raspberries.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Clairity's Avatar*I saw *Clairity's avata*r and immediately knew that I was dreaming.  I didn't have a body and nothing moved but I knew that it was a dream.  I was able to flip through images, I think it was just that avatar and a forum

----------


## ninja9578

I tried a different induction technique for the first time and was surprised to find that it worked the first perfectly the very first time I had a dream.  Unfortunately I woke up right away.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity:  Medium
*Molly EILD*I was bringing my dog *Molly* to my *dad's house*.  I was thinking about layers, I guess there were multiple layers of *cold*.  Since it was so cold out I got out of the car quickly, grabbing my shorts for *soccer* later on, and bolted towards the front door.  Molly ran around the side of the garage and I yelled and she followed me.  I was unlocking the door when I felt a *buzz* on my leg.  I immediately knew that I was dreaming and the air immediately warmed up.  I looked around, dropping what I was doing and down at the dog.  Then the dream faded.


Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity:  Medium
*Jamie and Cookies DILD*I was at a *pool* and checking out *Jamie Rowe*.  Her bathing suit was nice and skimpy and it came don in the back a little bit.  I put on swim goggles and dove into the pool.  I accidentally *bumped* into Jamie and apologized and swam the other way.  I kept bumping into people.  Then I ended up in in my father's house eating *cookies*.  I noticed that it was *2 something*, and I had missed *soccer*.  I opened a tupperware thing of cookies and took three, there were only about six or seven left.  I went and talked to my dad and he told me that we were out of cookies.  "That means that I'm asleep,"  I told him.

He argued with me for a moment, but then I decided to eat as many cookies as I could because they were really good and I couldn't get full or fat from dream cookies.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, it's only the 7th day of 2008 and I've already had my 5th lucid dream.  This one was a good one too, I will add a video entry for the contest later this afternoon for this one.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Good
*It's a Cookbook!*
I was in the passenger seat of a very small *car* in the *middle of nowhere* with my *father*.  I suddenly had the feeling that I wasn't where I seemed.  "Where are we going?"  I asked him.

"The *darkness*," he replied after a moment.

"Where are we really going?"  I demanded as I analyzed that.  He didn't answer.  I stood up in the car, my head and hands went through the roof.  I used my hands to pull a *hole in the roof* so that I could fit through it.  The roof tore open like tin foil.  

I then *flew* straight up as fast as I could towards the *clouds*.  I had never been more than forty feet above the ground before, but I didn't look down to make sure that I didn't loose this.  I flew up though one set of clouds (scratch that off my checklist) and then through two more, feeling as if I was falling once.  It took longer than I thought to exit the atmosphere and the sky remained blue for a long time.

I focused on the *moon* and then the sky turned black.  I was apparently flying in a *spiral*, the moon would rotate around me, getting closer with each rotation.  I heard a *narrative* explaining the story as I closed in on the moon.  The narrative suddenly said that I got turned around. 

I looked at where I was going and I was headed back towards Earth.  I must have been a hundred thousand miles from it.  The I realized that I wasn't looking at the Earth at all, this was another, much *smaller planet*.

I flew towards it and I could see *farms* on it.  The planet itself was blue and green like Earth, but didn't really have any large land masses, mostly small islands.  There was a large one that looked like *Australia* (it was about the same size comparatively.)  I flew towards that.  The landscape didn't zoom in smoothly, it kind of acted like Google Earth.  I would get closer then a higher resolution image would appear.  I had sort of a *fish-eye lens* view now.

I landed on the surface and found myself in a *small room*.  The ground and floor were both made out of a hard rubber sort of substance (like a mat in a weight room.)  It was dark grey.  I was alone, but was quickly joined by an alien and a pretty woman.  I immediately recognized both.  The alien had a large protruding forehead and the woman was the woman from the *Twilight Zone* episode.  There was a book on the table.  I couldn't see the title, but knew that it was *"To Serve Man."*

The Alien and Woman


I rubbed the alien's head, the top was flat and smooth.  He wiped it off and I apologized that my hands were *wet*.  I guess I had put wet gloves on at some point.  I asked him if I could get him something to eat.  The alien grinned smugly and nodded.

I walked away and quickly transformed into one of the aliens.  I grew taller and my posture changed.  I touched my forehead to find that it had changed.  I saw a *staircase* leading down.  I flew down it and landed in a ninja-roll.  I was surprised to see another human there.  He was a young boy, maybe fifteen, and he was playing *video games*. 

He complained about the alien games and I looked around him.  There were miniature DVDs of Futurama and Animal Planet and he told me that he had access to the complete works of the human education.

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks everybody, there will definitely be more videos to come.  Not today, however, boring dreams with bad recall.  My dog got me up at 5:30 to take her to the bathroom.

I don't mind if people comment in here, but for that VDJ contest thing I would prefer if everyone tries to comment in my regular dream journal.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity:  Very Poor
*Tough Waiter EILD*I was in some sort of *restaurant* and our waiter was very mean.  In fact, he went around the table and *slapped* the back of the head's of every there.  When he got to me I told him that it would not end well for him if he did.  He was a *huge* guy, but he backed away.  When he got past me I slapped the back of his head and he got mad.  I asked him what he was going to do since I could put him in the hospital pretty easily.  I think that is when the buzzer on my leg went off.  I almost immediately went lucid, but didn't stay there.  I don't remember if the dream continued non-lucid or if I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity:  Varied
*Father Assisted DILD*The first thing that I remember from this dream was being lucid.  I was looking at a set of numbers, which I knew in my head added up to *422*.  The numbers were *120, 98, 98, 98, and 120*.  I immediately realized that these did not add up to 422, but for the life of me could not add them together.  It was part of an *experiment* to see how much of my brain is turned off during dreams.  Obviously I'm pretty dumb because when I woke up I was able to do the addition in about a second.

I decided to wake up.  I stood still and concentrated on waking up.  I was then sure that I was awake and told my *father* so.  He asked me if I was sure.  I told him that if I was dreaming I'd be able to fly and I jumped forwards.  I didn't *fly* away, but noticed that I stayed in the air longer then I should have.  I jumped up and hovered in the air, thanking him for the lucidity then flew straight up through the roof of the house and then stopped.  I got stuck and could swim through the air, but not fly.

I landed back on the ground, now in my *grandfather's house*.  I punched the window to find that my hand went right through it.  I stepped through the glass and soared out of the window and down a hill.  I landed at the bottom of the hill and ended the dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Making Out with Becky DILD*There were three of us walking to Reisner from Tae Kwon Do.  I think it was me, Zak, and Brandon.  I realized that I had forgotten all of my stuff and ran back to get it.  I ran at full speed because there were snowballs being thrown at me.

I got inside and they kept hitting the wall.  I ran upstairs and looked out the window.  I say Kegger and someone else throwing them so I jumped around and ran through hallways, but now they were chasing me.

I'm smarter than them so I took corners fast and wen though dark rooms without turning on the lights.  I ended up in my apartment and closed the door in the closet first, then ran to the front door to make sure that it was deadbolted.

I turned the deadbolt and  suddenly realize that this doesn't look like my apartment.  There was a sewing machine where the couch should have been.

I couldn't think of anything to do so I ran up the first half of the stairs and then flew up the rest and went into Becky's room.  She was in bed, wearing a pair of white sweatpants and hoody.  She moved a little and looked at me.

I tackled her.  We slid across the bed and out of it, but we just floated in the air and let the bed get back under us by itself.  We started making out and Becky's hand found it's way down my pants.  I tried to get mine to her chest, but she was covered in a thick blanket and I couldn't find a way underneath it.

I kept my eyes open while we made out because I didn't want to wake up yet, and I noticed that the clock on her floor said 12:04.

I woke up both annoyed that I had forgotten to do the task, but happy that my dry spell is finally over.  I went back to sleep expecting to have another lucid.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Struggle with Lucidity*
I was laying in bed watching a DVD of songs from a long time ago.  The current song was "At Seventeen," the woman singing it was wearing a stomachless sweater thing and had sandy blonde hair.  I looked at my clock.  It said 7:30, I realized that I hadn't gotten any sleep the whole night and that my alarm was about to go off.

I pulled the plug out of my computer and the screen started resetting itself to different configurations.  The dock stayed an inch above where it should be.  I wasn't sure what was wrong with it.  I realized that I might be dreaming so looked around for clues.  The clock then turned to 6:30, then to 6:58 and I was fairly certain that it was a dream.  But now I wasn't sure again because I looked around my room and everything seemed right.  I went back into bed and noticed that in the blackness I could see the red light that comes out of the back of my TV.  
I was certain that I had unplugged everything on my desk and went to check it out, noticing that the LED on the television was off.  I walked over to it to check it out and then saw that it was a reflection from my router, which was still on.

I then went out into the living room to find Becky again.  I was naked and not quiet sure that I was dreaming so I slowly went to the stairs and realized that the entire apartment looked the way that it should.  I saw her upstairs, but decided that I wasn't dreaming and hurried back into my room.

I turned the light on and got a quick flicker of light, but then it went dark again.  I was annoyed that I had burned out my light bulbs so I tried again and got the same flicker.  If the lights had already burned out then they wouldn't flicker a second time.  I then went out of my room and this time the apartment was different.

There was a desk that shouldn't have been there and I set something down on it and walked to the stairs where Becky had placed a whole bunch of shampoos and lotions and stuff.  I called up to her and saw her at the top of the stairs.

There were a ton of bottoms of lotion up the entire staircase and I thought that was really weird.  I went up to her (I think I walked) and grabbed a hold of her breasts for one last check if I was dreaming.  She didn't do anything so I was sure now.  She jumped on me and wrapped her legs and arms around me.

I didn't want to fool around this time so I pulled back.  "I need you to tell me something about myself that I don't already know,"  I told her.

"Like what?"  She seemed confused.  She started to rub her crotch against mine.  "You mean you want it in your hips?'  She teased.

"No, just tell me anything."

She thought for a second.  "Like ask you out?"  She asked.  "Yeah, I want to ask you out."

I'm not sure what she meant by that.  I'm not attracted to her except for physically.  Maybe I should ask her out for a friend date on Valentines Day.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Flying WILD*I saw a set of curtains appear in front of me and I flew up to fix them.  Immediately I knew that it was a dream.  I was in a combination of my room at my dad's house and my room in my apartment.  The curtains were from my apartment.  I turned around and pushed my feet off of the wall to fly towards the door.

I went through it, although it kind of held me for a moment.  I thought about flying down the stairs of my father's house but flew across the balcony instead and bounced off of the window at the top of the house.

I backed up in the air and sped through it.  I expected to break it, but I went through it like I did with the door.  Again it help me and I lost all my speed, which made me land on the ground.  I took a few steps and took off towards the sky again.

I remembered looking at the tops of the trees and turned around saying "I wonder what's on the roof of our house.  I couldn't see it though and was losing my ability to fly like superman.  I swam through the air towards a neighbour's roof and grabbed it.

I lost my lucidity and was back on the ground and my father was telling me how he had casted a new movie where he had given the girl that played Trinity in The Matrix both the leading and the supporting fight roles.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Jeremy's bed*I was laying down in my brother's bed in our old house.  I heard someone outside the door.  I wasn't sure who it was so I just laid still, hoping that they wouldn't find me.  I then had a brief moment of lucidity where I thought about ambushing whoever was outside.  I then hid again since my lucidity was gone.  I realized that it was just my brother and I snuck out of his room.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Perfect
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor and Perfect
*Giza DILD with Meggy*The dream started out with me getting a great blowjob from a pretty brunette.  She licked licking my balls, I went lucid here, but at a very low level.

Then I was in a small room, all by myself eating a bowl of something, it's some sort of Harry Potter dream because something blows in all the windows and starts rambling about how the darkness would overtake the light.

I touched the window, it hadn't blown out all the way, it was tempered glass so lots of it remained.  I stayed out of sight because my lucidity level was still low, but I wasn't scared of it.

Then my lucidity jumped to perfect and I realized that I should be doing something fun.  I wanted to see what was on the other side of the door, I knew that this room was flying through space.

I unlocked the door and opened it to see the most beautiful sky I've ever seen.  Green and blue nebulas danced very whimsically across the blackness and I could see stars and a moon.

I jumped out, the room had been traveling very quickly so when I tried flying in the opposite direction I kind of stalled.  I tried to fly up to the moon that I saw, but couldn't.  Then I realized that I had never just allowed myself to fall.  I let go of control and just fell.  

I closed my eyes and woke up, but re-entered with my eyes closed.  The feeling of falling was unbelievable.  I then opened my eyes to find that there was a poster in front of me with clouds that were shaped like a woman.  I entered the poster and flew through the clouds.

I flew very quickly and there was a sonic boom as I crossed the sound barrier.  I then remembered when I had to go.  I swopped down under the clouds and saw desert.  

There were all of the ancient ruins that I had ever seen in this desert.  I flew past the Colosseum, Mayan ruins, Greek temples.  It was probably the most surreal thing I had ever seen in a dream.  It looked kind of like this, but more detailed.



I then saw the great pyramid of Giza and I called out for Meggy to be waiting for me on it.  As I flew towards it, still at supersonic speed, I felt her with me now, rubbing up against me.  But she was invisible.  What is it with DV members and being invisible in my dreams? (Mes Tarrant, TwoShadows, and now Meggy have all been invisible.)

I then stopped feeling her and saw that she was waiting for me on top of the pyramid, which had now changed into more of a Mayan structure.  I flew past it, not realizing how fast I had been going.  It took me a while to stop, then turn around. 

I flew too fast again and went past it in the other direction.  Next time I stuck the landing and grabbed ahold of Meggy.  Valerie was also there.  I kissed Meggy and started to dance with her.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Drunk
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Maze*I was in a college tradition of some sort where we went through a maze.  The first part I did with a ton of people, we slid down a bunch of icy stairs and then worked our way up again.

I got lost for a moment and then figured out that I was supposed to go up a spiral staircase, I just climbed up the outside.  Then we had to slide down a weird curvy track.  I went ass backwards, while holding on to it.  It was up high so I slid slowly.

I suddenly realized that it was a dream so I leaned out a little bit, knowing that I couldn't fall now.  I tightened the ropes that I was climbing on and continued on my way.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice to hear that you are getting good use out of my lucid dream message.  I used it last night had had a dream.

I used my subliminal message MP4 3.0 to help me have this one.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Perfect
*Old Main DILD*
I don't remember the first part of this dream, maybe it just started this way but I told someone that I wanted to go have lucid sex.  I noticed that I was on campus and walked towards Old Main.  I picked my feet up and few the fifty feet to the front door and walked in calling out for Heather.

I walked to where she worked and it was empty.  I jumped up on the desk and saw the big windows.  I decided to do one last reality check before jumping, even though my memory test still included me flying to the building.

I looked at the time on the computer and saw that it was 1:11PM.  I knew that that was impossible since I was asleep.  I also recall that it was digital and perfectly written, not hard to read at all.

I looked back and it was 6:15, once more and it was 4:something.  I took a step and jumped out the window and saw four stories below me.

I hovered there for a second, I guess flying is now easier than falling.  I had to consciously tell myself to fall.  I started slowly, but then fell at normal speed.  I moved myself to where I would smack my face on a few window sills, my head went right through them.

I belly flopped on the ground and my entire dream shook and made a weird sound, but next thing I new I was on my feet below the window.  I didn't even feel the impact.

----------


## ninja9578

I used the subliminal message MP4 for this one as well.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Sorcerer's Apprentice DILD*
I was in an argument with two big guys and it was getting hostile.  They did something to piss me off so I grabbed both of them by the collars and dragged them outside.  I had the intention of beating them up but then was transported to campus.

A little kid said hello to me, but I had my headphones on so I walked by him and up to a dining hall where I couldn't find my friends.  I saw Scott and Brian in a corner and went over to them.

There was a tiny table there, which disappeared as I took a chair.  I guess that made me lucid.  I walked out of the building through a wall, but got stuck.  My head wouldn't go through.  I used my arms to pull myself through and it snagged my arm, which actually hurt.

I found myself in my old house and I looked for something to bring to life.  I saw a pair of shoes, but grabbed the broom from the fireplace instead.  I stood it up and commanded it (mentally) to walk.  It didn't, it just stood there.

There was another broom there too so I grabbed that.  I molded it's bristles into legs and moved them.  I then set it down and let it walk to me.  It kind of glided rather than walked, but it was alive.

I was satisfied and then went to look for something else to do.  I then remembered that Meggy wasn't satisfied with out date so I figured I'd go find her.

I jumped out the window and flew pretty fast, but there was hair in my way and I couldn't see a thing.  I struggled to pull it out of my face as I flew, but couldn't so I woke myself up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Streets WILD*I could still feel my real body (I think) and could even move it, yet I continued to have a lucid dream.  I controlled myself mentally and moved along a street.  All I remember is seeing a pair of bridges over top of me, they were really cool.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Megaphone DILD*There was a man outside my window trying to tell me something with a megaphone.  I told him to get rid of the megaphone.  I knew I was dreaming the whole time, but I was low lucidity and didn't fly out the window even though I had thought about it.  I wanted to figure out what he was trying to tell me.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Perfect
*Widgets WILD*I felt the onset of sleep paralysis and new that I'd be dreaming soon.  I found myself on a ship and there was another ship pulling away.  I decided to do the basic task again for fun.  I grabbed ahold of the ship that was moving and let it pull me and the other ship along.  I was taking the entire weight of the second ship as the first one tried to pull us.

We moved far out and then the first ship started to sink, doing it on purpose I guess.  The smokestack disappeared underneath the water and I pulled the other ship under too.  Once we were pretty far down I jumped over the railing, knowing that my body was now completely asleep.

I swam around and floated around, looking at the cool colours and fish around me.  I started to swim and tried to figure out which way was up.  I saw a tiny shimmer of light and breast stroked towards it, but it was too slow so I kicked my legs and swam much faster.

I broke through the surface and flew into the sky.  I stopped in the clouds and looked around, there was something red far away from me.  It was an OSX Windows, the button on it said Porn.  I clicked on it to see what would happen, nothing did.  There were a few more windows so I flew around clicking on things.

I grabbed a widget and looked at it.  I saw some text on it and tried to read it, but it changed.  Every time I focused on something it changed, even the size of the widget changed.  

I was then in a bed and surrounded by more widgets.  I looked at them then had a false awakening.  I looked for my sheet of paper that I was writing my dreams on, but it wasn't there.  I found some tiny sheets of paper, but it was full of stuff and there was a book, but it was one that I was reading.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Sara*I woke up in a strange room, there were a lot of people around and we were going to do something.  It was something recreational, but I knew that I wasn't going to enjoy it.  I complained that it was only 6am and that we could wait until 7:30 when my alarm would go off.

I then got into a bath and Sara Wentz and her boyfriend were there.  I covered myself up and pulled more clothes on  I'm not sure what caused it but I suddenly became lucid and wondered why I was covering up for DCs.

I pulled all of my clothes off and felt the warm water.  I looked at Sara and she just looked back at me.  I thought about having sex with her, but decided to think of something better to do.

My lucidity was so poor that I changed my mind. I pulled her striped top off and she had nice little breasts.  She stood up and got in front of me, going down on her knees.  She started to give me a blowjob and lick my balls.  I said "sorry" to her boyfriend.

He replied "it happens"

I then had a false awakening, but realized it wasn't real.  I then decided to end my dream and the closing of Futurama filled me vision.  I'm not sure why.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Long Flying Lucid*I was in a house and running from something, I think that I was trying to get out because it was falling apart.  I said that I wished it was a dream.  I immediately went lucid and flew out the window and up towards the sky, but landed not to far away from the house.  

I then took off again and flew over the mountains, keeping my gaze up high, looking at the sky that was getting ever closer.  I landed in my old backyard and took off again towards a little red sparkle in the sky, but I couldn't reach it.  I ended up underneath a basketball hoop and kept looking at it as I fell.

I laughed at how the ground didn't appear if I didn't look at it as the hoop got further and further away.  Then I landed myself on the ground and my brother was there and he was taunting me.

He kept asking why I was flying and if I was too good for walking, I flew over a fence and told him it was faster than walking.  Then Dr. Cox joined him and I guess that made me mad so I flew at him at high speed and kicked him, then flew into the little storage shed that we had.

I was actually looking for a specific DV girl to have some fun with, I won't say who, so let's just call her Christine.  I opened the door and she was there for just a moment and then disappeared and turned into a pile of hay.  (We always kept hay in there for the dogs.)

I went inside and realized that I had never actually seen what was in the roof of the place, so I told the person in there with me (not Christine) to make me a message out of the Scrabble tiles that I found while I went to the attic. 

I noticed that some of the Scrabble tiles had really high scores on the, I expected them to be unreadable, but they were plain letters.  The person started collecting coloured balls instead as I tore through the roof.

I realized that I couldn't see, so I made myself taller and could see that there was a piano up there.  I came back down and my brother's guitar was there so I think I started to play with it.

----------


## ninja9578

My roommate and her... "friend" kept me up last night so I took a sleeping pill.  I immediately felt SP, but knew that I wouldn't go into a dream right away so I just fell asleep.  I think the pill was why my lucidity was so poor.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Lucid Tantra*I don't remember what caused me to go lucid, but I was in a long line of some sort and I didn't know why everyone was standing around.  I yelled that they should just fly over the line like I did.  I flew around for a while then I noticed some people and figured that I'd kill them for no reason.

The person that I saw ended up being Vanessa Mackenzie (a porno actress) so I figured that I'd have sex with her.  Man, I must not have been very lucid at all, I always yell at people for having sex.

Vanessa Mackenzie

I jumped in and kissed her, afraid that she'd vanish as soon as I did I help her in place mentally and kissed her neck.  Things went fast and we were suddenly both naked in a fairly strange Kama Sutra position.  It was similar to missionary, but not quite.

I had sex with her for a while then felt myself orgasm and ejaculate.  Normally if I do both I can't go much longer so I started to pull out, but then remembered that it was a dream so I kept going and had four or five more orgasms.  Each got more powerful and longer, the last one must have been thirty seconds long.

I don't remember what happened after that, I don't think I woke up, I think it just faded into black deep sleep.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Varied
*Driving the Bus DILD*I was talking to someone, I think he was a right wing nut so we were probably arguing.  I was going to high school with him and two busses arrived.  The bus driver yelled at him to hurry up and we ran towards it.

Dr. Arch was the driver and took the stop sign down and then went to do something, leaving the bus running.  A really low level of lucidity started here.  I thought about taking it for a drive, but didn't want to get into trouble, so I just looked at the controls.  My lucidity continued to increase so I jumped behind the wheel of the bus.

I took it into the corn field next to the Carousel and did some fishtails in the mud then spun it back onto the road.  I drove it to where the road connects to 652 and then punched it out into the road, nearly getting clipped by a green pickup truck.

I was on the shoulder to avoid the truck, then hit the gas hard and accelerated.  I was now at a high level of lucidity and I wanted to do something really fun.

The Big Apple bar was coming up so I decided to try and ram it.  I missed, but turned down a side road.  I kept my foot the gas, I must have had the school bus at 90 before slamming into a large wooden house.

We went through the garage like it wasn't even there and totaled the house.  I was ejected from the bus and floated back to the ground.  I tried to remember next month's task of the month.  I remembered the advanced one.  [Parts of the dream removed until April]

I flew up over the trees and flew over the mountains searching for *****.  I saw a large **** and headed towards it.  I circled it a few times and it got smaller every time.  The ***** was perfectly calm and there wasn't a single ****.  I couldn't even summon one.  

I landed on the **** and put my arms through a **** and jumped on the ****** of the ****.  I moved around the ****** for a while, trying to induce a ******.  I even closed my eyes and imagined myself falling down one but that woke me up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Perfect
*Tsunami DILD*
I was on my way into the Math and Computer Science building late at night and realized that I was completely naked.  I wondered how I'd gotten completely across campus without noticing that I didn't have any clothes on.  I thought that I might have sleepwalked the whole things.  Then I thought that I might be dreaming.

I turned back out the doors and tried to fly.  I took off to the sky, relieved and got stuck on a tree.  I fell back down to the ground and landed fairly hard, but slowed myself so that I didn't hurt my dream body.

I looked around.  The landscape was incredibly surreal, the shadows under everything didn't look right at all, and they flickered a little bit.  I saw a bunch of toys, they were action figures, and were dressed in camouflage, each demonstrating a different martial art position, I especially noticed the arm bar one.  Each one had a sack on their back, which would perfectly fit an iPod, I figured thats what they were: iPod cases.

I saw a car, which was inside of a fence and it's light flashed.  The lights were on top, sort of like a cop car, but not nearly as bright.  I flew over to it and looked at it, I tried to walk through the fence, but I couldn't.  On top of the fence was razor wire so I climbed up and over the fence, letting the razors cut through me however they liked: I didn't feel a thing.

I immediately noticed two people in bio suits coming towards me, they were walking and I'm not sure if they saw me or not.  I flew out of the fenced area and stayed close to the ground, flying not a meter off of it.  I clipped one of their legs and kept flying towards the creek by the edge of the campus.

I landed on it and floated for a while, I moved along the surface, trying to summon a tsunami behind me. It didn't work, but I got a few waves, each got bigger. The creek suddenly became a ocean and I was now riding much larger waves, still only a few feet high, but I got to ride a few. Then I flew out a bit further and got on top of a huge wave, maybe ten feet high, it was as big as I could make it  I rode it all the way to shore and let it crash, it was fun. I tried to get back out, but waves kept coming and not letting me.

I flew up, over the waves and noticed that there were splashes where fish were jumping off in the distance. I woke up, but stayed still and tried to focus on what was before me. It was now a bedspread, it was white and had a lace sort of pattern. I decided that I wasn't going to get back into it so I woke up.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Closet DILD*
I found myself in my room and immediately knew that I was dreaming.  There were some characters around from Scrubs so I asked them what was in my closet.  The janitor said that it wasn't any of my business.  JD was sitting on the floor drinking out of a toilet, and since no one would answer me I decided to look for myself.  I opened the closet and fell into it.  There were my clothes all over the hangers and I mirror in the back.  I looked at the mirror and noticed that I was wearing a blue striped shirt.

I watched my reflection and saw that it did do everything that I did perfectly.  I don't recall ever actually seeing my face, but I think it was more chiseled than it really is.  I crawled out, by body wasn't behaving very well.  I pulled all of the clothes with me and I wondered if I might actually be performing these things in real life and it would be cool to see all my clothes thrown all over the place when I woke up. 

I also noticed that under my bed there was just my dresser, nothing special

----------


## ninja9578

Lucid Dream #75!  :boogie: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity:  Varied
*Beckers*I was laying in bed and noticed Andrew's army crap all over my floor.  I thought that that shouldn't be there, but what really made me lucid was that there was a dresser next to my bed that shouldn't have been there.  I walked to the window, but bounced off of it.  I opened it and backed up.

I ran and leap through the screen and flew up into the sky.  I wasn't flying very well because my lucidity was really low.  I saw Becky go to her window, she had heard me break through my screen.  I tried to get to her and tore open her screen.  Andrew was there too, I forget what we were talking about.

I had a false awakening and stood up and thought about writing down my dream.  Then I noticed that my room didn't look just right and that the dresser was still there.  I flipped on the light and it didn't work.  Now I was fully lucid so I went out into my apartment and up the stairs.

I ran into Becky's room and tackled her.  She was on the phone so I let her finish before pulling off her pants.   :Oops:   Things started to fade, I remember touching her and that she was cleanly shaven  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Loosing my Teeth and Kristen*I was in a huge bathroom and I was cleaning something.  It was Becky's bathroom and she wanted to use it, she threw a large rug in for me to put down as I finished cleaning whatever it was that I was cleaning.

I also remember cleaning out my ears and finding that they were infected.  I was then playing with my teeth and the tops of the front ones came off all together  ::shock::   I thought maybe it was just something that I had eaten caked on so I went to the mirror and saw that a lot of my teeth were grey and falling out.

I figured that it was probably a dream, but I gathered up my teeth anyway and planned to go to the hospital.  I came out of the closet and looked around for comformation that I was dreaming, because a hand reality check had failed in the bathroom.

I tried to fly, but fell back on the carpet. I looked around and noticed things wrong with the apartment.  I tried to fly through the door, but bounced off of it and the guys from across the street made fun of me for running into it.  I laughed along and pulled something over my face. 

I ran to the side of the building and flew up a few feet.  I turned around near where the ducks are in Bard and flew feet first for once so that I could relax.  I flew slowly and noticed all of the shadows, I thought about going to see Sam since I was heading in that direction, but flew up a set of stairs and into a party instead.

At the party I noticed a short girl and she turned into Kristen so I kissed her.  She pulled away at first, but then we made out, but somehow I saw the whole thing too.   ::?:   I then pulled her into another room, she didn't want to do it in front of all those people, and I told her it was fine.

We started to have sex, but I really didn't feel anything until right at the end.  Then I told her to go down on me while I came and she kept licking even after.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Flying around my Dad's house*I don't remember what made me lucid, but I remember jumping out of a window and gliding onto the front lawn.  I checked out the trees and the shadows that were cast by them.  It was very surreal.  It was night, but I don't recall seeing a moon or any source of light other than the house.

I went back into the air and flew over the house, checking out the surreal roof, which looked like something out of Escher.  I stopped myself and turned around and looked back at the house, floating about twelve feet in the air.

My light and my father's light were the only ones that were on.  I moved forwards, slowly at first but then really quickly and shattered the railing of the balcony as I went through it and went into my father's room where he and my step mother were.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Good
*Underwater*I was in some sort of movie rental place (it wasn't Blockbuster) and I was looking at all sorts of scary movies.  There was one with a weird skeleton of an aquatic dinosaur and one with a big shark (not Jaws.)  Suddenly that dinosuar skeleton was swimming at me and I was under water.  I snuck away from it to be ambushed by the shark.  I managed to get myself into a place that they couldn't reach and I had to escape by swimming underneath some jelly sort of stuff that was slowly sinking and would soon close me in.

I came out the other side and was in my yard, but still underwater and I noticed a birdfeeder on a large stand, probably twenty feet high.  I decided to get to it, knowing that because I was either underwater or dreaming.  I became lucid at the point and flew up to it and checked it out.  As I rounded it I realized that I was underwater _and_ lucid and my lucidity and control jumped, but so did the scene.

Everything was now covered in snow and ice.  I looked around and in the middle of my yard was the Eiffel tower, covered in ice so I flew by it to check it out.  Then I headed towards the back of my yard and saw a polar bear slowly walking towards where I was flying.  I flew right over it and it tried to bat at me.  I was using my hands to steer so I guess my control wasn't as good as it should have bene, but I was able to stay up.  I looked around and noticed a building far away and headed off in that direction, but I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Concert*
I was lucid at a concert and crowd surfing.  I decided to fly up onto the stage, I ran around, trying to get off of the ground, but was unable to do it.  I saw Matt Nonnemacher and asked him why I couldn't fly, he said that he didn't know.  I remembered the basic task and took a bite out of Matt's arm, he didn't seem to mind.  His flesh tastes sort of sweet, like grape juice.  I then remembered that I had wanted to eat myself so I bit off one of my fingers and everything started to fade to black and I think I went into deep sleep.

Clarity: Very Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Lucid Fragment*All I remember is getting lucid and then immediately loosing it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity:  Good
*Eating More Stuff*I was at a high school cross country practice and we were at the bottom of the death valley hill and doing runs up it.  We started off and me, Kyle Layton, and Kyle Ritcher all took off to set the pace, of course they dropped off after a hundred yards, but then my form really started to fall apart and everyone passed me, even some girls that were walking.

I got to the top and coach Baldwin asked me what I was doing there.  I just said that I was training as long as it was alright with him.  He said it was and I started down the hill and noticed that I could hover.  I picked my feet up and just stayed in the air.  I thought that it was really strange and that I must be dreaming, but I wasn't sure because I had memories of several minutes before and it was broad daylight.

I came to the conclusion that I was dreaming and started to fly away, but remembered that I had just run up a hill and that gliding would be more fun this time.  I took off and glided down the hill.  I turned left into oncoming traffic, but the cars avoided me.

I remembered the basic task and that my first time was kind of lame because technically human flesh is eatable.  I took a bite out of a metal bar, and I went right through it.  I then saw a bunch of bikes.  I picked one up and tried to get the wheel into my mouth, of course it was way to big. 

I stretched my mouth and crushed the wheel until it fit.  I pushed t he whole thing down my throat as a whole, the pedals were a pain because they kept rotating in such a way that I couldn't swallow them.  I had to lay on my back to get my neck in the right position, but I got the whole bike down in one gulp.  It tasted like metal.  I thought that when I finished the bike there would be a beanstalk waiting for me, but I woke up instead.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Around the house*I was in a recurring oral sex dream and knew that I was dreaming.  I was in a bed, not mine and knew that I had to be dreaming, but was at my grandmother's house, so that's who's bed it was.  I tried to look around and find something to confirm that I was dreaming, but everything looked fine.

I jumped up in the air and fell on the ground, then tried again with the same results.  I thought about going out the window, but was scared to  :tongue2:   I looked on the desk, there was a microscope there so I looked through it.  There was a sort of a black and white checker pattern.  I moved it around and the pattern didn't move.

I noticed braille on the top of something, it looked like a 5, 3, 1 from dice.  I ran out the bedroom door and jumped down the stairs, knowing that I was now in my father's house so I jumped down the stairs and took flight right before I hit ground and went through the bottom window on the door.

I flew around the house, but stalled, I had been using my arms for flight instead of my mind.  I turned around and headed towards a neighbour that we don't have.  I ran into a power line and got stuck and I crashed to the ground.

I walked to my neighbour's house, thinking about doing next month's advanced task, but decided that it wasn't fair.  I noticed my neighbour was motionless in a position that he had been doing work and his wife walked out of their door.  She was above me on the deck so I went up to her.  I tried to think of something else to do.

I grabbed her head and snapped her neck and she fell motionless on the ground.  I then tried to walk inside but had a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Carly Divine*I was on the deck of our old house and my mother was yelling if I had any special type of coats.  I told her that my sweatshirts were in the car and she went to go rummage through them.  My brother told her not to go through his stuff and I told her the same.

I then noticed Carly Divine and some older man (her father) go into our basement.  I guess that they were looking for us.  I went into the basement through the house and called out her name.

I found her and her father pulling some large object away from the wall.  I asked if they wanted help and noticed that this wasn't Carly, it didn't even look like her.  I told the girl that she was beautiful, nervous about her father being there, but not really sure that she was real.

I remembered having just gone to sleep so I grabbed the girl around the waist and felt her breast and butt.  She didn't mind.  I guess I had been shirtless the whole time so I had her lick down my stomach and give me a blowjob.

While I had her give me head I tried to think of something else to do.  Then I remembered the basic task for next month: have a conversation with a dream character so the girl turned into Andrew and he started telling me about work, still somehow giving me head.

I figured that that was enough to complete the task and I turned her back into the girl.

I don't know where that task came from, that's not the one for next month.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Swimming with Molly*I jumped into a pool with Molly.  She swam around and I stayed under the water with her playing.  I noticed that I had been holding my breath for a long time and didn't feel like taking a breath yet.  That made me lucid.  I was only lucid long enough to swim around for a few seconds before I woke up.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Triathlon Lucid*
I was running and had some weird cloak on.  I ran past Sam who was going in the opposite direction wearing the same thing.  I wrapped it around me and ran faster and took a shortcut.  It was a legal shortcut, but I was the only one who took it.

I finished the run and immediately jumped into the pool, which the announcers had said was cold, which was why the leaders were not in it yet.  I didn't feel it and took off as two women passed me.  It seemed as if I was swimming along the top of a room because there were ceiling fans just above me.

The pool itself had a ugly yellow tile and was incredible deep, maybe forty of fifty feet.  I flip turned and swam back the other way.  This lap went really fast and so did the next one, but Amy grabbed my hand and started to wrestle it.  (Amy's the little dog).

Amy turned into the cats and I dropped a piece of bread for them to play with.  I realized that I was now at the bottom of the pool and wondered how I got so deep so fast.  I realized that I didn't know how I had gotten there and knew that I was dreaming and took a break under the water.  I swam to the surface, but decided that the surroundings should turn into a motel room.

I looked around for a TV and thought I saw one, but it turned out to be a clock.  The clock was big and black and the numbers were green.  The number 01:00 was on it.  I found a television in the next room.  It was on and there was a knob on the right side of the image halfway dow, along with two knobs on the set itself.  

I turned the one on the image and it flickered and changed to a brown image of what appeared to be an elephant.  I adjusted the knob until I could see that there was an elephant standing in front of a door.  I wondered if it was the door to the apartment that I was in, but I woke up before I could check.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Going to Mars*I was chatting with psychology student and I was interested in his avatar.  I asked him if it was captain jack (the british flag) or old glory (the american flag).  I was dark blue and the stripes kept changing.  It was darker than either of our flags, it looked like of like Marlie's signature, then would switch to the american flag, except the blue would be in the wrong place.

I then had a false awakening and looked around the room.  There was a table near the bed that shouldn't have been there.  I walked in the darkness and through the wall to find myself in the kitchen, which didn't look at all like our kitchen.  I opened the door to the refrigerator and the light didn't come on and I couldn't see a damn thing so I jumped out the window and fly up towards the sky.

I let myself fall, I knew that I wanted to go to Mar, but I couldn't find it.  Somehow I ended up in the kitchen again and jumped out the window again and took off into the sky.

This time I was able to find Mars.  I saw it off in the distance, it was surrounded by a ton of moons, which confused me because I knew that Mars only had two.

I flew towards it and orbited it.  It was beautiful, I could see all of the canyons and mountains and there were two large ice caps at the poles.  I then had another false awakening.  I went to write down my dream, but I couldn't find any light to see.  I found light switches, but they only seemed to work in pairs so it took a while for me to figure out how to get them on.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Varied
*Kayaking Lucid*I was swimming around, either following or being followed by a helicopter.  I think it was following me, but it was a mini-helicopter and I could shoot it down with a hose. 

I was now above the water and in a kayak.  I needed to know why I was being chased by the mini-helicopter, but I wasn't sure about kidnapping the pilot.  I circled a post and thought about it.  I entered a very low level of lucidity as the kayak floated above the water, not on it.  I was a few feet in the air and flew around in my kayak.

I had a kind of a Wonder Years narration for the dream, it was my voice in my head.  It went something like this:

_"I had never kidnapped anyone before.  Sure, I had smuggled things for people, drugs and such.  I had even smuggled people, but I had never had to do the kidnapping before.  Could I even do it?

I thought about it as the ripples reflected the sunlight, the way that they danced over the water made me appreciate the beauty of the moment and the lake, but my mind was dark and dirty like the silt at the bottom that I could see in the refracting waves."_

I noticed a small waterfall that I had never seen before and thought that I should explore it later.  It was only a few feet tall, but was beautiful and I wondered where the water came from, there was no stream up there.

I then woke up.  I liked the waterfall and now that I was fully awake I wanted to check it out, and go down a big one.  It's one of my things on the to-do list.  

I reentered the dream and there was now a massive waterfall in front of my kayak.  It was the width of the Niagara Falls, but several thousand feet high.

From the water it looked almost exactly like this:


I went over the edge and felt like I was falling.  "Oh my god!" I yelled out-loud as I realized the size of it.  I well for a good thirty seconds, in the middle I stopped as the water below got fuzzy and my brain re-rendered it.

I landed on my back in the kayak with a huge splash and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Very Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Playing god*First I was in some sort of genocide bath.  They were trying to drown us all, but my girlfriend and I managed to survive long enough to get another breath off air, then we played dead.

I then turned into some sort of god and was looking at the dead people as if they were pieces of paper.  Me and the girl were both of interest to me, because I was pretty sure that they had cheated me.

I picked up their pieces of paper and floated them in the air on an invisible plane.  I picked up someone else too.  One at a time I touched them and they fell back down to the ground.  Somewhere in there I got lucid and suddenly lost the ability to levitate the paper.

I remembered that I had wanted to try telekinesis in my dreams so I focuses on a knob of some sort.  With my hands I was able to make it rotate, but not levitate.  I then began to question if I was dreaming.  Everything looked so real.

There were a few dollar bills on the table, which looked perfectly real, I also noticed a dictionary.  I figured that I should look up a word and see what my dream defined it as.  But I woke up before I could open it.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay! After almost a month, I finally had another lucid dream  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep:  Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Lots of Flying*
I had been swimming and going through a lobby and thought that it would be cool to act like I was swimming there.  I realized that I floated in the air pretty easily, so I went outside and realized that I had no idea who I had gotten to where I was.  I immediately jumped up and grabbed onto a clock that said 6:30 and pulled myself up on it.  I then kicked off of the wall and turned around.

I was gliding over my grandfather's old backyard and I went down that long hill and noticed a cat down below.  I saw a large cave in a rock so I swooped down to it and slam into the rock  :Oops:   I reached under and it didn't seem like much of a cave so I took off into the air again.  I told myself that when I woke up I would DEILD back into it because I felt that if I might.

I found myself at a large lake.  There was a sandy ground there and I floated above it.  The water had nearly all dried up and some dead reeds were all over the place.  I tried to get them to grow again.

CC Williams was at the lake and I floated over it asking her why everything was dead.  I was flying fast and she was balancing on some sort of log in the water.  We ended up in a house and I kicked the wall to get back out and made a mess of it.  I apologized to the people who owned the house and went to find something to clean it up with.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Flying over Sienna*I was flying and instantly knew that I was dreaming.  I was up really high so I pulled out my phone and got a map of Sienna College.  I saw the satellite view and suddenly my balance in the air was shaken as I realized how high I was.

I lowered myself down into a parking lot and picked up a car.  I carried it for a moment before dropping it near another car.  I just wanted to destroy them, but I missed the other car completely.  I turned around and flew as fast as I could into the car that I had dropped, which caused it to explode.  I had a false awakening and talked to Tao about flying in dreams.  I woke up at 5:56.

Clarity: Good
Sleep:  Good
Lucidity: Good
*Michelle*I was walking with her to her class and I decided to be bold and grabbed her hand.  She didn't really hold it back, but didn't pull it away either, which confused me.  I rubbed her hand with one of my fingers and she rubbed back so I interlaced my fingers with hers  ::content::   We got to her class and I had to go teach mine so I said goodbye to her.

She looked like she wanted me to kiss her, but I wussed out  :tongue2:   I spent a few seconds cursing myself before I realized that I was dreaming.  I was upset because I kind of liked Michelle and I tried to forget that I was dreaming.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Of Trains and Malls*I was in my back yard thinking about the Simpson's Halloween special and how it got really creepy this year compared to pervious years.  It was on and I wanted to watch it, but the ground was wet.  I started to watch commercials and it was of some athlete and he was flying in a helicopter.

I was then on a train, there was a bar in front of me.  I grabbed a hold of it and swung all the way around the train.  I went under it and then out the back and then onto the top again.  I then realized that it was a dream and started jumping around on the speeding train in doing death defying leaps through holes in the orange bridge.

I see another train in front of us, the road is now littered with them.  The one train is going much faster than us, but I wanted to screw with it so I lifted off of the train that I was on and sped towards the faster train.  I was flying so fast that I nearly lost lucidity for a moment, but regained it.

I flew up besides the train and then rammed it from the side.  The middle car fell over and the rest of the train followed.  I saw an enormous dump truck up ahead so I sped up again and slammed into it, tumbling it many time.

I picked up an oil tanker and tore it apart with my hands as if it was tin foil.  I was having fun, but something made me go inside.  I realized that I was in a mall so I went into the main area to see what stores were there.  I noticed that the place was huge and full of fluffy things.  I was on one of the top floors so I flew down a few stories into a Victoria Secret.

I realized that I couldn't bring the mannequins to life and all of the models that were there were men.  They were wearing black and pink lingerie, most were not a pretty site.  I thought a few looked like Trevor and were kind of cute, but I wanted a girl.

I had Aaron from my class following me around now and yapping.  I gave him a swift chop to the throat and then flew over a bunch of shelves to where a tall black woman was screaming.  She was uneducated and sounded like ghetto trash, she even spoke with her hands.

She had four friends around who were just staying out of her way and telling everyone else to stay away from her because she was mean.  I walked right up to her, even though I overheard her friends tell me not to.  She threw a few slaps at me, but I blocked them all and seduced her.

I woke up, but caught it in time.  I didn't move and felt a conscious shift as I reentered the dream state.  I opened my eyes aware that I was probably in a FA, but everything looked normal in my room so I looked for something to write down my dream on.  I then really woke up at 4:45.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Racing*I was running a 5K and I was winning, but struggling.  I let one guy pass me and then drafted off of him.  Another man came up beside me and I stayed with him, letting the other guy lead.  I was struggling, but still keeping pace.  I knew that struggling at running was a dream sign so I tried to fly, but failed.  I them did a memory test.  I couldn't remember how I had gotten to the race to I flew up and over a lake.  I had a FA and looked for my DJ on DV, but it was burried under others.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Underwater*I had a banana or a roll of tape that had some sort of code or chemical that I needed to do research on some horrible disease.  I knew that Yue wanted it to so I tore a little piece off for me to study and gave the rest to him.  I wrote down my findings under water so that he couldn't find them.

I then watched the end of an olympic race and the woman won by so much she stopped before the line and let the world record line catch up to her before finishing.  I was under the water with Michelle and someone else watching.

She had also written things under the water and I grabbed the marker from her and wrote "Do Not Erase" on the wall.  I then realized that I had gone a long time without breathing.  I walked into the middle of the pool and did a backflip, but overturned and fell on my ass.  I walked towards the girls who were clapping and tried again.  I closed my eyes unfortunately and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Jumping*I was in my old backyard and there were people looking for me.  I had a good hiding spot, but they were coming closer so I moved swiftly to another one.  I think they might have seen me, I was on all fours and climbing around like a lizard.  I then teleported to the stream in the back.

The people who were chasing me were other jumpers and they wanted me for some sort of experiment.  I ended up in the very back and other jumpers found me and said that they would help me so we teleported around for a while until we got into some sort of building.

There were now regular people there looking for us because they didn't like that we had this power.  I teleported to the top floor and somehow we got trapped.  I told my new friends to send the ninjas in to flush out the other people.

I travelled down a flight of stairs where I thought that my ninjas had gotten rid of the people, but there were six of them there.  I smiled and teleported to another floor where there was a girl laying in bed.  She was one of them, but another jumper had implanted her with a chip that gave her teleportation abilities too.

I didn't want her to bring her friends around to get me so I opened the window and was about to go through it when it started to close shut.  I looked back at the girl and told her that it was a nice try, but who did she think would win a superpower battle, me or her.  I climbed out the window and teleported outside the one on the bottom floor.

I tried to jump through a screen to get outside, but I bounced off of it.  I was slowly becoming lucid.  I told myself that I could teleport through it so I did, but got stuck halfway through.  I pulled myself the rest of the way, destroying the screen and tackled Anabel.  I wrapped my legs around her, but she refused to do anything sexual.  I tried to conjure up someone else, but I couldn't.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Places*This was very early in my sleep cycle, probably my first REM cycle and the clarity was horrible.  I became lucid somehow and I decided to go to various places.  I said the name of the place that I wanted to go; I remember the Egypt was one of them.  I saw the pyramids, but then it turned into an oil painting kind of thing.  I also saw Babylon, but the same thing happened.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Underground Secrets*
The first part of the dream I don't remember too well, but I was exploring an underground facility with some friends who were helping me.  It was a secret government facility, and everyone there was brainwashed, we were trying to figure out why.

The last thing that I remembered before going lucid was being in a room that was showing some sort of movie.  I noticed a lot of heavy things so I told everyone to stay near the top so that things didn't fall on us, so well all pulled a cord to drag us to the top of the room.

A guy told us that the viewing area was in the back so we slowly backed up, he kept wanting us against the wall.  I went against the wall and then pulled the cord as hard as I could to open the blinds.

Everything stopped and a guy came down and started talking to me.  He started to threaten me.

"I got cub scouts that could hit you here," he pointed to my temple with two fingers.  "I got security guards who can hit you here." he showed me his fist and put it to my jaw.  I laughed at his threats, knowing that his security guards wouldn't be able to take me.

"I got pistol rounds, bulletproof rounds, and rounds for my jaguar's machine gun."

"Can I drive your jaguar?"  I blurted out, slowly becoming lucid upon realized that I had a dream before where I couldn't spell jaguar.  

"No," he said and told me that I could ask him a question on the count of three.  So he counted to three and I asked "Why do jaguars keep showing up in my dreams."

He turned into a tiny dog tag and it started to go into a machine, but I grabbed it and read it.

It said that Bush had signed a secret document because he was looking for something deep under the earth.  The document was called 9057

I then looked at the people that I was with, one of them was a girl so I jumped over to her before remembering that I hadn't done the lucid task yet.  I saw a red dodgeball.  Somehow I would suck the colour out of it, through this girl.  So I started to suck on the girl's mouth and watched the ball turn grey.  I noticed as I breathed back out the red went back so I sucked harder and didn't stop until it was completed grey.  The colour didn't have any taste.

I then started doing things to the girl.  She turned into a guy and he started to ramble on about he liked the way that they had sex in prison.  He was very tight and Jason Biggs for some reason showed up and wanted to join us, but I told him to go away.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Split and Walk on Water*

I don't remember anything before being lucid but I was in the back yard of my old house with Chris Farley and we had flown there.  There were maple leaves falling from the trees and I asked him if he wanted one.  He said that he did, but they were probably too high. 

I told him that there is no such thing as too high in a dream and floated up and grabbed some leaves.  We ate them for some reason.  Then I walked into the evergreens and decided that I would split myself in half.  This was much harder than I though.  I split my vision easily like a co-op video game, but my body was difficult.

I tried first moving one body, then the other, but even though my vision was split, my body was still one.  Finally I split up and walked off in opposite directions.  I could only manage to do this for a few seconds, but managed to get about thirty feet apart from myself.

I told Chris what I had done as my vision came back to my one self and I decided to go after my other self and see if I was still there.  I flew around the shed, which was in the middle of being redone, but I wanted there.

Chris kept wondering what my name was, he thought it was Phil or Bill.  I told him that I was Bill, and that Phil was a groundhog.  (Weird, my name isn't Bill  ::?: )  I flew through some weird structures of wood, kind of like bunk beds without beds.

I remembered that I also wanted to walk on water and thought about heading back to the stream, but noticed that the ground was soaked.  I tried to walk on it, but kept sinking.  I then flew up onto one of the wooden structures over deep water.  I then jumped down and ran across the surface of the water.  It was fun, but when I slowed down I sank again.  I ran through the water until I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Wrong Title*I was laying in my bed (I think in my old house) and I noticed that my book "Of Mice and Men" was written as "Uf Mice and Men," which I was surprised at.  I had hoped that it wasn't too late to get it fixed because I didn't want it published like that.  I went into Photoshop, but couldn't find the cover art.

I then found another copy of the book and it was spelled correctly, but then the text changed.  I looked away and it changed again.  That was an obvious dream sign.  Now the title was a bunch of lines that made I kept looking back and forth, trying to get it to change again, but I couldn't.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*100th Lucid Dream*I was watching kids play some sort of game, but one kid was able to change his size.  He made himself huge and punched out an object that was thrown to him by another kid, who was able to fly.  Looked like Stan from South Park.

the kid then went back to normal size, but realized that he was in the arctic, so he grew huge again so that he could back to where he belonged in a few steps.

I then became lucid and wanted to review what had happened and I used my phone like a remote control.  I saw the kid small in a huge cone and realized that he could grow big and walk to where he used to be.

I watched him grow fairly large, and then climb out of the cone.  The kid was me and I was muscular as hell.  The size of the cone was like bookshelves and there were even books on some of them.  

On time he knocked the books over and I said wow, my memory didn't remember that, but my dream memory did.  I then joined bodies with the kid who was me and looked down.

There was a stairway down past all of the books and I decided to check it out so I flew down into a dungy basement.  There was a fireplace and I thought about grabbing the fire, but I looked around instead.  Then I woke up.  That was my 100th lucid dream 
 ::breakitdown:: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*NASA's Swimming Pool*I was a mythbuster and we were at NASA's training facility and we were on some sort of flotation device above a net and some other objects underneath the water.  I fell out of the floatation device to check it out, the net was sturdy, but the NASA guys told me to come back up, our time was up.  I think I was training to go into space.

I then went into their cool down pool for some laps.  We were supposed to be doing them at a comfortable pace, but I raced each of them.  I picked the butterfly stroke because I know that I'm fastest at it.  I skimmed along the top of the water like I normally do in dreams.  I immediately recognized it as a dream sign, but decided to go with the dream rather than manipulate it.  I didn't even control what I did.

We rotated lanes constantly and raced some of the other potential astronauts.  The trainer looked at me after I beat him and said "You're good"  I thanked him and moved down a few more lanes, next to a pretty brunette.

I raced her and won, then a blonde came into the pool.  The lanes were full so she ended up in my lane and I had to follow her, but before we swam another lap the brunette was told it was her time in the simulator.

The blonde, who was Sarah Jessica Parker, said "thank god," not wanting to race her.  I guess she hadn't seen me swim yet.  I moved over to the lane next to her and we raced.

I decided to use some control for this one and I could have finished the race by flying over the water, but I decided to still swim.  I finished one length of the pool in three strokes, I think my body was coming completely out of the water like a dolphin.

I went back the other way in another three strokes.  I was so fast that I was coming down as I touched the end of the pool.  She was done with me and I kissed her, but didn't force her to kiss me back.  She kind of did nothing for a moment and I pulled her hand down and put it into my pants.  Then I woke up, but remembered to DEILD this time.  I felt the shift and then saw an advertisement for a Russian, which I knew wasn't real, but I decided to watch it until the dream stabilized.  I felt that it did and I opened my eyes to a room that I thought looked familiar.  I lost my lucidity as I thought that I was in my uncle's guest room with my brother.

----------


## ninja9578

Did my new technique for the study last night.  Had a lucid dream, don't remember if it was during the technique or not, I don't think so.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Tripping on the Moon*I'm pretty sure that I knew this whole thing wasn't real.  I was on the Moon and hallucinating that I was seeing the 1969 moon landing, but it was very comical.  As Neil Armstrong descended and started to make his famous "one small step" statement, he tripped and fell onto the moon's surface.  I cracked up.

They are throwing a ball around on the moon and I decide to go intercept it.I then seem to lose lucidity, but I knew the older stuff wasn't real.  I was going to write it down, but figured that I could just ask NASA for a tape of it.

Lebron James was in the basement and freaking out because there was a scorpion.  I kicked it and it fell apart, but it's legs and midsection continued to move, which was kind of freaky.

Clarity: Very Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Kissing Tao*All I remember is going lucid with Tao and deciding to make out with her.  Because I closed my eyes, I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Science of Sleep Music WBTB*I was thinking about the tones that I was using for the M4A in the technique that I'm creating and I noticed that it kind of sounded like the music from dream scene in the Science of Sleep.  I wanted to hone it in and make it into that exactly so I scanned through the movie to a dream scene.

I saw Stephanie, watching her body as she realized that she was still asleep.  This made me realize that I am also asleep.  I look at Stephanie, who has turned into a cute asian girl, I think Cella Monet Sum from College.  I complimented how cute she was and watched herself through the window with her.

In the other room there was a blonde girl sleeping on a couch while there was s strange light pattern on the wall, similar to light refractions on the bottom of a pool, but they didn't move.  Nothing in the room did.

I asked where my roommate was (meaning Becky) and she didn't know.  I looked around the room and picked up a calculator.  When I opened it up there were randomness on the screen.  I typed in 5x5 and got the answer 24.8.  I said it was close and tried 9x9.  I got 81, but it said that they were both even numbers  ::?: 

I noticed the dream getting weak so I put the calculator away, thinking that it was causing my brain to think too hard.  I then went across the room and looked at some sticky notes on the wall.  I could make out letters, but they were all scrambled, not one real word among them.

Racheal then came over to me and gave me a hug.  I closed my eyes for a second before opening them again for fear that I would lose the dream.  Lauren also hugged me from behind and grabbed my hands.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Fighting a Tree*I'm in a race with my friends down a hill.  I'm in second place, but not pushing it at all.  I decide to push it and catch the person in front of me and Joe and everyone else decides to cheat and cut off the corner by the house on the big downhill on the way to the vet / golf course.

I turn the corner and push towards them, but I realize that I'm having a hard time running.  I tell Dan that I think that I might be dreaming.  I try jumping and land normally.  I try it again, hit some shrubs and jump off of them really high.  I show all my friends up and fly down the hill, just an inch off of the ground in a standing position.  I jump up high and start flying towards the sky, hellbent on visiting another planet for the task of the year.  

I reach the top of a tree and it swats me down. ::shock::   I hit the ground hard and come up and start beating up the tree.  My punches only leave little dents in it.  I try to climb it,  but the branches are so thick that I can't find a way.

I give up, do a backflip off of the tree, and run down the hill and leap into the air again.  I'm now near the shed by the house I grew up in.  I cover the trees with my hands so that I can't see them, they seem to be a mental block for me.  I close  my eyes and imagine that I'm already in space.

I have a false awakening where I'm in a plane, above the clouds in a transatlantic flight.  I hear the captain tell us that to our left we can see my hometown and I complain that the flight is taking too long.  We then also pass Albany somehow.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Trains and Planes WILD*I saw a number of military vehicles coming towards me and a train.  I flew around some trees to try and see what was going on.  Then I decided to attack the convoy.  I jumped off of a plastic chair, which I willed to stay put and flew quickly into the train. 

I remember getting a cramp in my leg and having to adjust how I was flying because of it.  I think I pushed over the train and then headed towards the sky.  I saw a plane and grabbed onto it.  I don't remember much after that.

----------


## ninja9578

During my Rhythm WILD I had a very brief DEILD

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Objects*I saw mostly hypnogogic hallucinations of various objects, but soon I felt the conscious shift and entered a dream.  I was outside somewhere, but my vision quickly blurred and I either woke up or had a FA.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Sex Lucid Dream*I was on main street and driving fairly quickly.  I neared the end of the street and pressed the brakes, but they didn't do anything.  I slammed them in all the way and still got nothing.  I panicked, pulled on the emergency brake and put the transmission in reverse.  I managed to slow down enough to make the turn, then I realized that I was probably dreaming as everything turned into a rap music video.  I reached out of the car and grabbed Alicia Keys and picked her up.  I kept my focus on everything around me too as I had sex with her.

I thought about ditching her and flying down the river, but she slapped me.  I finished just as I had a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Winder Wonderland*I'm not sure what I was dreaming about before, but I had a false awakening in my old house.  I was fairly sure that it was a dream and looked around the room for confirmation.  I remember a box of multigrain cheerios there and then I jumped a few times and notices that I was jumping higher than I should have been.

I looked out the window, it was snowy out.  I pushed my head through the window, but got stuck.  I pulled myself back in the room and rammed through the window and flew over the roof to the dining room.

I flew down to the street and looked up, the sky was full of stars and it was beautiful.  I actually felt cold though.  I flew up threw the trees and knocked down some icicles.  I then decided to prank my neighbours.  I flew up to their house (missed once) and knocked on their house.

I saw Cleveland and Loretta talking about something on their rooftop and Cleveland fell down.  I guess somehow he was going down on Loretta and text showed up in the air that Loretta loved the taste of semen  ::?: 

The snow could have come from either talking to Snowy Egypt last night or talking to lagunagirl about snow runs in XC.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Poor
*YMCA*I was in front of the YMCA and thought what I might do if I was dreaming.  It dawned on me that I was dreaming and tried to jump up, but came down normally.  I went into the Y, still not sure that I was actually dreaming.  I saw Ayden in there and he went up stairs to a class.  I also remember seeing Sara Wentz, but just for a moment.

I signed in and went downstairs, looking for clues to verify that I was dreaming.  I realized that I still had the pen in my hand and knew that I had left it upstairs.  I went downstairs and met someone that I guess my father knew.  She started talking to me and we had a long conversation.  I lost lucidity entirely somewhere in the conversation.  I woke up pissed off that I struggled with lucidity so much.

The dream at the YMCA probably came from doing 3D modeling of weights last night.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Broken Down Car*My car had broken down the road besides the Carousel but there was another car there.  I wondered how I would tow my other car back with it.  Then I noticed three women and a dog.  The dog's name was Betsy.  For some reason that made me lucid.  I asked the woman to repeat the dog's name, then I asked if we had ever met.  She said that she didn't think so and introduced herself as Gevati from Nintendo.  I told her that I was looking for a job in her field.  Then I grabbed her and we made out for a while.  Then I had a false awakening that put me back at the YMCA.  I saw Tyra Banks coming up the stairs.  That made me lucid again for just a moment.  I then lost my lucidity again and wrote down the previous dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*lagunagirl DEILD*I had just woken up from a dream involving lagunagirl, but she wasn't entirely her.  In this dream she was older than me, she looked about 25.  I focused on her to reenter the dream but very little formed other than her.  We made out for a while I think.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Trying to do Telekinesis DEILD*All I remember about the dream before was that I was in the high school and Molly wanted to come in.  I brought her around and then I woke up.  For some reason I got really horny and told myself that when I went back to sleep I would have a sex dream.  I ended up humping someone, but I don't know who it was.  I ended up having four or five orgasms in a row, it lasted over a minute, probably close to two.  I was on the back porch and I had produced so much semen that it dripped off of the porch into a rose garden where Amy was sleeping. 

Amy woke up and rolled over, wanting me to pet her belly.  I stood up and flew down the stairs and to where the shed should be, but it wasn't there.  I noticed that Amy was here too, which was a shock.

There was a smoky area, where the big bush had burned down and I saw a tennis ball sitting there.  I put my hand out and tried to get it to levitate.  I tried for a minute or two with one hand and then both, but I couldn't get it to do anything.

I saw a car come down The Daily's driveway.  Two people got out of the car.  One of them was Napoleon Dynamite, the other was Exobyte (although I didn't recognize him at the time.)  I flew over to them, kicked off of the car and tried to choke Napoleon.  I then landed on the side of his house and started to punch holes in it.

I managed to tear down a lot of the wall and entered the room.  He was on the computer and I decided to leave.  I made a running jump into the window.   My hands went through it, but my head didn't.  I tried to pull the glass apart so that I could go through as Napoleon heckled me.  I took another run and flew threw it this time.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*CTY rain*I was walking the kids back to their dorms and Michelle and I were flirting.  We had to sit in the lobby for a little bit and I offered Michelle a seat next to me and we flirted some more, bother verbally and physically. 

Trevor came in and said that it was alright to go so I left.  I started to go up some chair stairs back to my place and then realized that I was dreaming.  I jumped off and went looking for Michelle.  I saw her pink sweatshirt down an ally, but accidentally flew into the wall on the far side.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*YMCA DILD*I was in Blender somehow and modeling a weight room.  I realized that I could put a tiny amount of weights on, but amp up the weight modifier.  I put two fives on and set it to 135.  I started to bench press it then went lucid.  I knew that the Blender thing wasn't real so it naturally went to a lucid dream.  I decided to make the bar catcher too high so that I would have to stretch my arms to get it up.

Blender Scene

I did and it was cool, I also had to pull something else out of my face.

I noticed an older man on the other side of the YMCA and recognized him as an actor.  He was the older man from the mist who ran into the store yelling "There's something in the mist."  I don't know his name or I'd post a picture.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Crocs DILD*I was at some sort of resort and the dogs were loose, but there were crocodiles in the water.  I kept the dogs away from the edge, but Amy wandered over there so I put them in their crates.

I then went swimming with the crocs, there was one monster one that all of the other ones stayed away from so I stayed around it, just out of it's view.  I knew that crocs had terrible vision so I stayed in murky water.

I eventually found myself controlling the crocs and all animals, especially a horse and a bunch of boars.  I realized that it was a dream as a woman off in the distance guided me a long a dirt road with all of the animals following me. 

I decided to see if the animals could fly so I took off.  I went fast, but the animals couldn't follow me.  I ended up going around and coming back to the lake and flying over it.  I tried some new twists and turns and got al discombobulated and eventually found myself high over some small trees, but still below others.

I flew straight up, I could feel the Gs, but couldn't get above the trees.  I ended up on top of a building way above everything else and fell off of it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Joe's Kwik Stop MILD*I was driving to Carousel to work as a lifeguard when I realized that there was snow on the ground.  I remembered that Tom hadn't called me off, but there was no one there so I figured that I would go next door and get a soda and then come back.  

I had to turn around in a slippery area full of cars and barely made it.  I ended up pulling my car out somehow and then realized that I was dreaming.

I hurried to Joe's and tried to fly there, but I couldn't.  I was still at a low level of lucidity.  I couldn't go through the door either, I had to break a plastic window. 

I felt my dream destabilize so I hurried into the store, struggling.  I re-stabilized it once inside and noticed that everything was wrong.  There were wooden shelves going at a strange angle to the wall, and the cash register wasn't in the right place.  I realize now that it was very similar to the last time I had been in there in a lucid dream.

I grabbed a gallon of water and chugged it, trying to remember the task of the month.  I remembered the basic one easily, but didn't see a duck around so I grabbed the other gallon of water (just for the hell of it) and chugged that too.  I finally remembered the advanced task and flew outside.

I walked along the road, waiting for a break in the cars before deciding to just fly over them and looked across the way to the church, but then I woke up.  I attempted to go back into it, but failed.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Half Awake DILD*I was with a scientist who had just gotten done skiing on some bad slopes.  I went to a glass table to help him do some work when the door opened and nearly killed me because I was behind it.  It was another scientist who wanted to go skiing.  

The first scientist begged the other one not to go because there were avalanches.  He then begged the guy to carry a phone and call anyone with access to a hospital van.  

I looked out the window as a mountain of ice slowly came towards us.  The sky was beautiful and I thought it was surrealistic, like a dream.  I asked the guys if I was dreaming.  They all went quiet and said that because there were seven of them in there that it should be obvious.

A cloud and a ship came through the window so I flew up to them.  No matter how hard I tried, I just couldn't reach the ship.  I started to hear a strange sound, it was the sound of my dog walking around outside my door.

I lost the ability to fly, I just stayed in one place in the air, but the ship was still there.  I opened my eyes and was shocked to see that the ship was the exact shape, colour, shading, and projectual position as the white shirt that I had hung over  my chair.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Tossing Cars DILD*I was on the streets of Shippensburg and Mike saw me.  He came up and headlocked me to say hi.  I talked to him for a while as some other guy came up to me and asked if I had stolen his red Maya book.  I told him that I had bought mine a year ago and he left, but didn't believe me.

I then looked at the trunk of my car and wondered why I still had some of my crap in it.  I remembered a dream where I had picked up the trunk of my car so I decided to see if I could really do it.  I lifted it and it came easy... too easy.  I immediately realized that I was dreaming and tossed the car as far as I could, which was pretty far.

I tossed a few more parked cars the same way, and even some one handed.  I went out into the middle of the street where cars were coming both ways.  I stopped one and grabbed it and tossed it into another, but there was little damage, they kind of bounced off of each other.  

There was a huge truck coming at me.  It stopped in front of me, I hopped up on a spare tire that was on the front of it and tried to figure out how to throw something taller than me.  I went down on the ground and sacrifice threw it end over end behind me.

I went up to a brick house to throw the house too, but the steel railing broke.  I pulled apart the door and the house and went into the back yard.  There was another street.  There were two guys on bike,s I tried to grab them as they passed, but wasn't quick enough.

There was a huge pickup truck there and I was going to toss that one too, but I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Flying to Space MILD*I had a false awakening and immediately thought that I might be dreaming, I just had a dream feeling.  I got up and looked around, willing it to be my old house for confirmation that I was dreaming, but it was really dark.

I walked around and realized that I was in the sewing room of the old house.  I tried to turn on the lights, but they helped little.  I ran into the window, but bounced off of it.  After another attempt I decided to open the curtains so that I could have the outside dreamscape prebuilt.  The dream destabilized while it was built, but I quickly got control of it again.

I backed up and went through the window this time and flew up to the top of the trees.  I stopped there and looked up.  I decided to swim to the top of the atmosphere like I would swim to the surface when scuba diving.  I got up really really high, but decided to just look around for a while so I let myself hover.

I eventually made it out of the atmosphere, but then teleported to the ground.  I saw a tree and realized that I hadn't practice jumping in a while so I jumped to the top of it and decided to go find some girl.

I went to the neighbours' house and opened the door.  The house was completely deserted, and there was no furniture.  I heard people upstairs so I went up the stairs that were in front of the door.  There was a guy watching TV, who I hoped was the night stalker that I called out, but he just watched.

There was someone else in the dark room and I knew that it was a girl.  I turned on the light and she was a cutie.  I went and had my way with her, but then woke up shortly after  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*CTY MILD*I was in the stands of some big event and my mother and brother were on the other side of the stands and my mother was insulting me.  She said that because I wasn't sitting with her that I was a saint bernard.  I went over and confronted her and yelled at her.

There was a real saint bernard there so I snuggled with him for a while.  I then noticed my brother taking my food away and he said that we were going home.  I was glad, it was exactly what I had wanted.  I went into another hallway for a second for some reason and I came back and everything that I had packed was gone, replaced by people who worked at the college.

I was back at CTY and the session was over and Sienna College was going back to normal.  I stole a soda and headed out the door to catch a bus.  Everyone was running, I saw Amanda Gentzler up ahead so I ran after her.

I was having a hard time running, which made me lucid.  I continued to run though, when I got to her I jumped to her and pulled her up in the air with me.  We flew down a long street for a while before crashing into the wall.  I wasn't having very good control today.

We then went down another road and off a huge cliff.  I told her not to look down as I played with her boobs.  As soon as we went off the cliff we suddenly got forced upwards very quickly.  We reached the our apex and started to fall.  I woke just before hitting the ground, but decided to reenter.  I saw a castle with a really strange texturing job, it looked like something out of super mario.  I tried to approach it, but it was incredible unstable and changed constantly.  I woke up.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Backyard MILD*I "woke up" in my brother's room in our old house and immediately thought that I was dreaming.  I couldn't be sure though.  I looked out the window and there was a beautiful ocean outside and we were several stories up like in a resort.  I ran into the wall trying to go outside, but I crashed into it instead.

I went into my room, looking for confirmation that I was dreaming then I remembered the dream with the cars and that I could use strength as proof.  I picked up my bed, but it felt really heavy.  I put it down and went back into my brother's room.

I was about to give up when I looked out the window again, this time it was grassy.  I jumped through the window and flew about 50 feet over the backyard.  There was a clothes line beneath me and that wooden platform that was going to be a cat house, but ended up being a stand for the grill.  I had forgotten about all of that.

I followed the path and then teleported to the ground.  I remembered that I had tried several times to get to the stream in the back, but always failed.  This time I ran instead of flying, I kept my breathing in check though so that I didn't wake up.

I finally made it, it was much bigger than it was in real life so I jumped up and fly over it.  The little bridge across it was coming up so I decided to go under it in the two feet of clearing that there was.  I landed on the peninsula that held the rose bush.  Then I jumped again and flew into some thorny bushes.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Varied
*Flying through woods MILD*I was on some television show and we were going to show a psychic as a fraud.  We wanted three reading, according to an ad, each one cost $1600 dollars, but the third one was half price.  We asked her about that and she tacked on a $900 surcharge.  

Since it was TV we paid it and she laid out a dozen paper towels, rolled up.  She said that each one held a future and which one the person picked was up to fate.  I excused myself to go to the bathroom and wrote something down when I went inside, then I came back out and they had waited for me.

The person getting her reading was Anabel.  The gathering ended up being a Sex and the City reunion and I was flirting with Samantha.  Carrie was talking about how Big had screwed her over and I decided to go run somewhere.

I got two steps and remembers that I had a dream the previous night where I was running, thought about doing an RC and didn't.  This time I didn't need to do one, I knew that I was dreaming.

I jumped up and landed on the ground on my belly.  I slide down the hill for a little bit before getting about a foot in the air.  That was all I wanted, I wanted to glide this time, not fly.

I went down a dirt road and eventually decided that it wasn't exciting enough so I went off the road and started dodging trees at high speed.  I weaved in and out of them and eventually found myself in a huge empty field.

I used my arms to push and gathered more speed as I flew new a dog pen.  I decided to go over it, so I pulled myself up over it, but my fingers got caught and I landed in the pen. 

Carrie was there and she said that she would take me back.  I guess I was Big now so I flew over to her, still partially lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*The Island*I was on some sort of safari, we stopped out boat on an island.  A young girl started yelling that there were creatures around that we couldn't see, but were going to try and kill us.

Eventually, I saw one and we all started shooting at them.  Turns out that had private messages for each of us.  Mine was that I need to hug a certain person and they would let me go.

Their words were printed in a book, one page was english, the rest was Chinese.  I noticed that all of the Chinese pages said the same thing and suddenly they became blurry.

I immediately recognized that I was dreaming, but liked the dream so I decided to lose lucidity on purpose.

I went back to the animals, which had turned into cats and hugged some of them.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Tearing it Up*I was back on the track team and we were running through a bakery, I grabbed some really bad food and started eating it as other people joined Jamar and I on our run.  I was out in front, but finding it hard to run.

That made me think that I could be dreaming, but my hands were fairly clear.  I looked around at the dilapidated neighbourhood and smashed part of a house to be sure that I was dreaming.

I then flew between a bunch of houses, destroying then and throwing the furniture around inside.  At one point I saw a huge wood pile and there was a log about three feet across, I went over to it and tried to throw it, but could only move it a little bit.

I tried to fly to the next house, but lost control of my flight and slammed into the side of the building rather than going through the window.  

That woke me up, I tried to DEILD, but ended up in a dream where my father had lost his iPod Shuffle and wanted me to figure out how to use his iPod Video.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Making out with Bethy*Bethy was going into the bathroom to take a pregnancy test, I went with her for some reason.  I realized that I was dreaming and went in after Bethy.  She was the first dream character to resist me but I eventually got her to make out with me.  After feeling her up I ended up having sex with her.

I had a FA where I was having sex with some Microsoft machine, but it was missing one of its pieces so it wasn't working right  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*School's Pool*I was in a school and showing a girl something that I had found.  This came from an "Are you Afraid of the Dark" episode that I had seen probably fifteen years ago.  I pushed on a set of lockers and they pulled away from the wall, revealing a door that said POOL.

I opened the door and saw a long hallway to another doorway.  It was creepy so I came back out and brought the girl who was with me in.  I was scared, but I opened the door at the end of the hallway.

We entered a pool area, it was dusty and dimly lit from the shaded windows that were on the far side of the room.  The entire pool was covered in a small, brownish tile and I can't recall if there was water in the pool or not.  I know that it wasn't filled, but I think there may have been about a foot worth of water in it.

I walked over to it and the pool got shallow.  I didn't really have a eureka moment, I just knew that this had to be a dream, I think I even said that and flew across the pool and looked up.  I wondered what was upstairs and I jumped into the ceiling.  

My hands made it through, but the rest of me didn't.  I felt around for something to grab onto, but didn't find anything so I pulled myself by grabbing air.  I slammed my head into the ceiling and broke it.  I knew that my mind needed to create a room up there first so I looked through the hole and the room formed.  Then I pulled the rest of myself up into the room and rolled away from the hole.

It was a classroom, and outside I could hear a woman talking about how everything worked.  She was saying how that when I looked outside the window my mind had to react quickly, which was why the architecture was so strange and that when I flew out the window the world would change quickly.

I flew out the window and found a square of people listening to her.  She was in the middle somewhere and they all stood in straight lines and columns.  There must have been 300 people.  I flew over them and noticed that the woman saying these things had very large breasts.  I thought about going down to her, but resisted the urge and continued to the back of the group.

I was getting low so I pushed off a person and came around the side of them, gaining more altitude.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Cold
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Class*I was running between classes.  I had just finished one, I think it was professor Briggs and had sprinted down the hill and was going back up the other side, but I passed my professor.  I realized that I was having trouble running up the hills, which made me lucid for a moment.  I decided to walk because I was already ahead of the professor.  I got up to the building and noticed Molly laying down inside the door.  I pulled her into the building, she wanted to come into the classroom with me, but I made her wait outside because she was overly friendly and licking everyone.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Pool Fun*I was in a pool, I guess that I was doing laps, but I got out and saw a really pretty girl, who was the trainer at the facility that I was at.  I flirted with her and picked her up, brining her over to the pool to swim around with me.  The pool was very strange, kind of like something out of a Escher picture.

I asked her were the deepest part was, she said that laser lanes.  I carried her over to it and jumped in with her.  Under the water I saw a bunch of people sitting around and I saw Jacklyn again.

I swam up to her and came up between her legs.  She laughed and introduced me as I became lucid and started making out with her and started to have sex with her but I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Riding a Van and Rachael*I was hanging out by some building, that seemed to be a school.  I know that Rachael Ulmer was there and I was flirting with her a little bit.  We noticed a set of weights attached to a trap bar barreling down the hill.  We watched it go by and make a sudden veer to the right and slam into a car.  It hit the car so hard that it moved it into another car.

We were next to a pool and we were playing around in it.  My grandfather told me that he could see my nipples through my wet shirt  ::?:   I don't know why I was wearing a shirt, but I ignored him and dove into the pool, staying upside down as I went the entire way across the pool, finally sinking and turning around and butterflied past someone.

I noticed by my height of the butterfly strokes that I was dreaming so during one of my strokes I pulled myself out of the water and flew down the hill and into the town.  I floated over Main street as some cars went by, I was looking for a taxi or a bus, but settled for a van.

I grabbed ahold of it and rode it through the streets.  Because my brain had to make new scenery on the fly, it started to look weird and even cartoonish.  Eventually it was a sidewalk kind of thing only capable of letting one car through and looked like a cartoon.

I ended up in a room and someone else was there too (I think it was Matt Seawin.)  I showed off by grabbing some matches and striking on, letting it burn my finger.  My finger burned as if it was covered in an accelerant.  Then Rachael came in and I really wanted to test my ignorance of pain so I stuck the match on my penis.

She was impressed and grabbed me and started to give me a hand job, but it didn't feel right so I flew out the window and looked for other people.  I was looking for Santa's sleigh, but didn't see it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Jew Gold*I was Eric Cartman and had confronted Kyle about the gold that jews kept in a bag around their neck.  I knew that I was dreaming so I flew around him to intimidate him into giving me the gold.  I also flew through windows and buildings to destroy them, showing him what I would do to him if I didn't get the gold.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Tanks in Malibu*Something had been stolen from us, but we had a camera on it.  The camera showed us that it had been taken to a beautiful, tropical area on the water with lots of huge houses.  I recognized it as Malibu, so my brother went in a car and I followed with Shayna in a tank  ::shock:: 

We drove the tank onto the beach and let the dogs run around, even though the beach was very crowded.  I recognized that I was dreaming so flew off towards the houses, but then grabbed the tank and drove through them.

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Searching for Darth Vader*I was in some sort of cartoon battle and we were losing.  Someone told me of a prophecy that exactly that would happen, but we would be saved by a great warrior: Darth Vader.  The girl I was with said "Isn't Darth Vader and imaginary character?"

I told her that she was right and that we had to travel to Imaginationland.  We got there and it was a huge stone building with a huge shaft in it and I knew that Darth Vader was down there somewhere, but because we were in the good part of Imaginationland, he would be called Anikan Skywalker.

I became lucid as I looked down the shaft and picked up the girl and tried to fly down three levels, but I missed and landed at the bottom of the shaft and couldn't get back up.

I woke up, tried to DEILD, but had a FA.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Running*I was out in the woods running and suddenly realized that I was having trouble.  That immediately made me lucid, but at a very low level, I spent my lucidity looking for some sort of dog.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Jerked Up*I was at the old house and thought that I might be dreaming so decided to run to test it.  I ran just fine as opposed to difficult like normally in dreams, but realized that I didn't live there anymore.  I jumped up and flew but something jerked me up really high really fast.  I went with it and eventually I was high above the earth and I grabbed it like a globe and spit on Texas  ::D: 

I ended up in the neighbour's house and crashed through a wall, looking for the girl that lived there, but she wasn't there.  I looked out the window and there was only Ryan Thuman.  I flew out the window and ran up the street, looking for some girls.

I eventually saw one, but it was Valerie.  I thought 'what the hell' and kissed her.  She pushed me away, but opened her legs.  I woke up before anything happened but I tried to reenter the dream.  I managed to do it, but not lucidly and proceeded to go down on her naked body.  She moaned and writhed with pleasure.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Crashing MoS' Palace*I was doing some sort of movie and the female was supposed to do a scene where she jumped down a huge hole and used the air to glide down.  The first couple of times she landed too hard or hit the side so they decided to do it with CG.  

I was upset when they decided to use 3DS Max instead of Blender.  I protested to another change in the script where Doc Brown was to take the plunge instead of the girl.  For some reason it was MoS' fault about the script change.  I showed them that it was still possible to do in real life by jumping into the hole myself.

I glided down, but pulled to the left.  There was some cool crystalline geometry.  I got lucid somewhere during the flight and saw MoS' ice fortress down below flew towards it at full speed.

I reached out as I crashed into it and ripped apart not only the fortress, but also the surrounding woods.  I flew back up and did some backflips before letting myself fall to the ground.  I ended up getting impaled by a huge stump and I laughed as I tried to pull myself off of it, but I woke up instead.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Sex in the YMCA Bathroom*I was walking to the YMCA along river road and remembered that I had forgotten to call dad, since we were supposed to lift together.  I figured that he would just come, knowing that I would probably already be there.  I entered the YMCA and Alana Henry was there, she let me in and then locked the door on her friend.

I laughed and called her a bitch (jokingly) she said that I was cute and I went downstairs into the men's locker room.  I looked in the mirror at my sweaty body and then realized that I didn't have a shirt and I couldn't lift without one.

I wondered how I could have gotten there without a shirt.  That made me lucid.  I figured I'd just take a shirt and go lift because it was only a dream, but then my lucidity increased and I remembered that there were two girls next door.  

I heard them and walked into the men's bathroom.  Both of them were there and Alana's friend was bent over, but was insanely tall.  I jumped up to mount her and had a hard time entering her.  I eventually got into position where I could slide it into her anally.  

She leaned on a wall and enjoyed it at I noticed the bathroom changing.  I stabilized the dream and the bathroom went back to normal.  I fucked her hard and Alana was still there and she said that it looked good.  Anna Preibe also walked into the bathroom.  I invited her to join, but she declined and just watched.  I felt as if I would orgasm, but I had a damn false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Water Skiing*I was in the kitchen of my father's house and Shayna was making breakfast.  I looked at the clock on the stove and it said 7:49.  I groaned and thought about going back to bed, knowing that I had gone to bed in my mom's house at one last night.  I realized that I was in the wrong house and took a few steps towards the living room and flew into the air.

I noticed outside the dining room window that there was water outside.  I flew through the window (I think I broke it) and then around the side of the house, seeing how much water there was.  It was as if my house was floating on a lake.

I put my feet down and decided to try water skiing.  I skimmed along the water and did some cool tricks.  I went along the driveway, tilting to steer like a skier (I wasn't being towed by a boat) and grabbed some bells to see what they sounded like.  There were silver bells hanging off of trees.  I guess they were from X-mas.

I allowed myself to sink into the water and then I had a false awakening.  I looked around my room and saw the box for the stereo of my old car and there were other boxes on my bed.  I knew that I was dreaming and flew to the wall.

There was a strong gravitational push against the wall and I got stuck to it.  There were post-its on the door and I tried to read them, but failed.  I looked out the window and there were cars in the lawn.  Someone waved me down, they were having a party.

I saw Amber and wanted to fly down to her, but she walked away.  I hovered over the party and saw Jane so I went do to her and she was wearing nothing but a robe and red panties.  I tried to have sex with her, but couldn't get in the right position.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Sleep Paralysis*I was in bed at home and saw random images and thought that if I could stay like that I could enter a dream.  I got up, still feeling my body in bed and groaned because it felt like I was still in partial sleep paralysis instead of completely in a dream.

I thought that because I hadn't woken up getting up it was just part of the dream so I tried to walk, I could, but barely.  I went out into the other room and tried to fly, but landed hard on the floor.  That broke my lucidity and I went back to my room as my mother came out and moaned that I had left a light on.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Atlantis*
I was flying along some bridges, I don't remember how I got lucid.  There were like golden gate bridges, but brown and with some really surrealistic architecture in between the lanes.  I swooped down and stepped off of one.  I was able to control my speed by swimming, even though I wasn't swimming to move.  I shot up in the air, remembering the advanced task of the month and then swooped down as fast as I could into the water.

After  few seconds of going through the water I saw a pyramid down below, like the one on the badge.  I got to it and there were a number of stone buildings around it, but the water was so dark that there was little so see.  Suddenly I grew huge and the water level lowered and the tops of the pyramid and a few other buildings poked up out of the water and I sat there, much bigger than the pyramid.  They felt slimy to the touch.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Halo*I was playing Halo, but actually in the game.  My brother and I were battling inside of one of the structures and I finally trapped hi in a corner and shot him with the pistol several times in the head.  To my delight, he respawed in the exact same spot and I started shooting him again, but this time the bullets didn't go through.

He came back and I killed him with hand to hand combat, then I wanted to dick around so I picked up his body and went outside with it.  I tossed it down a snowy mountain.  I saw Stephen Schwartz skiing away from me and thought that he was part of the game so I snuck up behind him.

When I was close enough I reached out and snapped his neck.  I picked him up too and saw a cliff up above me.  I slowly went from knowing it was a game to being lucid as I tried to fly up to the cliff with Stephen in one hand.  I fell down, he was too heavy.

I end up cuddling with my big cat Amy, who was about the size of a dog in this dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Searching for Clairity*I  was in a dream that I recognized as a recurring dream, although I'm not sure that  I ever had it before.  I flew up towards some trees slowly, but came back down after grabbing a branch.  I tried to use it as a bow and arrow to shoot down cupid, who was flying around, but I gave up and jumped up on a branch to test my balance.

The branch broke so I flew towards a house and crashed through the front door.  I was looking for Clairity, but I couldn't find her, I went into a couple of rooms and found one that was tough to open so I smashed the door, but it was also empty.  I started to go up the stairs, but felt myself waking up so I gave up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Good
*Going for the Ride*
I was driving home from somewhere and was ever so tired.  I had a cup of warm tea, but I think that was making it worse.  I noticed that my eyes would close for a few seconds every so often, but decided to keep going because I was almost home.

I was now running, and could see my place up ahead, turns out it was a huge stone pyramid, very similar to the one that I saw when I visited Atlantis.  I realized that I was dreaming and started flying home since it was faster, but then realized that I wasn't actually tired and it was only a dream.  I stayed in the air and looked over Chester.  It was mostly farm land, suddenly I felt as if I was being pulled backwards.

I decided to go with the flow this dream and not dictate where I flew to.  I flew backwards very quickly, I knew that I would hit something eventually, but didn't look back.  Eventually I went through a large brick wall.  I didn't break it, I just went through it.

I was in some sort of a huge Walmart and was now being pulled up towards the impossibly high ceiling.  I eventually made it to the ceiling, went halfway through it, then started to drop.  I grabbed for the ceiling, but my hand just went through it.  

I felt fast, but let myself do so, I felt the air go by me and eventually turned around to see where the ground was, I thought that I might go through it, and I've already visited Hell in a dream.  As I neared the ground I controlled my decent a little bit and landed softly.  I jumped up and lily-padded across some wobbly lamps.

I was in a large library or cafeteria of some sort.  It was full of people and I knew that *Clairity* was in there somewhere.  I didn't have to look long, she was one of the first people that I saw.

She was gorgeous.  She was much shorter than I, maybe 5'4", possibly shorter.  Her very dark hair was up in an eastern style, but I could tell that it was about shoulder length.  She was black, but very fair skinned black, she almost looked Indian.  She wore a light yellow dress with spaghetti straps that showed off a medium sized chest.  She was very thin and seemed to be with two children, both female about the ages of 6 and 8.

I walked up to her and asked her to hug me, but she pulled away slightly.  I put my arms around her and gave her a friendly peck on the lips  ::kiss::   ::hug:: 

I tried to think of the advanced task, but I couldn't so I decided to see what the Clairity DC would do in certain situations.  I thought that she might be different that the other DCs because this one I knew.

First I put my hand down her pants.  She was apparently wearing pants now, and had changed her appearance, she now looked asian.  She didn't say or do anything, nor did she appear to have a vagina.  There was nothing between her legs and it felt as if it was made out of one of those stress balls with the tightly packed sand inside.  

I then wanted to see how she would react to violence so I tried to choke her.  She pulled away, but didn't fret, almost aware of her own immortality.  I punched her hard square in the nose twice, she backed away each time, but was fine and didn't do anything else.  

I turned her around and wrapped my legs around her, wanting her to carry me around, going along with my whole go-with-the-flow mentality.  I eventually shimmied up to where I was sitting on her shoulders.  I had ahold of both of her hands and was using them to steer her.

The steering was rough and she was very dumb, she ran into a wall.  I tried to steer her up some stairs, but she wouldn't go.  This annoyed me so I wrapped my hands around her face and snapped her neck.

She flopped down on her knees against the wall, her head facing straight up.  I felt bad so I gave her an I'm sorry kiss  ::kiss::   I then jumped up the stairs and landed on some sort of platform overlooking the rest of the library.  I made a few more jumps before slowly waking up at 3:40.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Mr. Cocaine*All I remember is climbing a fluffy yellow object that was in a corner.  The object was lit strangly, almost had a cartoon quality.  I noticed that there was a blue arch on it and green spots that almost looked like eyes.  I commanded it to speak, it opened the blue arch, which was it's nose and introduced itself as Cocaine.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Fucking the Gates of Hell*I was hanging out with Vicki and trying to read something, but she was horny and took matters into her own hands... literally  :tongue2:   She pulled me out of my pants and started giving me a blowjob, but I continued to read.

Eventually, she got too good for me to ignore and I got into it, only to realize (or be told by some guy with a hispanic accept) that her mouth was the gates of Hell.  I pulled it out of her for a moment to see that her mouth was bloody and evil looking.

There was another gate, which was a much more obvious gate of Hell.  It was a weird, cloudy vortex guarded by three demons.  One was the grim reaper, one was Carl Rove, and one was Dick Cheney.

I realized that it was just a dream and decided to keep having sexy with Vicki.  I fucked her for a little while, and just as I was about to orgasm, I woke up  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  MY first LD4All Quest of the Month  ::D: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Stop Time*
I was in my high school again and think that I was a student.  I wanted to Mr. Gibney's classroom and laid a note near his desk, I guess it was an absentee note.

I walked up three flights of stairs, looking for something, but I guess that I didn't find it.  I went towards the door and because lucid.  I'm not sure why, maybe I realized that I hadn't been in high school in five years.  I decided to see what was behind the door, making it be something exciting. 

I opened the door, disappointed to see a closet, full of miscellaneous crap.  I also saw a staircase going down and though it was weird so I walked over to it.  I remember a standup-comedian last night talking about his grandmother falling down the stairs (that may have caused the dream about staircases) so I decided to try it. 

I let myself go, but floated down very slowly.  I wasn't flying like normal, just falling very slowly, almost as if I were an air filled balloon.  The slowed down falling made me remember the quest for LD4All.  I willed time to stop.  I stopped falling, it was almost as if gravity was turned off.  I can fly easier, but this was different, things definitely stopped, even though I was the only thing there moving, I felt time stop.  I restarted time and grabbed one of the pictures that was on the side of the staircase, not the staircase to the house here I grew up.

I let it go and tried to stop time again, but this time was unsuccessful, I didn't feel the jolt that I had before, nor did the picture stop falling.  I flew down the stairs and turned the corner, expecting somethign weird, but nothing was.

I flew across the living room and saw the cats laying under the computer desk.  I said hi and sped up as I went through the window into blackness.  That gave me a false awakening.  I had fallen into a pit with another guy and with our flashlight we could see xenomorph aliens scurrying around.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Halo*I was the Master Chief.  I had to infiltrate a Covenant and Flood controlled stronghold.  I jumped down a huge cliff and landed on something hard, but I was find.  The place was largely covered in water, so whoever I was with and I had to swim.  There was a child with us and we told her to wait outside.

We swam in three foot deep water, there were some flood forms underneath the water, but I realized that they were all dead.  We got to a dry area, and Kimmie Termini was there.  This made me lucid.  I grabbed her and started dancing with her.  We sang a song, but I can't remember what and kissed a few times.  

Her mouth and tongue were tiny, like the size of a cat's for some reason, but I grabbed her butt and picked her up as we danced.  We eventually started having sex and did so for a while until both of us orgasmed.  After I came, she went down and started licking me again.  Then I woke up, tried to DEILD, but had a false awakening instead.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Looking for Sex*I started the dream lucid.  I actually had a little bit of time before the dream where I was conscious.  Luminous told me about that once, but I didn't really believe her.  I started out in a dark room as the dream started to be created around me.  It was my old bedroom I flew down the stairs and crashed into the living room window.  I punched it, but it wouldn't break so I went out the door.  I flew across the yard to our neighbour's house, looking for the girl that lived there.  

I entered their house and looked around, even went into her bedroom, but she wasn't there.  I crashed out of her window backwards, but had a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

I find this one funny, normally I start the dream lucid and turn it into a sex dream, this time I did the opposite.

Clarity: Good 
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor - Medium
*In My Apartment*I was in bed with the girl I had a date with the other day (hopefully my new girlfriend) and she was giving me a slow, sensual blowjob.  I realized that we hadn't done that yet so it made me lucid.  I let her continue for a little while, then got up and flew over to the door leading upstairs, wondering what was going on up there, but nothing was so I flew back down.

There  was now a counter in between her and I and she told me that my phone had been ringing all day, it was my best friend.  I flipped it open, it was a pink phone, kind of looked like Valeries.  I touched contacts and Val and Sarah were the only two.  

I pressed Val and it rang.  It kind of sounded like a surreal version of the error tone, when a machine picked up I listened to it.  It said that the number was not in service, but there were putting it in service for me and giving me a new car.

I then went outside and there was a bus about to leave.  I flew to the front of it and jumped on the grill to go for a ride, but I woke up.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Underwater*I was in some sort of swimming competition and the coach was trying to size us up, but the pool was so cramped I don't know how he would choose.  Krista Papachakis was doing terribly, but he picked her, then started drawing something on a whiteboard.

While I waited, I submerged and rested on the bottom.  I inhaled ones and immediately became lucid.  I started breathing and looked at the girls who were floating above me.  Two of them had their breasts exposed, so I went up and felt them, they felt real, but the girl that I was most attracted to was a skinny brunette with a dark blue bathing suit.

I felt her up and dragged her under the water, we fooled around and she unzipped my pants and started giving me a blowjob.  She went fast and hard and I eventually came so hard that each time I contracted, her head was pushed backwards by the force of my semen.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Chatting*I was trying to chat on my phone with some people, but the messages kept getting screwed up.  I woke up for a moment, but went back into the dream.  This time I was lucid, but I was still half awake.  I tried focusing on pressing the keys on the phone, but a couple of my fingers were paralyzed.  Eventually I woke up fully.

----------


## ninja9578

I think this is the first nightmare I've ever had where I became lucid.

Clarity: Varied
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Silent Hill Matrix*I was in some sort of a computer program, it was a game.  I had a shield that fired like a machine gun.  There were people all around, who had a similar weapon, but they didn't see to be able to injure me.  I turned corners and tricked the guys into turning their backs and killed a bunch of them.

When I got back, there was one guy still alive, he had some sort of power tool.  He cut his own throat with it.  It was disgusting and I ran away.  I got into some sort of weird elevator, Bertrim was there and I could feel Matt Ward's presence.  I told him that I knew that this was a computer and told him different ways to render things.  The world changed slightly with each suggestion, and I realized that I could control how nightmarish it was by changing he bit depth.

I told him to leave it at 8 bit and went back out.  The world was pixelating, but smoothing out slowly.  I was searching for something, but not sure what.  I killed some more of those soldiers and entered a women's room.  I looked around, but it was empty.  I went out and there was another soldier there who had survived my massacre.  His weapon had turned into a power drill and he took it to his own forehead.

I turned away and went into the men's room.  There was a vat underneath eh sink, it was full of blood and I knew that there was a dismembered body in it.  I would eventually have to see it, but right now I looked around and a black object caught my eye.  I realized that no matter how I looked at it, I couldn't see the right half of it.  

I picked it up and brought it in front of my face, but still the right half remained hidden.  It started to resemble something like a comb.  I realized it wasn't a computer, but a dream so I went back outside.  The problem was that the scenery was so complex that my brain couldn't render it anymore and it lagged terribly.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Skating in Time*I was on a frozen lake with some friends, I think it was Jeremy and Shayna.  I had skates on and was skating around, doing al sorts of fun tricks.  I realized that the way I skated, influenced how time passed.  Skating backwards seemed to move time backwards, skating down on one leg seemed to push it forwards faster.  I had some fun skating around and doing all sorts of tricks.  Sometime in all of that, I became lucid, but kept skating, as I was having fun.  I had a false awakening, and my brother and mother were having a screaming match about something, I think it was about money.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Locking Cars V-WILD*I let my hypnogogic hallucinations wander free and it came up with a bunch of locks.  I have to lock cars up for some reason.  I was still in the visualization stage when I got the idea to fly to a moving car on the highway where 6 meets 652.  I flew out into traffic and grabbed a hold of a car going towards down and shoved a lock on its bumper.  Then I let another car bring me back.  

I tried to hover and let a big rig come to me, but my dream pushed me away from it so I turned around and consciously flew into a truck and grabbed it.  The truck started to fly, it went up really high, and made me nervous, but reminded myself that falling couldn't hurt me.

I got mad at the truck for scaring me, so I threw it to the ground.  It landed hard and I flew down to it and picked it up again, throwing it and slamming it against something.

This one I don't remember all that well.
Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Flying V-WILD*I let my HH go again, but this time directed it towards flying.  I started out dragging some weird little piece of plane, but still was manual flight.  I was with some girls, I don't remember who they all were.  One of them was Mary Cimmino, and another was Alana Henry, after a few twists and turns I lost lucidity and we landed and the girls wanted to go to bed.  I was wide awake so I decided to screw around for a while.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*100th DILD Flying over a River*I was at some sort of a part and there were two navy people sitting on the porch railing where I was, one was a petite girl and the other was a big guy.  The guy left and the girl and I kept talking, she leaned in to kiss me and I was stunned for a moment, but then leaned in and made out with her for a while until she excused herself for the bathroom.  

The guy came back and asked me if I made it with her.  I smiled and nodded, playing with my iPhone.  He laughed and said that he wished he moved as fast as me.  The girl opened the door to the bathroom and I waited for her, but she waved me in.  She couldn't figure out how to turn off the light.  After trying all of the switches, I simply unplugged the light.

We kept making out on a couch, not caring that there were lots of other people there, but her really short garment kept slipping up and we kept fumbling with it to keep it down.  

Somehow I ended up flying over a river.  I was up pretty high, I could barely see the people down below.  There was an island, at first it looked like the mathematical symbol pi, but then as I flew over it it looked like an arrow.  It kept changing shape, but I figured it was because of the height I was flying and perception.  The last shape I saw it in was sort of a fancy teardrop shape. 

Then I realized that I was climbing and got scared, trying to ease my way back down, but ended up nosediving.  I ended up crash landing in a parking lot.  I got right back up, unharmed  and became lucid somewhere in there.  There was a rock in the middle of the river, which was about one hundred metres across.  

I flew out to it, about four feet above the water, I tried to touch it, but passed over it.  I put my feet down on the water and walked to the rock while a boat approached me.  It was empty, but I rode it for a while, then stopped and ran across the top of the water again to the rock, pulling another rock out of the bottom.

I broke the little rock over the big one and the big one cracked as the small one shattered.  I stood on the rock and a rock pathway to the far shore emerged.  The far shore was a sheep rock, so I climbed up it and looked around.  It was like a surreal painting, there were buildings off in the distance, but all distorted and out of focus.

I decided to dive in the shallow water.  I hit the water about three inches into the river, and the bottom fell away.  I tried to imagine something tropical, but nothing came to mind.  I pulled up a rock and looked at it, feeling my lucidity fading away.  I stopped for a moment and regained it while Turk, JD, and Keith were playing with a turret.  I talked with them for a while, slowly losing my lucidity and Keith accidentally said that he was gay.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
*House of Gangsters*Somehow I was in a house and gangsters kept showing up thinking that they were hunting me.  I had to hide in a tiny little hole in the maze-like house.  Someone almost saw me once, but I hid myself by blocking the only entrance with a desk.

There was a girl in there and for some reason, she started giving me head.  I got up and sat down to let her have a better position.  Kristen McGoldrick was there too and she started too.  I went lucid and thought about getting up and doing something else, but it just felt so good so I relaxed as Kristen came up to sit next to me while the other girl played down below.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Title*I was on holiday with my mother.  She was having a nightmare so I woke her up.  She thanked me as her breakfast would have burned if she had slept any longer.  She had made herself pancakes, I would have an omelet and trench toast.

There were velociraptors and Xenomorphs on the loose and we had to get out of there.  One came into our room while I was lying down and I stayed still until it left.  We snuck around in fog, almost being seen a few times, but eventually a helicopter came and got me (my mother was not there anymore.)

I said that too much had been lost to leave with nothing so I ordered the chopper to take me around to grab a hard drive full of data.  It was easy to find, it was glowing orange, but the fog was so thick that I couldn't see two feet.  Luckily there were no dinosaurs or aliens near it.

I stayed outside of the chopper and eventually the chopper disappeared and I was flying.  I got nervous because I thought I saw a house far beneath me, and thought that I was flying too high.  I also saw dark things ahead of me and thought that they might be trees.  I couldn't tell me altitude.

Eventually, I crashed into trees and started to fall.  I regained my flight and became lucid.  I flew into someone's house and there was a fat guy there.  I was horny for some reason so went into his room where I thought he had a wife.  Turns out it was a blowup doll.  I called him a sick bastard and blinded him.

I flew around the house for a while, hovering outside of his master bedroom, he started to throw things at me.  I finally got enough telekinetic ability to block them with my mind, but  couldn't control them and they fell.  I went out of the window because I saw cars and wanted to pull some more mayhem by tossing cars around.

I noticed one of them was Peter Griffen, he was talking to Chris about women.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Mean Teacher*I was in some sort of surrealistic college town.  Everything was lit up and had strange colours, but I was stuck in class. Our professor was apologizing for being mean and asked us if we had any questions on the homework.  We did, and she started to do them.  A friend of our came in to the room and took Claire Lochner out, something for her sorority, then all hell broke loose.

Everything got wilder, we were still doing math problems, but we were breaking boards and the teacher turned into Ania for a while.  While I was trying to solve something, she started licking my chest and stomach.

This made me lucid, but not very much.  I fooled around with her and she wanted to sit on my lap and fuck me so I found her opening, which was difficult.  It was tiny and dry, but eventually we got it in and she rode me for a while.  Just as I was about to orgasm, I had a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
*Don't feel like dreaming*My father came into my room asking me if I could help him, his computer was saying that it couldn't install something that he needed.  I has to ask him thrice what he was doing and he said something non-sensical.  

It made me lucid, but I wasn't in the mood to lucid dream, so I woke myself up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Flying and Sex Together* 
I was in high school and was getting picked on by people who were actually my friends.  I was getting pissed off so I locked them up in painful joint locks and threw them.  I walked away, confident that they wouldn't dare follow me.  I went into the bathroom to get tot he other side of the hallway, but then realized that I didn't know where my class was.

That immediately made me lucid.  I tried flying to the end fo the hallway, but I fell twice before finally floating gently in the air.  I floated down the hallway and Christa Papachakis was there so I landed and started fooling around with her.  She was amazingly flexible and spread her legs into a split.  I took myself out of my pants and she started to suck on it and lick it.

Quickly I entered her and started having sex with her.  We were up high, on the 20th story of a building or something and I thought it would be fun to jump.  I pushed both of us over the edge and never stopped having sex, even after we crash landed. 

We had landed near a small cliff leading to a lake.  I remembered the basic task of the month and picked her up and together we dove into the lake.  It was warm, but pitch black so I brought us up and flew out of the water quickly so that I didn't wake up.

Still having sex, we flew over a crowded party.  I looked in the lake again, and there was a body floating in it.  I now had the memory that I had done that.  I had been a hired hitman.

I then had a false awakening where I was sleeping up high,  like on top of a counter, and realized that I had a washer and dryer.  The washer was broken, but nothing that I couldn't fix and the dryer was small, but functional.

The washer and dryer came from yesterday where I decided to wash my clothes by hand to save money / electricity.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Flying then Playing on a Lake*I don't remember what I was doing, but I was some sort of scientist.  I had to get back to my lab so I decided to fly.  Eventually, I realized that I was flying and dreaming, but I still wanted to get back to my shop.  Eventually the lucidity sunk in and I did some arial acrobatics, I went straight up and tried to dive into the ground, but to no avail so I flew over a lake and landed on it's surface.  I walked around on the water for a while, but couldn't think of anything else to do.  I tried to think of the month's advanced task, but I couldn't remember it.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Cartoon Lucid*I was in some sort of seminar where they were talking about Toy Story.  I thought it was boring so I decided to leave, I laughed as someone yelled out that Toy Story was gay, but then the cowboy showed up and told me to follow him.  We went outside and he flew into the sky, saying that cartoons could do anything.  I knew how to fly too because of lucid dreaming so I jumped up and flew with him.

It didn't take me long to figure out that I _was_ dreaming and I followed him into a house.  He went through a cartoony, circular window, but I went through a door and sat down to dinner with some people.

The dinner was weird, but I ate it, constantly looking around to keep myself asleep.  On of the things we were eating was steak, it was juicy and odd textured, but good.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*LiveTechnology Party*A number of us were having a party at work and there were a few extra kegs.  I became lucid at sometime, and I flew threw the basement door and down the stairs.  It was cramped down there and Is tarted to destroy stuff, but slowly lost lucidity.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*At Work With a Pigmy*I was hanging out with Ania and had convinced her to play pool with me.  She brought the balls from the developer side to the GD side where the 8 ball table was, but hid when she saw Wayne playing.  We separated and I wound up downstairs and somehow became lucid.  I flew up the stairs and looked around, I'd always been attracted to Ania and wanted to take advantage of her already being there, but she was gone so I flew over to Gina. 

I kissed her and noticed how dark and pure her blue eyes were.  We kissed for a while, but then she turned into weird little creature who started to fool around with me.  It was weird so I pushed her away.  She still had a pretty face, but she had the body of that thing that always sat near Jabba the Hutt.  What was that thing's name?  Where's the Star Wars geeks... TS?  :tongue2: 

I played pool with my girlfriend last night

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: God
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Barely Lucid*I was having a dream where I was walking through a ritzy neighbourhood when I noticed that one of the houses said "The Rednecks."  I wondered how they managed to keep it like that with a community watch program, but I found myself waking up and realizing it was a dream.  I wanted to see inside of the house so I held onto the imagery as I tried to get back to sleep.  I reached for it a few times, but it was just an image.  Eventually I grabbed a tree and the rough bark brought me back into the dream world, unfortunately, I could still feel my real body too.  I decided to fall off of the tree and wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*In my room*I was in my bedroom of my father's old house when I became lucid.  There was nothing to do and I knew that the dream would end soon so I just woke myself up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: 
Sleep: 
*Bedrock*I was in some sort of Mario run, running between mushrooms and stuff.  Then along a sandy beach with my boss Wayne.  I knew that it wasn't real so I ran fast, but I thought it was a computer or something, it took me a moment to realize that it was a dream.  I was now in some Bedrock kind of town, there were tiny stone buildings all around.  I looked at them carefully, they were broken and cool, some sort of sandstone.  My bother was there too, but uninterested.

I climbed up one of the larger buildings and for some reason decided to take a bite out of it since I couldn't remember either task of the month.  The rock was crunchy and hard.  

There was now a ceiling and I climbed up on it and scurried across it like a vampire.  I eventually found myself in a weird bathroom, sort of like the first Saw.  I then woke myself up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Lecture Hall and Street*I was in a classroom, and about nine years old, but still had the knowledge of my 24 year old self.  The teacher was asking us to identify adjectives and asked us if adjectives that were part of a book title were considered adjectives.  I was going to tell her that no, they are part of a compound noun when I exited the room and went into a dark lecture hall.

I was still nine or so and looking for my class field trip, but everyone was college students in there.  I slowly got lucid and walked across some people's heads to the bottom of the lecture hall and looked at what the professor was teaching.

He had a nine hundred page Playboy on his desk so I hit him with it and everyone cheered.  For some reason we started talking about guns in schools and everyone whipped out their weapons.  I threw a garbage can against the wall, pissed off that this was some hillbilly school that was pro-gun.

I woke up but after a minute or two reentered the dream state on a highway.  The highway had a huge downhill slope so I ran and decided to glide down it, but I was having some trouble staying afloat.  I smashed a bunch of cars on the way down and eventually went feet first into one, landing next to the passenger.  It was Jen Adamitis so I started flirting with her, but I woke up before anything fun could happen.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*My House*I was inside my old house and became lucid.  I decided to fall down the stairs to get into the kitchen just for fun.  I looked around for anyone, but there was no one there.  I flew into the kitchen and tried to smash through the kitchen window, but I failed.  I grabbed a chair and threw it at it, but the large plate glass window held firm.  Eventually I ran into it with the chair and it broke.  I perched on the window sill and looked out over the lawn before jumping and flying towards the neighbour's house.

I got a text, I looked at it, it was from Valerie, but it was nonsensical, which for some reason caused me to start to wake up.  I tried to get back into the dream, but I couldn't.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*My "Father's House"*I was in some sort of swimming competition, but it wasn't a normal one.  Speed wasn't the goal, they had a lot of weird races, one for how much noise one could make, the last one was how much splashing there could be so I decided to do a butterfly stroke.  I realized after I noticed that my lane was line just a long bathtub that I was dreaming.

It eventually turned into a bathtub in what I recognized as my father's house, even though it certainly wasn't.  I suddenly became questionable as to whether or not I was dreaming after I broke a window trying to fly out.

I walked through the house, looking around and noticed Dr. Laberge's book on the table.  The title was just a bunch of letters, nothing on it was sensical so I knew again that I was dreaming and flew out a window and onto a dirt area below.  I knew the area, even though in retrospect I had never seen it before.

There were a few trees around and a shed looking thing far away, I thought about flying to it, but decided to just walk and look around.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Back Home Again MILD*I was up where the cemetery is for either a tennis match or a movie, seemed to be a combination of both.  Then I showered and decided to walk home.  I was sort of self conscious because I was walking home in a pink towel, but I didn't really care.  I saw my brother come home on a school bus and my mother was on the one right behind him for some reason.

I went into the house and my mother grabbed my hand and told me that my blood felt cool.  She the noticed a weird pink vein on her wrist and pricked it to test the blood for some reason.  She said, dejected, that she had crabs  :Eek: 

I went up to sleep and she continued talking to me through the door.  I could see the light seeping around it from my bed, which was the bed of my old house where the entire dream took place.  I immediately wondered if I might be dreaming and got up and turned the lights on to make sure it was the room that I had grown up in, but the lights didn't work.  That assured it for me so I jumped out the window and flew upwards.

The surrounded grew much lighter and I could see the back yard and the trees.  I flew backwards into the house and through the wall, turning around and flying through the wall of the living room and out into the front.  I flew up to the roof and backflipped off and did a few cartwheels for fun.  I then flew up to the pine tree that was across the street and grabbed one of the branches.

I swung on it like Trazan a few times before getting down and jumping onto the neighbour's roof.  There was some old guy there narrating the dream at this point, and I woke up.  I tried to reenter the dream, but the only thing that reappeared was the old guy who was rambling on about the insecurity of Microsoft products so I opened my eyes.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Like a Kid in a Toy Store*I was playing some weird MMRPG, and I was a weak little guy.  Some big experience player with a big hammer killed me and I got reincarnated as a brunette with a big rack.  I figured it was okay, and maybe the experienced players would go easier on me if they thought I was female.  I walked around and picked up a rose before finding a girl to do battle with.

For some reason the battle chosen was sudoku, so I looked around for an alternative battle and saw two remote control cars.  I think I conjured them up, sort of knowing now that it was a dream.  I started them up and controlled one of them. 

Now fully lucid, I dropped the controller and flew to the window, thinking of leaving, but the glass stopped me.  I figured it would be more fun to hang out and play with the toys, there were lots and rows of them.  Then the device that I use for EILD attempts went off on my nightstand and jarred me awake  :Mad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Very Poor
*TV Is Scary*I was watching something on television, something was killing a lot of things.  In the current scene a whole ton of cows had been mutilated and so had some chickens.  I didn't want to see how mutilated everything was so I turned away and for some reason became lucid.  I turned back, the tv was just showing cows' legs, but I still didn't want to see so I woke myself up.  I woke up in sleep paralysis and couldn't move the majority of my body until I opened my eyes.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Flying Down Hill*I have no idea what was going on before this, but I was lucid at the top of the hill and decided to glide down it.  My lucidity must have been pretty poor because I couldn't control it and went straight up.  At a certain height, I crashed back down.  I saw a few houses, but there were no people home until I saw a woman watching television.  I went to get her to give me a blowjob, but I saw six younger girls out the window.

I opened the window and flew out to the them, grabbing two brown haired girls, they looked about twenty.  They gave me oral sex and I think I woke up before anything really happened.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Cruise*Some friends and I were on a Cruise and we were looking over our cabin while a beautiful woman told us about our package.  I asked if there were massages and she said yes, but only one at a time.  I wasn't quite sure what she meant by that.  I kept looking around, it seemed almost too good to be true, which made me wonder if I was dreaming.  I told the hostess that I wasn't sure if I was dreaming or not, hoping that she would tell me that I wasn't.

Her silence made me realize that I was in fact dreaming and I looked around, poking my head through doors looking for some people do have some fun with.  I eventually found a group of girls that I went to high school with.   Mary Cimmino was one of them so I got on top of her and she started to pleasure me.  I looked around the room and noticed a range of things, including Jonas Brothers concert tickets.

I'm not sure if I woke up or the dream ended, I nearly forgot this dream.  I don't know why my lucids have been so sexually based recently  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Blind and Tired*I kept having dreams chained together where my left eye was sealed shut for some reason, there was some crusty stuff on it.  I walked around, my vision in the other eye was blurry and my depth perception was way off.  I was also dreadfully tired, I kept falling down and nearly passing out.  I had a few false awakenings where I realized that that should have all been a dream sign.

So during on of my false awakenings I looked around after feeling really tired again.  I dragged myself out of bed and pulled my comforter with me, it was wrapped around my leg.  I looked for something to clue me in that I was dreaming and not just tired.

I grabbed the window to my door and leaned on it to look outside, but the window fell off of the door.  I figured it was plausible, as I had been leaning on it and fell with it.  I got up and looked at some drawings on my wall.

They were from a colouring book, and some of them weren't even filled in.  I wondered why I would put those up on my wall so I became lucid and flew into the kitchen.  I jumped around my kitchen for a  while and after a few attempts to go through the ceiling I decided to just fly out the window, where I had seen someone playing soccer.

The window was boarded up, but that no was problem, I kicked off of the far wall and flew straight through it.  Turns out the girl playing soccer was my cousin Amanda.  I flew over to her to play too, but she teleported behind me with the ball.

I was confused and looked around and watched her teleport a few more times.  That would annoy me while playing soccer so I looked around.  I noticed Shannon Beaston standing there so I flew over to her.  I nearly flew past her, so I grabbed her shirt and pulled her to me.

We started dancing and for some reason Madonna's Borderline started playing so we danced to that for a while.  I then woke up, tried to chain the dream, but I couldn't this time.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Flying around a School*Some friends and I were going on a trip.  I'm not sure why, but we had attached some sort of bed with wheels to the back of the car because we wouldn't all fit and we were planning to drag it behind us.  I was going to be riding on the bed and pushed all of the weight to the front to keep the rear end from dragging, but once I got on the balance was thrown off.  I suggested that my friend tie it down better while I go picked up three girls and convinced them to come with us.

I went up to one of them and we started fooling around in her folding chair, which was less than comfortable.  I felt her up and she did the same, but the damn chair was annoying us, and our friends were all still there so I picked her up and, still making out, brought her into the bathroom to have sex with her up against the wall.  We started to have sex when I wondered if I might be dreaming.  I looked around and it was the bathroom in the house that I had grew up in.  I looked at the girl, I don't remember seeing her face, but she was very short and had black hair that was a little longer than shoulder length.  (It wasn't Mes  :tongue2: )

I knew that it was a dream, but liked what I was doing, so I kept having sex with her.  The dream would occasionally started to fade, but I kept bringing it back into focus.  We finished with a powerful orgasm, I kept it going for a good thirty seconds, maybe even a minute before I looked out the window.

I flew through the glass, I might have broken it, I'm not sure, and up a large hill.  I couldn't make it all the way up so I stopped halfway up.  There were some kids up ahead so I flew up to them, they looked like thugs and I challenged them to a fight.  Four or five of them attacked me, but I was two steps ahead of them the whole time.  A few times I dilated time so that I'd have enough time to block all of the shots at once.

While my back was turned on two of them, I used the Force to see what they were doing and as they were getting ready to attack me again I grabbed them without looking and kicked them.

A short, fat kid ran away, down the hill so I flew after him.  I picked up as much speed as I could, gliding, not flying.  Eventually I grabbed him and picked him up.  I brought him up in the air and continued to gain speed as I glided down the hill.  I took a nose dive and slammed him into the ground.

I then walked around a large brick building, which turned out later to be a school.  I noticed a door open, there was a sign on it, but I forget what it said.  I knew it was going to be cool so I went inside.  It was a school with a really surreal, Escher-like architecture.  I flew around the inside and could hear a gym class going on, but I couldn't find it.

The fat kid entered the school too right below me.  I told him t beat it and he turned away to leave.  I told him the door was locked and to torture him, I telekinetically locked the door.  I climbed up some stairs into a dirty bathroom.  I floated up into the air and tried to dive into the toilet for an adventure, but I wouldn't fit.  I tried again with another toilet and the same happened.  I looked around the Saw-like bathroom and eventually woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Flying In a Winter Wonderland*I was entering a bar with my brother to meet Sharon.  She was already there talking to the owner and some other people, they all said hello to me.  I greeted them back even though I had no idea who they all were.  My brother ordered two burgers while I racked up a pool table.  After a while, I realized that I had forgotten to order and that I wouldn't eat in this dream.

I was very mildly lucid at this time.  I still went looking for the chef, but then decided not to spend my time on such things.  I tried to fly out the window, but smacked my head off of it.  I guess I was still very low levels of lucidity.  I looked around for something to confirm that I was dreaming, but everything seemed right until I realized that I was in the old house again.

This time I flew out the window just fine, passing right through the glass.  It warped and twisted as I went through it.  When I got outside I flew straight up and looked around.  It was winter, and about six inches of snow covered everything.  Something pulled me backwards, but I controlled my flight into the neighbour's yard, passing over some snow banks that the plow had created.  I remembered sledding on them when I had been little.  I land in the yard, but fly up to the front door.  It's locked, but I will it open and walk in.  Jeremy is on the couch, watching television, he points to the kitchen.

The family is in there and I walk up to Rachael, expecting sex, but I'm flaccid and she refuses.  I try a few more times, but then decided that I'm not in the mood for sex.  I fly out their main window, again it warps and twists as I pass through it and fly across the yard.  I'm naked and somewhat cold, but it passes.  A few times I land, but I blur my vision a little to help me stay up.

I fly up the street, looking at the snow, it's nice.  I fly up and down for a while, then see the lights in the Reining house are on.  I fly towards it, grab a pine branch and swing on it like Tarzan, expecting to break down the door, but the branch snaps and I land hard in front of it.  I go through it, I'm not sure if I opened it or just walked through and look around.

There are chocolate chip cookies and chocolate chip muffins on the counter, I grab the muffins, wondering what food tastes like in a dream.  I've only ever eaten non-food items, for a task.  Which made me try and remember the task. (Too bad I didn't eat the hamburger from the earlier part of the dream  :tongue2: )  I can't remember the tasks except for to explode, but I knew that I couldn't do that.

Kristen and her brother are in bed in rooms at the end of the hallway.  They're both awake and looking at me, although Kristen has a green Wicked Witch of the West-style mask on.  I walk towards them, and wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*Middle School With Girls*I was in some sort of an english class reading a book about an english class.  It was boring and I had to go to the bathroom so I excused myself and went into the men's room.  I realized that I had simply teleported into the restroom and that my dream was giving me options to go.  I flew out the door and there were more restrooms on either side, but I no longer had to go.

I tried to go down the hall, towards the door, but my neck pulled me the other way.  I gained control of myself and floated past a few classrooms before finding a full one.

I saw Lindsey Conklin inside and went to give her a big hug, she hugged me back, but then pulled and ran away from me.  I grabbed her and she dragged me for a while while I sort of felt her up.  Then she landed me next to Kira Irwin who I went to kiss.  She gave me a little kiss, but pulled away when I touched her chest.

Next to her was Jen Adimitis, who opened up her arms, begging me to touch her chest.  I grabbed her and rubbed them for her.  She liked it and kissed me a few times.  Kayla Bomhan came and stood next to her, begging m to touch her too.  I grabbed her with one hand and then both after she kissed me, letting go of Jen.  She got closer and pressed her body up against me, turning around and grinding her butt up against my groin.

She bent over and silently asked me to have sex with her doggie style, but she didn't seem to have a vagina.

Grr  :Mad:   I think my lucids have been so sexual lately because two of my sex buddies are visiting in a week or so.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Middle School*I was in the middle school and a few of my friends had made a suicide pact.  They had drank some poison before going to lunch and all planned to die at lunch time.  I don't know why I didn't interject, but I didn't.  I walked along the hallway and had to go to the bathroom, I found a Men's room near the cafeteria.  I went in and figured it must have been the staff bathroom, but I didn't care.

I went outside and saw some people playing basketball.    I slowly got lucid and thought basketball would be fun lucid, but since the beginning of the dream I had been horny as hell, and still was so I walked over to two blonde girls.  I grabbed one of them, looked like Carol a little bit and had her give me a blowjob.

Eventually, I had a false awakening and thought that I had accidentally had a wet dream.

I didn't  :tongue2: .

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Drunk and High
Lucidity: Medium
*Book Store with Sharon*I was at some sort of gas station and I was filling out a form for a gas card which gave me a pretty big discount and Sharon was around waiting for me to finish.  I was simultaneously looking around a book store with her  ::?:   I found The Green Book (Open GL OSX Programming) and I gave Sharon my credit card to pay for it for me while I finished the gas card form.  It ended up being just over $100.

We're walking in front of what looks like my grandfather's old house and it's 6:00, I want to eat, but she doesn't want to.  I ask her what she wants to do and she says that she wants me to wake up.

I looked around while hugging her and slowly gain lucidity.  I hold tight onto Sharon and slow float us both upwards, trying to bring her flying with me, but I have a false awakening.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Frozen Lake*I was in some sort of classroom, I had just come from a lake where were were ice fishing, or doing something on the ice.  Somehow I figured out that I was dreaming and wanted to get back out to the lake, the only way that I could figure out to do it was out the window.  I wasn't lucid enough to fly so I kind of climbed out it onto a small, slippery ledge.  There was another guy out there with amazing balance who was moonwalking and dancing on the 4 inch ledge covered in ice.

I lost my lucidity and worked my way along the slippery ledge.  I made it to some waterfalls, which was completely frozen over.  I climbed it and got to the lake, which was nearly melted.  I laid down to spread out my body weight, but the dogs had already broken through and swimming around.

I saw a bear and my mother went to grab it, walking it around on a leash like a dog.  I told her to get rid o it because the mother wouldn't be happy and it was dangerous to have a cub near the dogs.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Flying Meghan Around*I was in some sort of a rock throwing contest at the top of the short hill on the Honesdale cross country course.  I tossed one and it barely went anywhere, but I realized that I was dreaming when I saw Meghan Wall.  I ran at her and grabbed her, picking her up and flying her up in the air over the hill.  Meghan let me feel her up a little bit, but once I went underneath her panties she squirmed and protested so I stopped.  I came down and hopped back up in the air over the fence and into a muddy area.  The mud held me down for a moment, but I managed to get back in the air.  I somehow ended up in my back yard and I floated up on top of a telephone wire and we stayed there like a bird making out a little bit.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Naked in the YMCA*I was on a bus to the YMCA and holding hands with Kelly Latorette.  I knew that I was on the way to play soccer, and was anxious because I was supposed to pick up Valerie, but I didn’t have my car.  I got to the YMCA and ran into some kid who thought that he and his friends were going to play there instead of letting us play soccer.  I then realized that I was naked and ran downstairs to get dressed, but knew that I didn’t have any clothes down there.  I realized that I was dreaming and went looking for something to do.  I couldn’t get back out of the locker room so I walked through the door and then into the women’s locker room, but that door was hard to get out of too, so I walked through that one too.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Crawling on the Ceiling*I was back in high school again and was with a small group of people who had done really well selling candy or something.  They were all going on a trip, one of the teachers saw me and asked me if I was on this trip, I said that I didnt know and she then told me to go back to school, I wasnt invited. This pissed me off so I gave her two middle fingers as the bus drove away, she was offended and told me that Id regret that, so I did it again.

I went back inside to wander the halls, there were a few people that I didnt recognize, then I saw Valerie.  Hey sweetheart, I said as she passed me, I forget if she said hello back, but then I turned a corner and I saw her again.

I wondered who I had just called sweetheart and I told Val that I had just seen someone who looked just like her, and I wondered if there were two of her.  This made me lucid and I grabbed Valerie around the waist and took her flying.  I held onto her breasts, which she didnt seem to mind, but she squirmed to get away as if she didnt like the flying.  I set her down and she was content again, and let me continue playing with her chest, but I got bored with that and few down some stairs into a house, kind of looked like the house I grew up in.

I turned upside down and landed lightly on the ceiling and crawled along the ceiling and the walls for a while, grabbing the light and fan fixtures and swinging on them.  After a while I flew through the window and onto the front porch, grabbing the top of the roof and pulling myself up to it.  There was a beautiful girl there waiting for me and offered me her body.  I went up to her and threw off my clothes again (I had already been naked for some reason,) and went to have sex with her, but it didnt work.  Something prevented me from penetrating her, so I got up and walked away, then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Radar Love*I was in my apartment, the shower specifically and I noticed that a large part of the shower was missing and that the entire floor was now funneling into the drain.  I thought that was nice, but odd, and caused me to wonder if I was dreaming.  I walked by my front door and saw that it was bright out, I knew that it as night so I jumped into the air, but floated upwards for some reason, I must have gone up forty feet before hitting the ceiling and crashing most of the way down.  I stopped and floated around my window.  I flew through it and up along the pathway.

It didn't look exactly like my yard, some trees were in the wrong place and my car was the only one in the lot.  The road was fairly busy, so I flew over to it and flew along it while other cars came towards me.  I tried to smash through one of them, but they all swerved to avoid me.

A school bus made a red car stop so I grabbed ahold of the hood and waited for them to take off, they sped along the road with me on the hood.  There is a red light up ahead and as they stop I push myself off of the hood and fly down the winding wooded road much faster, trying to knock cars off the road.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Teaching at Sienna College Again*I was back at Sienna College doing my professor thing and teaching the kids how to build fighting robots.  I had an awesome idea to have a rudder-like wheel, but I needed to find a way to gear the motor way down to do so.  I pulled apart a robot from the previous year to find the right set of gears.  I went into the bathroom for a moment, they realized that I was dreaming again.

I went outside and there was a long downhill.  I took to the sky and flew down it, but scrapped my stomach on the asphalt.  I pushed myself higher into the air a few feet and continued soaring down the hill.

I went over a lake and flew for a while through a flooded forest before putting my feet down and running across the water.  I tried to sink into the water, but found myself unusually buoyant.  Some type of animal had a woman and caused everyone else to run away in panic, but it spit the woman out in front of me.

She was a redhead and cute so we started having sex, which was hard because we were in the water.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Searching for a Ghost*
I was on some sort of stage and was strapping Kiley McDonald into a gyroscrope toy thing, but it ended up with me in it. It was really cool, when it stopped I got down and noticed that my dog had purple on his head.  I looked around and everyone else had a lot of purple on them to, be it eye liner, or their hair.  This made me partially lucid.  I walked away from the dogs, scolding one of them as it tried to get a piece of cake, the dog followed me.

My mother yelled at me not to leave my dog alone, I told her to relax, it was just a dream.  I decided to use that to scare her.  I told her that she was just a dream character and she was terrified.

Then I wanted to find a ghost.  My old house was in front of me, so I went into the basement.  It was strange, there were three, brightly colour, very large urinals down there.  I searched around for a ghost for a while, but then lost my lucidity.  I went back up the stairs and into the back yard, trying to remember the lucid dream that I had just had. I looked at the house I grew up in and noticed that the white picket fence was now a stone prison wall.

This made me lucid again, I pulled myself up onto the wall and looked around, there was now a garden in the yard.  I jumped up and flew to the clothes-line, grabbing it and swinging on it like tarzan to get back into the basement to look for the ghost again.

There was now a fridge down there and the basement was a mess so I tore the fridge open, pulling the door off of the hinges and grabbed something to eat.  I noticed that the way upstairs was boarded up so I punched through it.  The house was under construction, I gave myself a moment for my brain to complete the house, then walked around.

There were brownies on the stove as the rest of the house seemed in tact.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Sex with Pam*I was Michael Scott and in the office when I became lucid at a low level.  Pam was nearby so I grabbed her and started having sex with her.  Dwight was there and complained so I told everyone else to pair up too.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Crashing into Hell*I was riding some large waves on my back when I got flipped around and somehow ended up in the air.  This made me lucid and I flew over a gorgeous grassy and rolling hills landscape.  I suddenly flew straight up, trying to reach the sky, but found myself falling back to Earth.  I let it happen and even added some speed myself, carving out an enormous crater as I crashed into the ground.  I went through several layers of rock and saw embers flying by me.  I finally landed in a cavern that was full of fire and was bright red.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Tossing Cars and Mary*I was recounting a previous dream that I had had with someone, probably Valerie because of where I ended up and thought that I pussed out and should have been more violent in it, like throwing cars and such.  This, of course, made me lucid and there were plenty of cars around, so I started tossing them two or three at a time.  I ran up the street, throwing over any car that came near me, some tried to swerve away, but I was quick.  I eventually ran out of cars and took off into the air.

I was near Valerie's house, but took off towards the Carousel instead.  I noticed Bart Simpson sitting down by himself in the Central House.  I went over to him and asked him what was wrong, he told me something about how Mary was lonely.   Mary Cimmino was now sitting there and was looking at me like she was horny.

I grabbed her hand and brought her into the pool, we started to have sex in the water, but of course the water made it difficult to put in in her.  I eventually woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Tossing Shit*I was in Shippensburg, and running.  I was having a hard time running, which I knew was one of my dream signs, but I wasn't struggling as badly as I usually do in dreams so I attributed it to being tired for a little while.  I eventually figured out that I was, in fact, dreaming and ran towards a picnic table, wanting to cause some mayhem.

It was fairly heavy so I rolled it a few times, then I flew towards it and picked it up while in the air.  I tossed it over a fence, then I flew to it, grabbed it again and threw it over the backstop on the baseball field.

I saw my friend Kat walking not to far away so I picked up the picnic table and ran at her.  She didn't see me coming and I struck her hard with the picnic table, shattering it into a million pieces and knocking her out cold.

I looked at her for a while, not a scratch on her, then few towards the street, but fell back down a few times.  I eventually came across two couples in a hot tub.  I got in with them while one of the wives went to get something.  I took off my pants and told the others I was waiting for the one guys wife.  She came back and kneeled down to do something so I flew over to her and stuck my penis in front of her face.

She was hesitant with her husband right there, but I threatened to turn her to dust so she starting giving me oral sex.  She was very pretty, shoulder length blonde hair, and bright blue eyes.  Kind of cheap looking, but I didn't care.  She was able to take the whole thing into her throat.  I had forgotten how different a girls throat feels from her mouth, I hadn't gotten treatment like that since Victoria.  I let her play with me for a while, as I struggled to maintain the dream.  But eventually, I lost it and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Varied
*The Lake*My father was driving me somewhere and I noticed that we passed Carousel, which was serving ice cream.  Eventually I noticed us coming up on beach lake again from the other side.  I thought that he had made a U-Turn for some reason, then I noticed everything was grey and blocky, it was a Beach Lake clone.

I told him to turn around and go to another place, but slowly became lucid.  I stood up and walked through the top of the car, and walked towards a large field.  I tried to climb over some barbed wire, but it hurt, so I leaped over it and nearly fell.  I found a hill and started walking down it, but it was steep so I eventually just glided down.

I was looking for a ghost for the advanced task, but I couldn't find one.  Eventually, my father came back and was asking me how to port his Works documents to his Linux computer.  I had been loosing lucidity that whole time and eventually it went away completely as I started porting his documents.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Medium
*Lucid Aquabatics*I was at some sort of holiday, and was meeting some women for something.  I was trying to get back to sleep, I was sleeping in the sand, in sort of a trench that I had dug.  I was covering my head with sand as sort of a pillow, but s finding it hard to sleep, as it was morning.

My mother (I think) and I ran down a steep hill where there was beautiful, deep, tortoise water.  I dove right in and could see and breathe underwater.  I was using a dolphin kick, so I was getting a lot more speed than anyone else.  I was even able to jump clean out of the water.

This made me lucid and I continued to swim and float around, deeper, into a sort of underwater temple where there were other people enjoying the water.  Three women, very beautiful.  I got naked and started having a four-some.  They were fun, we all had multiple orgasms.

Then I got back out of the little ruins, then I started jumping around again.  I slowly started loosing my lucidity, I found people who knew how to jump like I, but they were trying to jump over stupid things like razor wire, I knew I was better than any of them, but didn't want to have to prove myself.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Jumping and Flying*I was at some sort of military base where they were experimenting with attaching wings to big rigs for some reason.  They had jet engines, but could take off and land on the road.  I guess that would be a redneck's dream come true  :tongue2:   So I took one and started piloting it, and it ran fairly smoothly, I tried to drop it on the highway right in front of a regular truck.

Eventually, I realized that it was a dream and the truck disappeared, now I was flying under my own power.  I followed the road for a minute or so, then changed direction and shot up, towards the sky.  I reached a few hundred feet in the air, then decided to let myself drop.

I looked down and watched the ground come to me, it was pretty scary actually, I'm surprised that I didn't wake up.  I landed in a small pond, about twelve feet across and two feet deep in the middle.  I bounced a few times then got out of the pond and looked around.

There was a large hill with a fence, fencing some building off.  I flew down the hill and glided over the fence.  There was a woman there, she was crying and looking over the edge of a deck that was part of the building.  I jumped up on the railing and looked down, it was a good forty feet down to the ground, and I figured out that she was thinking of jumping.  

I went over to her and asked her what was wrong, but she didn't hear or see me.  She got up and leaped over the edge.  I jumped after her, but didn't catch her.  I don't remember what happened to her, but I hit the ground in a belly flop and bounced again like a fish.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor 
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Very Poor
*Tired at Blockbuster*I was at Blockbuster and trying to return a movie, but I was so tired that I couldn't really keep my eyes open, or lift my arm to put the movie in the slot.  There were some people looking at me and I tried to regain some composure, but slumped against the side of the building.  I realized that the only way that I could be this tired and make it to Blockbuster was if I was dreaming.  I tried to get up, but was still dead.  I ran across the parking lot and tried to jump up in the air and fly away, but I fell back onto the ground and rolled over.  There were a few inches of snow on the ground and the people gathered around me, trying to help me up.  I just laid there, I think I closed my eyes and let myself go into another dream.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Women Everywhere*I was at some sort of part and quickly became lucid.  There were women everywhere, it seemed to be only women and me.  So I Started feeling them up and trying to find the most attractive woman there.  I found a 30 year old woman with short reddish brown hair.  I grabbed her chest and pulled her towards me, but she pulled away.  I told her that she was just a DC and had to do what I told her.  She said no and walked away.  Confused, I tried another girl and got the same result.  Eventually, I found Jessica Martin and started making out with her, but quickly woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Racing*I was in a race and there were a number of girls leading.  One was Little Theo and one was Kaitlyn Ryan.  Kait was showing off and actually carrying me on her shoulders, which was a little scary because we were sort of unbalanced.  She carried me very well and I ended up on her back, not her shoulders as we drifted down a big hill.

I got off of her and started running for myself.  My legs were heavy and I was having a hard time keeping up with her.  This was a dream sign and I jumped up and flew up the hill, still racing.  I made it to the top of the hill and there were some trees there and tire swings hanging on the trees.  I jumped up and grabbed one of the branches and swung around on them for a while.  Eventually, I had a false awakening under the tree and was upset that while lucid dreaming I had broken my watch.

----------


## ninja9578

Seems that being sick is good for lucid dreaming  :tongue2: 

Had a lucid moment in an early dream, but forgot what it was, so I'm not counting it.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Varied
*In my bed WILD*I was in my bed and in the in between state of sleeping and being awake.  I may have fallen asleep, but I didn't dream.  I regained awareness as the dream started to form around me, but I could still feel my body in my bed, and could still move, although my body felt heavy and I could barely roll over.  Eventually I felt my body go limp and couldn't move anymore except for my eyes, which sucked because I was on my side with my face most of the way in my pillow.

I saw weird robots, sort of live Terminators, appearing and then disappearing as hypnogogic imagery tried to form a dream.  Eventually the dream formed and I disconnected from my body and got up (my dream body now.)  I looked around, my room was dark and there was nothing there so I dove through the window and took off into the sky a little bit.  I thought about doing December's tasks, but it was summer out.  I forget what happened next.

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Sigourney Weaver*
I was in some sort of tiny apartment (it was mine) and I went out for a while to go to a 5K.  I decided to run there for some reason, but then a few yards in decided that I should save my energy and I had a suspicion that I had left my door open.  I went up some weird stairs and into my apartment, which had been left open.  I had actually left the door wide open.  I went into the bathroom and took a shower for some reason, and when I got out of the shower, Sigourney Weaver was in my bathroom, naked facing a wall.

I grabbed her and she seemed surprised, but not frightened and turned around.  She was very very skinny, but not thin.  She also wasn't anywhere near 60, she looked about 20.  She moaned gently and had a softer voice that she really has and liked it when I squeezed her butt.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Kissing*I was at work, I think I just started the dream when something felt weird.  I recognized that it was a dream and looked around at my office, it looked pretty similar except for the people working there, the only on that I recognized one of them.

I flew over to her, but had a hard time flying, I bumped into the window a few times and ended up behind her.  I grabbed her by the shoulders and she turned around to greet me.  We started making out, she was really into it and rubbed her hands all over me, I of course did the same, but it wasn't as sexual as usually lucid dirty dreams, we just made out.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Sick / High
Lucidity: Good
*WILD Attempt*I was asleep, napping in my mother's bed (I'm visiting, and she told me I could nap there when she was out because there is someone else in my old bedroom.)  I say a tile floor, but I could also see the bed.   I closed my eyes and slowed my breathing, I was laying on the tile floor again, I looked around.  It looked like a hospital, but it slowly turned into my mother's bedroom again.  I closed my eyes and tried again, and I failed to stay asleep again.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Pouring*It was pouring rain outside and I was waiting for the school bus, I guess I was in high school again.  I looked out at the sky and noticed that it was bright blue.  This made me lucid.  The first thing that I thought of was the lucid tasks of the month.  But I couldn't find any champagne and there were no people around.  I decided to fly down to the road and catch a ride on a truck.  I big one beared down on me, and I tried to grab ahold of it, but missed, I flew after it for a moment, but couldn't catch it.  Luckily, another one came the other direction and I grabbed it.  I climbed on top and let it take me wherever.  There were some weird sights, and the ride was bumpy.  That's all I remember.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Water Parks*I was walking with some people in the park near the YMCA, the little strip of grass.  I knew that I had been there before, but that had been a dream. Then I started seeing random people just standing there, not moving, kind of like extras.  This made me think that I might be dreaming.

I realized that I didn't know how I had gotten there, so it made me lucid.  To make sure, I walked through a tree.  Once I went through it, I ran towards the river, which lays 30 feet below the little park thing.  I flew along the water, a few feet off of the water.  I turned around and sat down, I like flying that way.  I went feet first under the bridge and eventually, dunked myself into the water.

I went against the current for a while, then the current seemed to change to pull me along.  It was kind of like a water slide, and I went with it.  It was fast and there were a lot of drops.  Eventually, I got to a place that kind of shot you into the water, but I didn't want to do that, so I flew up in the air and let myself drop 50 feet into a nice deep pool.

I went under and looked around around, there were lots of people down there.  I was holding my breathe for some reason, and eventually let myself breathe.  I swam around, the setup was kind of surreal, it actually kind of looked like the weird gardens of my first lucid dream.

I started to get into a plot, I was looking for someone.  I was still lucid, but felt that I had to find someone.  I thought that they might be hiding in he bathroom, so I swam down to an underwater ladies room and went it.  I floated up over the stalls, but there was no one there.  There was a man in the men's room, but it wasn't who I was looking for.

----------


## ninja9578

I finally broke my lucid dryspell and had my 200th lucid dream  ::D: 

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Sara*I was getting on some sort of bus and it was packed.  There was a little kid in front of me and he sat down and I continued to the back.  There are few seats left and I figured we'd have to go three to a seat so I took a seat down next to Wentz, and sandwiched her in between myself and someone else. 

I noticed how tiny her hands were and it made me wonder if I was dreaming.  I grabbed her hand and put it up against mine, it was less than half the size of mine.  This made me lucid.  Since she was already there, I leaned in and started making out with her.  She kissed me back and started running her hands all over me.

I took off my coat and somehow we ended up naked, but I could feel another body.  I could feel myself in bed so I DEILDed quickly to stabilize it.  We started having sex, but the dream de-stabilized again and I woke up

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Poor
*Hyper-maze*I was in some sort of maze.  My family and I knew it, we were walking along a path, which we figured would be the way out.  There were some sensors that we had to trip in order to get through certain parts.  We made it to a door and as someone went to open it, I stopped them.

I realized that the maze had so far been too easy, and that we must be missing something.  We opened the door and there were more people there.  To make matters stranger, there were multiple copies of some people.  They explained that the maze was four dimensional and looped back on itself at different times.  The duplicates were the same person from different times.

It just got weirder as some of us separated and went looking for another way out.  There were now people everywhere, trying to find a way out.  We figured that the way out would only show itself at certain times, so we searched for what might be a way out some time, but where different doors lead at different times kept changing.

Eventually, me and another person found ourselves in a bathroom and saw a cute girl, who was flirting with both of us.  We followed her into a stall, but then she disappeared into another time.

That made me lucid.  I walked out of the bathroom and into the hallway where there were plenty of people.  I noticed Malena Kinsman and a friend of hers in the hall.  I grabbed her and persuaded her to give me a blowjob.  She said no at first, but eventually got on her knees and gave me a good one.

I had a false awakening and was back in the maze in a different part of it.  Because of the lucid blowjob, things were more sexual now and the characters were mostly women, most scantily dressed.

We were in a town, and there were now authority figures, who were keeping an eye on the game.  Two girls started 69ing on bleachers that I had stopped to rest on.  I fingered one of them from behind as they moaned and played with a strapon.

I thought about fucking them, but on older, stern looking woman was coming out way and there were horses coming too to trample us.  We all ran, I ran up into a house and the one girl, an asian followed me with some sort of prod.  We started to hook up, but then I awoke.

----------


## ninja9578

Had a nice long lucid dream last night, unfortunately, I can only remember the last 10 minutes of it.

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*At LiveTechnology*
Starting where I can remember, I was already lucid and at LiveTechnology.  I was wondering around the office, not sure what I was doing, but I flew down the stairs and paused in the "lobby."  I was still hovering in the air so I tried to turn myself over.  It was harder than it sounded, but eventually I got myself upside down.  I put my hands on the floor and lowered myself to complete the basic task.  

I flew into the long hallway by the vending machines.  I started noticing a lot of similarities between my vision in a lucid dream and a vision when I'm stoned.

I turned into a room and Gina B was standing there.  This shocked me and scared me slightly, thinking that I might now also be stoned, but then remembering that it was a dream.  There was a bumper pool table there and I asked how long it had been there and why I had never seen it before.

There was a guy there and he offered to play a game with me, but I didn't know how to play bumper pool.  I walked back to the upstairs.  Frank and I started talking and I asked him to follow me outside.  I walked through the glass door that went outside.  Frank didn't seem to notice and opened the door to follow me.  He was talking about how he wanted a puppy and I suggested that he rescue on that had been in a puppy mill.

It lead to my grandfather's back yard, where the long downhill was.  I showed it to him and he ran and tried to slide down it on his belly.  I laughed and ran at it.  I slid down it a few inches in the air.  It was awesome, but I think then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*Murder*I was investigating a murder and I was checking the crime scene out with some other people.  The murder victim suddenly wasn't really dead.  He got up and some of the cops helped him to the hospital.  We all saw some chemicals on the window.  I smelled alcohol, but the girls thought it was gasoline.

I took a swab and smelled it.  It smelled like a combination of alcohol and gasoline.  It took me a moment to figure out that it must be E85.

I suddenly found myself lucid and went into another room, which appeared to be a bar.  I saw Shioban and went to her to give me a blowjob.  She did, she deepthroated me and eventually got me to orgasm.

I looked around for something else to do.  I saw a dictionary and wondered what the definition of Lucid Dreaming was.  I brought it to a table and opened it.  The cover had been right side up, but the inside wasn't.  I flipped it over, but eventually woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*Video Game World*I was the main character in a video game.  I was being lead the right way, into a doorway by a swirling orange light.  Sort of like a weird tornado.  I turned towards it, but then realized that the hallway that I had been in kept going.  I decided to follow it and see if there were any easter eggs down there.  I tried a bunch of doors that were locked with no results, but then I found one that was open.

Inside were a pair of coats hanging on hangers.  I pulled them apart because there was stuff in the pockets.  It was just clothes, but I decided to change into these clothes for some reason.  Not sure what happened then.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Medium
*Throwing Stuff*I was in my high school, when I for an instant woke up.  I instantly brought myself back into the dream and looked around.  It was my old high school alright, but it was devoid of complex features.  All very blocky.  I attribute this to the fact that this LD happened so early and my mind couldn't come up with complex objects.

I ran outside, careful to not speed up my breathing.  I looked around, I saw a car and a nice downhill slope that had a picnic table on it.  I flew to the picnic table and accidentally flew straight up, then I came back down and shrunk to nearly the size of an ant.  I resized myself and picked up the table.

I then turned around, took a few steps back and flew to it, picking it up in the air and tossing it end over end.  There was now a sandbox next to it, so I picked that up.  I smashed a television with it and it showed nothing but static.  Then I have a false awakening.

I came to DV and typed up my dream and then responded to a thread in one o the secret forum about a member that irks me and nina.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
Sleep: : Poor
*Another me*I for some reason had a clone, and hidden in the pockets were things that people had said about me on Facebook.  Some were interesting, like Trish said that she would date me if I asked her out, LunaLoveGood said that I was cute, and various other things.  At some point I realized I was dreaming and eventually remembered the advanced task of the month, but my other body had disappeared.  I tried to re-conjure it, but I failed.  I looked away and felt around on the floor for my other body, but it wasn't there.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*Old House*I don't remember how I became lucid, but I was walking around my old house.  I looked out the big kitchen window and the colours outside were amazing, very acidy.  I decided that I wanted to go out and explorer, but I couldn't just walk through the window.  I backed up to the stairs, took a few steps, and flew through it.  I decided to fly up, see over the maple trees.

I got stopped at the top of the tree when I ran into the overhang from the roof.  I grabbed ahold of the gutter, which pulled out a little bit, but eventually held fast.  I went up to the middle of the house an inch at a time and noticed a diamond made of brass in the middle, like this <>.  I let go and flew down to the yard.

I hadn't been lucid in some time so I jumped around for a while, did a few backflips, and stopped when my dream started to fade so as not to loose it.  I flew to the shed, because it looked different, I tried to fly through the window, but I hit the glass and bounced back, as if it were made of some super stretchy rubber.

I tried again and got the same results, so I eventually just went around to the door.  There were a few very old fans on inside.  I think the fans came from external stimulation, I had a fan on all night.  I then went back out into the yard and tried to remember the TOTM.  For some reason I thought the basic was to be a superhero and the advanced was to be invisible.  

Anyway, I took my shirt off, which seemed to be my Christy Mathewson 3/4 Tee and immediately noticed that it had copied itself, and that I was still wearing another copy of it.  I tried it around my neck like a cape and few up to the road where there were some cars coming.  I grabbed one of the cars as it passed me, and it swung me around into an oncoming car.  I smashed the car and felt a little pressure, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I think I grabbed the driver and started having sex with her, but then woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Medium
*Swinging on Vines*I was the star of some sort of documentary and was recounting an event over and over again, but they producers were getting annoyed that I kept changing the event.  I was at the old red house at the bottom of the road where my grandfather used to live.  I was behind it and jumping around on the roots and fallen trees/branches.

I became lucid and continued jumping around on the branches, but no longer worrying about my footing, I went out over the little river on branches that were getting ever more thin.  Eventually it just became a vine and could no longer support my weight, so I swung on it.

I swung back and forth a few times to build some height, then grabbed another and kept moving along the river as it widened by the willow branches.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Medium
Sleep: Medium
Lucidity: Poor
*Upside down and wet*I was a ringer in a triathlon 3-some.  The running was first, so we were planning to have me give the rest of my team a big lead for their legs.  I was driving to it and the GPS was screwing up, it was telling me to U-turn, so I tried to.  I K turned, but as I backed up, I went to far and my car dropped off of a dock and flipped into the water.  I hoped that it was a dream and it was.  I looked around the car, it looked like my blanket.  The world around me was summer, it looked like the rich part of the south.  Then my stupid alarm went off.

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Stoned
Lucidity: Medium
*School*I was in the high school, going down the stairs on the far side near the middle school.  I suddenly I became lucid and started walking around the school, poking my head into rooms, looking for a girl, but they were all kids.  I eventually found some of my friends including Carrie G.  I felt her up and told the other girls that I would have to do it to them too, and they started giving me head.

----------

